# Eppure una brava ragazza ...



## NuovaVi (18 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao a tutti. E' la prima volta che scrivo ... sono una ragazza giovane che convive da circa un anno e mezzo. Il mio ragazzo è un ragazzo a modo, educato, pacato, presente in casa, nelle coccole, ecc. Io sono una ragazza, cosiddetta brava, sensibile, tenera, educata ecc. Ma sono anche, come dire, sessuale, mentre il mio ragazzo è più posato ... anche mentalmente sono più "affilata", mentre lui è più semplice e riposante.
Circa due anni fa ho avuto una breve storia con un uomo affascinante, bellissimo, di cui ero stracotta, ma che aveva una visione per me troppo aperta della coppia (mi parlava di scambismo, per intenderci, e comunque non voleva una famiglia). L'ho lasciato da un giorno all'altro. Non gli ho mai dato un motivo preciso del fatto del perché me ne andassi, ma dentro di me era perché mi stavo innamorando e sapevo che non avrei potuto sopportare questo suo modo di vivere la coppia e che mi avrebbe fatta soffrire.
Quando ho iniziato la convivenza con il mio ragazzo attuale, mi sono trasferita di mille e mille chilometri, cambiando emisfero praticamente. Pensavo di aver dimenticato quell'uomo, si era già fatto risentire, ma ora che si è fatto di nuovo risentire dicendomi che vuole venirmi a trovare (ci separano circa diecimila km quindi andata e ritorno ventimilia) e se posso liberarmi un paio di giorni per lui (con una notte compresa naturalmente) è come se tutti i sentimenti che avevo dentro si stessero risvegliando. Io non ho più negato, gli ho semplicemente detto che sono un po' incasinata con le feste e che vedremo tra un paio di mesi... la cosa strana è che sono una persona che si ritiene contro il tradimento, ma di colpo! non sento più questa cosa come "un peccato", penso solo che sarà una notte ... e chi vivrà vedrà! anche se cerco in tutti i modi di convincermi che è male, è come se proprio non ci fosse nulla di sbagliato. Vince la voce che dice lo desidero, lo voglio. Se qualcuno ha un'esperienza simile o può consigliarmi .... considerate che non sono sposata e che oggettivamente posso fare tutte le scelte che voglio...


----------



## Micia (18 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. E' la prima volta che scrivo ... sono una ragazza giovane che convive da circa un anno e mezzo. Il mio ragazzo è un ragazzo a modo, educato, pacato, presente in casa, nelle coccole, ecc. Io sono una ragazza, cosiddetta brava, sensibile, tenera, educata ecc. Ma sono anche, come dire, sessuale, mentre il mio ragazzo è più posato ... anche mentalmente sono più "affilata", mentre lui è più semplice e riposante.
> Circa due anni fa ho avuto una breve storia con un uomo affascinante, bellissimo, di cui ero stracotta, ma che aveva una visione per me troppo aperta della coppia (mi parlava di scambismo, per intenderci, e comunque non voleva una famiglia). L'ho lasciato da un giorno all'altro. Non gli ho mai dato un motivo preciso del fatto del perché me ne andassi, ma dentro di me era perché mi stavo innamorando e sapevo che non avrei potuto sopportare questo suo modo di vivere la coppia e che mi avrebbe fatta soffrire.
> Quando ho iniziato la convivenza con il mio ragazzo attuale, mi sono trasferita di mille e mille chilometri, cambiando emisfero praticamente. Pensavo di aver dimenticato quell'uomo, si era già fatto risentire, ma ora che si è fatto di nuovo risentire dicendomi che vuole venirmi a trovare (ci separano circa diecimila km quindi andata e ritorno ventimilia) e se posso liberarmi un paio di giorni per lui (con una notte compresa naturalmente) è come se tutti i sentimenti che avevo dentro si stessero risvegliando. Io non ho più negato, gli ho semplicemente detto che sono un po' incasinata con le feste e che vedremo tra un paio di mesi... la cosa strana è che sono una persona che si ritiene contro il tradimento, ma di colpo! non sento più questa cosa come "un peccato", penso solo che sarà una notte ... e chi vivrà vedrà! anche se cerco in tutti i modi di convincermi che è male, è come se proprio non ci fosse nulla di sbagliato. Vince la voce che dice lo desidero, lo voglio. Se qualcuno ha un'esperienza simile o può consigliarmi .... considerate che non sono sposata e che oggettivamente posso fare tutte le scelte che voglio...



benvenuta nuova.

insomma, è un poco troppo_ riposante?_


----------



## Eliade (18 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. E' la prima volta che scrivo ... sono una ragazza giovane che convive da circa un anno e mezzo. Il mio ragazzo è un ragazzo a modo, educato, pacato, presente in casa, nelle coccole, ecc. *Io sono una ragazza, cosiddetta brava, sensibile, tenera, educata ecc. .*


A me sembra che tu voglia sembrarlo più che esserlo.



> la cosa strana è che sono una persona che si ritiene contro il tradimento, ma di colpo! non sento più questa cosa come "un peccato", penso solo che sarà una notte ... e chi vivrà vedrà!


Ma scusa hai la soluzione a portata di mano!!! Sei tanto così dall'accettare la coppia come la voleva quest'uomo!!!!!
Il mio consiglio è di provare a stare con quest'uomo (senza il tuo ragazzo tra le scatole), evidentemente la volta scorsa non eri pronta ad una relazione così.


----------



## Attila (18 Dicembre 2011)

Vedo anch'io un tantino di incoerenza tra i motivi per i quali hai lasciato perdere l'uomo affascinante e il fatto di volerlo rivedere per una notte da brivido.  Anche se non credo tu sia un caso unico 

...e parlare un attimo con il tuo convivente di quello che non va tra voi due?


----------



## Lostris (18 Dicembre 2011)

Penso che tra tradire il proprio compagno ed essere aperti allo scambismo di coppia non ci sia proprio nessuna correlazione.

Comunque...  sei giovane, come il tuo rapporto, che anche solo per questa ragione non dovrebbe affatto essere così "tiepido"... se sei così tentata ora, immaginati fra più tempo, o quando dovrete affrontare delle reali difficoltà.

In ogni caso un pó mi sembra che te la racconti.. 
Quello che cerchi non è evidentemente ció che ti dà il tuo rapporto attuale, visto che hai la questione non risolta con l'altro. Chissà rivedendolo che speri di trovarci.. 
Ti vai ad incasinare.

Mi sembri combattuta nella decisione più per quello che ha rappresentato per te questo tuo ex, piuttosto che per remore verso il tuo compagno ...

Perchè ti sei fermata a riflettere? Perchè ci tieni al tuo compagno (in questo caso proverei a parlargli apertamente) o per via di una rimostranza della tua coscienza che peró si rifà semplicemente alla morale comune (senza vincoli in questo caso chi te lo fa fare di continuare questo rapporto?) ??


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> benvenuta nuova.
> 
> insomma, è un poco troppo_ riposante?_


Ciao ... sì ecco è un ragazzo così; tranquillo, che voleva una ragazza brava, casalinga, da sposare e con cui formare una meravigliosa famiglia ... in tutto questo non c'è nulla di male anzi! ai giorni nostri! però effettivamente devo dire che un po' lo vorrei più movimentato ... per fare un esempio, verso le 21.15 lui non regge e si addormenta. Questo tutti i giorni. Mentre io vado a letto verso le 23... è un esempio ridotto per spiegare che neanche l'attrattiva di un rapporto riesce a tenerlo sveglio; non si sforza... Non so se riesco a trasmettere un po' della nostra coppia ...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me sembra che tu voglia sembrarlo più che esserlo.
> 
> 
> Ma scusa hai la soluzione a portata di mano!!! Sei tanto così dall'accettare la coppia come la voleva quest'uomo!!!!!
> Il mio consiglio è di provare a stare con quest'uomo (senza il tuo ragazzo tra le scatole), evidentemente la volta scorsa non eri pronta ad una relazione così.


Ciao! per il fatto della brava ragazza, diciamo che al di là del fatto che non ho mai bevuto un goccio di alcol, mai fumato, mai discoteca, è una caratteristica intrinseca che credo comunque appaia anche da fuori ... quindi, non so, ad esempio fino a qualche anno facevo la babysitter d'estate ...ogni volta che entravo in casa i bimbi mi si buttavano addosso abbracciandomi ... e la madre mi diceva che quando non c'ero chiedevano sempre di me... dicono che sono dolce ecc... non so bene come spiegare come sono, ma mi sento una persona normale !!! invece per questo uomo, io non posso stare ufficialmente con lui perché tanto mi ha detto chiaramente che non vuole una famiglia, che vuole una compagna che con lui ami divertirsi !


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Attila ha detto:


> Vedo anch'io un tantino di incoerenza tra i motivi per i quali hai lasciato perdere l'uomo affascinante e il fatto di volerlo rivedere per una notte da brivido.  Anche se non credo tu sia un caso unico
> 
> ...e parlare un attimo con il tuo convivente di quello che non va tra voi due?


Ciao! il motivo per cui l'ho lasciato era che con lui mi sarei sentita sperduta, credo che abbia bisogno di una di quelle donne, non so, molto sicure, impavide, a cui non importa nulla... non lo so!!! lui con me per carità sempre attentissimo, dolcissimo ecc, ma io mi sono fatta un paio di conti per il mio futuro e non vedevo un futuro come lo volevo con lui; non c'è incoerenza (non troppa) se l'intesa sessuale era perfetta e lo posso riavere ancora una volta... probabilmente lui ormai vuole solo sesso dato che sa che convivo... poi non so ...


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Attila ha detto:


> ...e parlare un attimo con il tuo convivente di quello che non va tra voi due?


Qualche volta con il mio ragazzo abbiamo discusso di questo ... di questa cosa che "non va", anche se stiamo imparando a conoscerci... io gli ho spiegato che ho bisogno un po' anche di ridere, a parte la dolcezza, bisogno di tante altre cose; lui come risultato al lavoro si è scaricato delle barzellette e le ha imparate poi per una sera me ne ha detta qualcuna ... per come lo ha fatto purtroppo non mi ha neanche fatto ridere!!! un'altra cosa, non so se sul forum se ne può parlare ma al letto per me non va tanto bene, diciamo che lui quando ha fatto e dato, io rimango in sospeso ... gli ho parlato anche di questo senza troppa insistenza ma il risultato è stato disastroso ... Mi sento un po' mozzata!!! sì è il ragazzo bravo e perfetto, la io mi sento come un fuoco dentro di insoddisfazione !!! il problema è che pero' io con lui sto davvero bene :-?


----------



## tenebroso67 (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ciao! il motivo per cui l'ho lasciato era che con lui mi sarei sentita sperduta, credo che abbia bisogno di una di quelle donne, non so, molto sicure, impavide, a cui non importa nulla... non lo so!!! lui con me per carità sempre attentissimo, dolcissimo ecc, ma io mi sono fatta un paio di conti per il mio futuro e non vedevo un futuro come lo volevo con lui; non c'è incoerenza (non troppa) se l'intesa sessuale era perfetta e lo posso riavere ancora una volta... probabilmente lui ormai vuole solo sesso dato che sa che convivo... poi non so ...


...mmhhh...guarda....la mia attuale compagna ha un viso angelico di cui tutti si innamorano per la dolcezza del suo sguardo.... eppure nessuno direbbe quante e quali ne ha combinate in passato....


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Penso che tra tradire il proprio compagno ed essere aperti allo scambismo di coppia non ci sia proprio nessuna correlazione.
> 
> Comunque...  sei giovane, come il tuo rapporto, che anche solo per questa ragione non dovrebbe affatto essere così "tiepido"... se sei così tentata ora, immaginati fra più tempo, o quando dovrete affrontare delle reali difficoltà.
> 
> ...


Sì questo è il mio dubbio più grande... cioè che cosa esattamente vado cercando? posto che so che una convivenza non è mai come una storia breve (nella convivenza sei lì come sei senza maschere, problemi e debolezze inclusi), io comunque ora mi ricordo di come stavo bene con lui !!! Per il fatto di incasinarmi, mi fa paura anche quello, un po' ... al di là dei casini pratici (ché con 10 000 km di distanza non dovrebbero essere troppi) temo un casino dentro di me!!! per ora sto pensando che accetterò per una volta e vedrò poi cosa risentirò .... come mi farà sentire ......sto pensando questo ...
Il mio rapporto con il mio ragazzo  è ok tranne un po' di noia; non è neanche una noia esteriore, è più una noia dentro ! come a navigare su un fiume lento , lento ... quindi io mi ci vedo bene, in casa, anche a fare figli, ecc, ma sempre fiume lento rimane ...non vorrei però dare un'impressione troppo negativa di lui, il fatto è che per esempio lui con i genitori è capace di farsi sentire per bene, magari loro gli dicono qualcosa e lui neanche ascolta, oppure esce direttamente dalla stanza (cosa che con i miei non mi sognerei mai di fare) ma con me è troppo! troppo ! accetta tutto ha paura di quello che potrebbe essere quello che voglio; non vuole contraddirmi, è assurdo ma non mi sento in coppia è come se fossi in un teatro dove sono la regista. "che cosa facciamo stasera" (esempio) "tutto quello che vuoi te" (questo è lui) "no dai dimmi anche te non possiamo fare sempre quello che dico io" "no no!!! per me quello che vuoi te va benissimo !!!" (lui)


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> ...mmhhh...guarda....la mia attuale compagna ha un viso angelico di cui tutti si innamorano per la dolcezza del suo sguardo.... eppure nessuno direbbe quante e quali ne ha combinate in passato....


Ciao ... allora lui (l'uomo affascinante lo chiamerò così) dalla prima volta che mi ha vista dice che ha visto come sono realmente dentro (?) dice che sono fatta per il sesso (??????) e che devo uscire fuori da quello che mi hanno costruito intorno la famiglia e la religione ... dice che due occhi da gatta così non mentono (?????????? ecc mettete dei puntini all'infinito). Allora io penso sì di essere portata ma non più di quanto lo sia una persona normale!!! lui dice di no che ho una carica straordinaria , un calore ecc. Posto che io effettivamente con lui sono stata benissimo e non ho mai trovato un uomo come lui, con cui l'amore dura una notte intera che la mattina quando ti alzi ancora hai le vibrazioni nella testa, mi chiedo ma sarà che pure io voglio solo questo??


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ciao ... allora lui (l'uomo affascinante lo chiamerò così) dalla prima volta che mi ha vista dice che ha visto come sono realmente dentro (?) dice che sono fatta per il sesso (??????) e che devo uscire fuori da quello che mi hanno costruito intorno la famiglia e la religione ... dice che due occhi da gatta così non mentono (?????????? ecc mettete dei puntini all'infinito). Allora io penso sì di essere portata ma non più di quanto lo sia una persona normale!!! lui dice di no che ho una carica straordinaria , un calore ecc. Posto che io effettivamente con lui sono stata benissimo e non ho mai trovato un uomo come lui, con cui l'amore dura una notte intera che la mattina quando ti alzi ancora hai le vibrazioni nella testa, mi chiedo ma sarà che pure io voglio solo questo??


_portata_ per cosa?


Nuova, sono naturali bisogni.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. E' la prima volta che scrivo ... sono una ragazza giovane che convive da circa un anno e mezzo. Il mio ragazzo è un ragazzo a modo, educato, pacato, presente in casa, nelle coccole, ecc. Io sono una ragazza, cosiddetta brava, sensibile, tenera, educata ecc. Ma sono anche, come dire, sessuale, mentre il mio ragazzo è più posato ... anche mentalmente sono più "affilata", mentre lui è più semplice e riposante.
> Circa due anni fa ho avuto una breve storia con un uomo affascinante, bellissimo, di cui ero stracotta, ma che aveva una visione per me troppo aperta della coppia (mi parlava di scambismo, per intenderci, e comunque non voleva una famiglia). L'ho lasciato da un giorno all'altro. Non gli ho mai dato un motivo preciso del fatto del perché me ne andassi, ma dentro di me era perché mi stavo innamorando e sapevo che non avrei potuto sopportare questo suo modo di vivere la coppia e che mi avrebbe fatta soffrire.
> Quando ho iniziato la convivenza con il mio ragazzo attuale, mi sono trasferita di mille e mille chilometri, cambiando emisfero praticamente. Pensavo di aver dimenticato quell'uomo, si era già fatto risentire, ma ora che si è fatto di nuovo risentire dicendomi che vuole venirmi a trovare (ci separano circa diecimila km quindi andata e ritorno ventimilia) e se posso liberarmi un paio di giorni per lui (con una notte compresa naturalmente) è come se tutti i sentimenti che avevo dentro si stessero risvegliando. Io non ho più negato, gli ho semplicemente detto che sono un po' incasinata con le feste e che vedremo tra un paio di mesi... la cosa strana è che sono una persona che si ritiene contro il tradimento, ma di colpo! non sento più questa cosa come "un peccato", penso solo che sarà una notte ... e chi vivrà vedrà! anche se cerco in tutti i modi di convincermi che è male, è come se proprio non ci fosse nulla di sbagliato. Vince la voce che dice lo desidero, lo voglio. Se qualcuno ha un'esperienza simile o può consigliarmi .... considerate che non sono sposata e che oggettivamente posso fare tutte le scelte che voglio...


Hai " la fortuna di essere fidanzata" ( nota virgolette) ma ciò non significa che tu con ciò puoi avere una relazione con un'altro.
Il fidanzamento a parere mio serve per conoscere, per conoscere se stessi facendo esperienze, e quindi conoscere l'altro, e di contorno ci stanno la vita e quello che sono le nostre credenze, etiche morale e via dicendo.
Ora a parere mio cosa sarebbe giusto fare ? credo che, sarebbe giusto far presente al fidanzato attuale cosa non va tra di voi, in questo caso la sfera sessuale, se pensi che, per fare ciò ci vuole tempo, e credo che sia così, anche perchè le persone non cambiano e maturano da un giorno all'altro, 

Conclusione ? due sono le conclusioni, la prima: non esiste che la sfera sessuale possa farti perdere la testa, non esiste che una semplice telefonata possa.....
La seconda : comincia a prenderti le tue responsabilità, cioè se vai con l'altro molla prima il ragazzo, come non saprei ma è giusto farlo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ciao ... allora lui (l'uomo affascinante lo chiamerò così) dalla prima volta che mi ha vista dice che ha visto come sono realmente dentro (?) dice che sono fatta per il sesso (??????)* e che devo uscire fuori da quello che mi hanno costruito intorno la famiglia e la religione *... dice che due occhi da gatta così non mentono (?????????? ecc mettete dei puntini all'infinito). Allora io penso sì di essere portata ma non più di quanto lo sia una persona normale!!! lui dice di no che ho una carica straordinaria , un calore ecc. Posto che io effettivamente con lui sono stata benissimo e non ho mai trovato un uomo come lui, con cui l'amore dura una notte intera che la mattina quando ti alzi ancora hai le vibrazioni nella testa, mi chiedo ma sarà che pure io voglio solo questo??


L'uomo affascinante ha perfettamente ragione.
Al di là che lui possa essere parte del tuo futuro è essenziale che tu liberi la donna che c'è in te, buona o malvagia che sia.

Smettila di dire che il tuo ragazzo è ok, che la vostra storia è ok....

In questo momento della tua vita quello che lui è in grado di offrirti non è ok PER TE.

Tu devi essere giovane....di che hai paura?
Viviti la storia con l'uomo affascinante, con i suoi annessi e connessi, con le difficoltà....se anche ti sfascerai un pò il cuore non ci sarà niente di irrimediabile. 
Anche perchè se non ti metti in gioco non è che puoi pretendere che un uomo ti prometta l'amore eterno preventivamente.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Hai " la fortuna di essere fidanzata" ( nota virgolette) ma ciò non significa che tu con ciò puoi avere una relazione con un'altro.
> Il fidanzamento a parere mio serve per conoscere, per conoscere se stessi facendo esperienze, e quindi conoscere l'altro, e di contorno ci stanno la vita e quello che sono le nostre credenze, etiche morale e via dicendo.
> Ora a parere mio cosa sarebbe giusto fare ? *credo che, sarebbe giusto far presente al fidanzato attuale cosa non va tra di voi, in questo caso la sfera sessuale, se pensi che, per fare ciò ci vuole tempo, e credo che sia così, anche perchè le persone non cambiano e maturano da un giorno all'altro, *
> 
> ...


Dissento fortemente: se tra due fidanzati non funziona sul piano sessuale all'inizio, la cosa non funzionerà mai.
Ma stiamo a scherzare?

Questi discorsi che fai vanno bene per  le coppie sposate da anni e anni....dove può valere la pena di investire perchè c'è tutto un mondo intorno...
ma tra due esseri che non hanno ancora messo in comune nulla.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Penso che tra tradire il proprio compagno ed essere aperti allo scambismo di coppia non ci sia proprio nessuna correlazione.
> 
> 
> *Perchè ti sei fermata a riflettere? *Perchè ci tieni al tuo compagno (in questo caso proverei a parlargli apertamente)o* per via di una rimostranza della tua coscienza che peró si rifà semplicemente alla morale comune (senza vincoli in questo caso chi te lo fa fare di continuare questo rapporto?)* ??



Ecco, brava...qualcuno ha espresso molto meglio quel che volevo dire io


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> _portata_ per cosa?
> 
> 
> Nuova, sono naturali bisogni.



Portata nel senso che l "uomo affascinante" si farà 20 000 km per una notte, e non vi dico le ore di aereo. Per carità non ha problemi di soldi e capisco che possa piacergli viaggiare ...... ma vuole farmi capire che è stato veramente bene con me... Poi non lo so! magari chiunque avesse le giuste possibilità (denaro e tempo) lo farebbe! fatto sta che vuole farmi credere che c'è un'alchimia magica , che lui ha provato qualcosa con me non come come con le altre .... In sintesi lo desidero pure io ! ma sono ancora qui che non ho fatto nulla ... tranne nei miei pensieri ... Ma il mio ragazzo ha delle colpe se non è un grande amatore?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Portata nel senso che* l "uomo affascinante" si farà 20 000 km per una notte, e non vi dico le ore di aereo. Per carità non ha problemi di soldi e capisco che possa piacergli viaggiare ...... ma vuole farmi capire che è stato veramente bene con me... Poi non lo so! magari chiunque avesse le giuste possibilità (denaro e tempo) lo farebbe*! fatto sta che vuole farmi credere che c'è un'alchimia magica , che *lui ha provato qualcosa con me non come come con le altre* .... In sintesi lo desidero pure io ! ma sono ancora qui che non ho fatto nulla ... tranne nei miei pensieri ... Ma *il mio ragazzo ha delle colpe se non è un grande amatore*?



Di tutto quello che ho grassettato devi sbattertene altamente i  @@

Il rosso:  non è che il tuo ragazzo non è un grande amatore...non lo è con te


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Hai " la fortuna di essere fidanzata" ( nota virgolette) ma ciò non significa che tu con ciò puoi avere una relazione con un'altro.
> Il fidanzamento a parere mio serve per conoscere, per conoscere se stessi facendo esperienze, e quindi conoscere l'altro, e di contorno ci stanno la vita e quello che sono le nostre credenze, etiche morale e via dicendo.
> Ora a parere mio cosa sarebbe giusto fare ? credo che, sarebbe giusto far presente al fidanzato attuale cosa non va tra di voi, in questo caso la sfera sessuale, se pensi che, per fare ciò ci vuole tempo, e credo che sia così, anche perchè le persone non cambiano e maturano da un giorno all'altro,
> 
> ...


In effetti io sto conoscendo il mio ragazzo piano piano, e lui sta conoscendo me .... all'inizio si sentiva con la ex poi ha smesso, ha smesso persino di uscire con gli amici tipo discoteca e bevute ... ha 31 anni e sembra chiaro il suo messaggio "mi metto a posto tutto lindo per te, per una famiglia nostra" (poi dietro non lo so; naturalmente parlo di quello che vedo) ...e io per quello che sto conoscendo di lui, devo dire di aver trovato proprio una perla di ragazzo .... nel frattempo però col fatto di volermi sempre assecondare e non sbagliare mai nulla, diventa senza personalità!! ecco questo mi preoccupa!! sono arrivata a desiderare che esca e faccia le ore piccole per ritrovare un po' di quel ragazzo di cui mi sono innamorata, che ha una vita sua un po' di brio ... Interrompere la storia con lui non mi sembra la cosa giusta solo perché a letto non vedo le stelle o perché lui si sta acquietando nella nostra oasi, la nostra casetta, le nostre cosette... eppure a me mancano quelle stelle ! inoltre devo vedere, è tutto da vedere... non so se l "uomo affascinante" è esattamente come mi ricordo , vorrei vivere quella notte per vedere, magari non c'è nessuna intesa e avrò capito che l'unica tentazione è superata ... io non tradirei il mio ragazzo, mai, se non fosse per lui. Cioè non c'è nessuno a parte lui che possa convincermi a fare una pazzia ... figuratevi al lavoro neanche parlo fra un po' con i colleghi maschi!!!


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'uomo affascinante ha perfettamente ragione.
> Al di là che lui possa essere parte del tuo futuro è essenziale che tu liberi la donna che c'è in te, buona o malvagia che sia.
> 
> Smettila di dire che il tuo ragazzo è ok, che la vostra storia è ok....
> ...


L'uomo affascinante non vive qui ... io sono andata via , via da un paese e anche da lui ... e non ritornerò là per lui, visto che lavoro e appunto convivo ... la paura, dopo tanti anni difficili, è quella di rovinarmi ! figlia di divorziati e sballottata come un pacco tra due paesi, desideravo un angelo che mi stesse accanto mentre io piano piano mi stabilizzavo nel lavoro ... ho paura di perdere questo, la stabilità dopo tanto pellegrinaggio affettivo... paura di perdere questo amore! ps. il cuore è già abbastanza sfasciato !


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Di tutto quello che ho grassettato devi sbattertene altamente i  @@
> 
> Il rosso:  non è che il tuo ragazzo non è un grande amatore...non lo è con te


Dici che il desiderio non è quantificabile? cioè che lui farebbe questo per una qualsiasi ragazza? 16 ore di aereo andata e 16 ritorno più biglietto e soggiorno? per una notte con me?può sembrare brutto ma io valuto queste cose per vedere se dirgli di sì ... vorrei che una notte con me fosse veramente speciale come dice !!! mah!!!


----------



## Skizzofren (19 Dicembre 2011)

Ma molla il tuo ragazzo senza tante storie.
Ci guadagnerà di sicuro e tu potrai farti gli affari tuoi senza tante menate.


----------



## Skizzofren (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ciao ... allora lui (l'uomo affascinante lo chiamerò così) dalla prima volta che mi ha vista dice che ha visto come sono realmente dentro (?) dice che sono fatta per il sesso (??????) e che devo uscire fuori da quello che mi hanno costruito intorno la famiglia e la religione ... dice che due occhi da gatta così non mentono (?????????? ecc mettete dei puntini all'infinito). Allora io penso sì di essere portata ma non più di quanto lo sia una persona normale!!! lui dice di no che ho una carica straordinaria , un calore ecc. Posto che io effettivamente con lui sono stata benissimo e non ho mai trovato un uomo come lui, con cui l'amore dura una notte intera che la mattina quando ti alzi ancora hai le vibrazioni nella testa, mi chiedo ma sarà che pure io voglio solo questo??


Non per farti raffreddare gli ardori ma sono cose che tutte le donne si sono sentite dire da un uomo che le voleva trombare.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Non per farti raffreddare gli ardori ma sono cose che tutte le donne si sono sentite dire da un uomo che le voleva trombare.


Nessun uomo vuole trombare una che a lui non piace eh?
Per il semplice fatto che se una non ti piace...
Lui non rizza.

Un uomo può mentire...
Il ciccio MAI.


----------



## Skizzofren (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun uomo vuole trombare una che a lui non piace eh?
> Per il semplice fatto che se una non ti piace...
> Lui non rizza.
> 
> ...


Intervento mirato ed intelligente come tutti i tuoi interventi.
Chi cazzo ha detto che non gli piace? Implicito che se uno ti vuole trombare ha un interesse per te. 
Vai a fare l'anima nera da un 'altra parte va', o hai deciso di seguirmi per il forum ad ogni mio post??


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me sembra che tu voglia sembrarlo più che esserlo.


Quoto, è così.

Molte persone si affannano di più per far sentire agli altri queste cose, ma nell'anima sono ben altro...

Infatti...


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che un *grande amatore deve essere un gran trombone...

Viceversa, un gran trombone si mette 3 paia di mutande perchè ce l'ha sempre dritto.
*


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Dici che il desiderio non è quantificabile? cioè che lui farebbe questo per una qualsiasi ragazza? 16 ore di aereo andata e 16 ritorno più biglietto e soggiorno? per una notte con me?*può sembrare brutto ma io valuto queste cose per vedere se dirgli di sì* ... vorrei che una notte con me fosse veramente speciale come dice !!! mah!!!


Non è che *sembra* brutto, *è* semplicemente pessimo

Ripeto, benedetta ragazza: la notte (come ogni altra cosa) non puoi prenotarla SPECIALE


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. E' la prima volta che scrivo ... sono una ragazza giovane che convive da circa un anno e mezzo. Il mio ragazzo è un ragazzo a modo, educato, pacato, presente in casa, nelle coccole, ecc. Io sono una ragazza, cosiddetta brava, sensibile, tenera, educata ecc. Ma sono anche, come dire, sessuale, mentre il mio ragazzo è più posato ... anche mentalmente sono più "affilata", mentre lui è più semplice e riposante.
> Circa due anni fa ho avuto una breve storia con un uomo affascinante, bellissimo, di cui ero stracotta, ma che aveva una visione per me troppo aperta della coppia (mi parlava di scambismo, per intenderci, e comunque non voleva una famiglia). L'ho lasciato da un giorno all'altro. Non gli ho mai dato un motivo preciso del fatto del perché me ne andassi, ma dentro di me era perché mi stavo innamorando e sapevo che non avrei potuto sopportare questo suo modo di vivere la coppia e che mi avrebbe fatta soffrire.
> Quando ho iniziato la convivenza con il mio ragazzo attuale, mi sono trasferita di mille e mille chilometri, cambiando emisfero praticamente. Pensavo di aver dimenticato quell'uomo, si era già fatto risentire, ma ora che si è fatto di nuovo risentire dicendomi che vuole venirmi a trovare (ci separano circa diecimila km quindi andata e ritorno ventimilia) e se posso liberarmi un paio di giorni per lui (con una notte compresa naturalmente) è come se tutti i sentimenti che avevo dentro si stessero risvegliando. Io non ho più negato, gli ho semplicemente detto che sono un po' incasinata con le feste e che vedremo tra un paio di mesi... la cosa strana è che sono una persona che si ritiene contro il tradimento, ma di colpo! non sento più questa cosa come "un peccato", penso solo che sarà una notte ... e chi vivrà vedrà! anche se cerco in tutti i modi di convincermi che è male, è come se proprio non ci fosse nulla di sbagliato. Vince la voce che dice lo desidero, lo voglio. Se qualcuno ha un'esperienza simile o può consigliarmi .... considerate che non sono sposata e che oggettivamente posso fare tutte le scelte che voglio...


Ciao NuovaVi!

Tu mi appari come l'esterno di una vergine di Norimberga, liscia e fresca all'esterno e sgradevole e dolorosa all'interno.
Un po' come la protagonista della bella e la bestia, la bestia cioè, che si vestiva da damerino e ballava nel gran salone rococò mentre di notte mangiava sozzure cole gli zoccoli laidi.
Due cose bellissime, invero, ma da mantenere separate.
Il setto che divide i bisogni laidi da quelli appena usciti dalla lavastiviglie di chiama intelligenza.
E l'intelligenza è una cosa rara e preziosa, che non va ostentata, perchè altrimenti sarebbe come esaltare un pomfo cutaneo che nasconde chissà quale genere di sebo giallognolo o pus schifoso piuttosto che coprirlo con biacca e litopone.
L'eziologia del bisogno da un lato si scompone come divaricazione di una manifestazione puramente estetica tra il candido e il vermiglio, dall'altro si affastella a guisa di domino di necessità le cui tessere hanno spinta centrifuga più che attrazione centripeta.
Così come non è buona cosa e feconda pensare a qualcosa di appetitoso come il cerume auricolare mentre ci si appresta a imboccarsi con una corposa cucchiaiata di sterco caldo, allo stesso modo è poco utile rimarcare una noia travestita da tranquillità quale contraltare ad una insoddisfazione pelvica facilmente deflagrante.
Ma i giochi non sono fatti, e come il punto interno dell'aleatorio quincunce tu sembri equidistante dalle quattro possibili polarità d'attrazione che, alternativamente e non con contemporanea evidenza, possono garantire un buon angolo retto nella copertura del giro completo degli orizzonti di realizzazione.
Essi sono una fisicità lusinghiera e asfittica, più regolamentatrice di eccessi che sanzionatrice di coercizioni, una conigliosa matabolizzazione di abilità materne e muliebri, intonsa gioia di sfinimento filogenetico, una compromissoria alternanza sinusoidale di affezione ventrale ed affettazione sociale, utile equilibratrice di soddisfazioni intime e civili, ed un sincretismo ambiguo e affannoso di inconciliabili, più tribolazione motoria che alleviamento cardiaco.

Tra i desideri inconciliabili, vanno sacrificati non i meno apprezzabili, ma i meno irrinunciabili.

Ciao!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> L'uomo affascinante non vive qui ... io sono andata via , via da un paese e anche da lui ... e non ritornerò là per lui, visto che lavoro e appunto convivo ... *la paura*, dopo tanti anni difficili, è quella di rovinarmi ! figlia di divorziati e sballottata come un pacco tra due paesi, desideravo un angelo che mi stesse accanto mentre io piano piano mi stabilizzavo nel lavoro ... ho paura di perdere questo, la stabilità dopo tanto pellegrinaggio affettivo... paura di perdere questo amore! ps. il cuore è già abbastanza sfasciato !


Vuoi far prevalere la paura? 
Puoi farlo, è una scelta tua.


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu mi appari come l'esterno di una vergine di Norimberga, liscia e fresca all'esterno e sgradevole e dolorosa all'interno.


*THIS!*


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che un *grande amatore deve essere un gran trombone...
> 
> Viceversa, un gran trombone si mette 3 paia di mutande perchè ce l'ha sempre dritto.
> 
> *


Mica l'ho capita questa.


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mica l'ho capita questa.


Hai mai visto in rete tutti quei bei disegnini dove si immagina il cervello maschile pieno di donne nude?
Che è quello che alla fine pensano molte donne di un uomo...

A volte in maniera negativa.

Quando invece c'è ben altro in quella testa... nella pratica non gliene fotte a nessuno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Hai mai visto in rete tutti quei bei disegnini dove si immagina il cervello maschile pieno di donne nude?
> Che è quello che alla fine pensano molte donne di un uomo...
> 
> A volte in maniera negativa.
> ...



Ma dove starebbe il problema?
Che le tue ex non hanno capito che tu eri un grande amatore che aveva nella testa solo loro (una alla volta, ovvio)


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma dove starebbe il problema?
> Che le tue ex non hanno capito che tu eri un grande amatore che aveva nella testa solo loro (una alla volta, ovvio)


Il problema non c'è, tranne l'ipocrisia.

Non avevo nella testa solo loro, ma anche la mia vita e le mie passioni.

Non esiste solo il sesso.

Se una donna vuole fare sesso e pensa solo a quello come piacere supremo, e lo vuole fare con chi vuole e quando le pare, stia sola. *Che ci vado anche io con lei.

Ma se tu vuoi da me promesse, mi parli delle tue paure, aspettative prospettive, beh, non prendermi per il culo.

Altrimenti non sei donna sei femmina.
*


----------



## free (19 Dicembre 2011)

ma la vergine di Norimberga diventa un supplizio solo quando si chiude, o viene chiusa, invece Nuovavi ha la mente ancora aperta e guarda più orizzonti, non ha ancora deciso che strada prendere
ma io le consiglio, come le è stato già detto, di dare al giusta attenzione al fatto che con il fidanzato c'è poca intesa: non mi sembra una buona base per pensare di mettere su famiglia...poco amore = tanti guai


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il problema non c'è, tranne l'ipocrisia.
> 
> Non avevo nella testa solo loro, ma anche la mia vita e le mie passioni.
> 
> ...



Ma allora quando lei tutta esagitata...mi fa...mi fai sentire femmina...
cosa mi sta dicendo? Che non è donna?

Cioè esiste anche in italiano...quella distinzione del termine greco tra aner andros....e anthropos?

Mah...
Se una donna non ritiene il sesso il piacere supremo...uhm...

Beh tientela tu quella che ritiene piacere supremo fare shopping con i to schei eh?
Tientela tu quella che ritiene piacere supremo farti fare quello che vuole lei...:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma dove starebbe il problema?
> Che le tue ex non hanno capito che tu eri un grande amatore che aveva nella testa solo loro (una alla volta, ovvio)


Ciò ma ti sito...dona femena o solo troia?
Me spieghito che casso dixe su sto chi?
Elo invornio?

Cioè ti veto là da uno e te ghe disi...
Ciò a me sento troia oncò...
Me ciavito?

Ma in che mondo ca vivemo eh?

STICAZZI...


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora quando lei tutta esagitata...mi fa...mi fai sentire femmina...
> cosa mi sta dicendo? Che non è donna?
> 
> Cioè esiste anche in italiano...quella distinzione del termine greco tra aner andros....e anthropos?
> ...


Una donna che pensa solo a quello statti certo che ti tradirà.

Per me c'è grande distinzione tra donna e femmina: la donna è della specie umana, la femmina è uno dei due sessi nel mondo animale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il problema non c'è, tranne l'ipocrisia.
> 
> Non avevo nella testa solo loro, ma anche la mia vita e le mie passioni.
> 
> ...


Se una donna vuole da te promesse non credo tu sia così scemo da dargliele.
Che una donna ti chieda promesse dovrebbe farti accendere in testa non una lampadina, ma un faro di Alessandria come minimo.

Però se secondo te un donna che volesse vivere i piaceri del sesso (sola o meno) dovrebbe farlo zitta e muta, senza condividere nulla con gli uomini con cui si accoppia (come una prostituta).....

....direi che non ci siamo proprio.

Non solo la presa per il culo te la vai a cercare, ma te la meriti pure.


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se una donna vuole da te promesse non credo tu sia così scemo da dargliele.
> Che una donna ti chieda promesse dovrebbe farti accendere in testa non una lampadina, ma un faro di Alessandria come minimo.


Sei una persona incoerente, però.

Mi parli di lampadine accese, poi sulla parola difendi una persona che ha come valore quello di non fare sesso prima di un matrimonio.

Ma per caso sei femminista?


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

sul il _faro di Alessandria_ mi sono :risata:fatta addosso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sei una persona incoerente, però.
> 
> Mi parli di lampadine accese, poi sulla parola difendi una persona che ha come valore quello di non fare sesso prima di un matrimonio.
> 
> Ma per caso sei femminista?


Io non sono affatto incoerente.

A una certa età credevo nella verginità, nella fedeltà e nel matrimonio come valori assoluti.

Ora non più, ma rispetto chi ci crede, profondamente.

Tu confondi i piani di discussione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> sul il _faro di Alessandria_ mi sono :risata:fatta addosso.



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non sono affatto incoerente.
> 
> A una certa età credevo nella verginità, nella fedeltà e nel matrimonio come valori assoluti.
> 
> ...


No, non li confondo, tutto è intimamente legato. E' una visione olistica, perchè le persona vivono intessute nella società, e perdono la loro personalità, compatibilmente all'ambiente che le circonda.

Se nel quartiere dei sozzi sono tutti sozzi, nessuno si salva, perchè si cresce nella sozzura.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Una donna che pensa solo a quello statti certo che ti tradirà.
> 
> Per me c'è grande distinzione tra donna e femmina: la donna è della specie umana, la femmina è uno dei due sessi nel mondo animale.


Impossibile.
Impossibile.
Mi sono sentito tradito solo una volta nella mia vita, perchè lei spergiurò una cosa, e fece il suo opposto.
Da lì ho capito.

E' impossibile tradire il conte...
Appunto perchè se gli giuri fedeltà: lui ti ride in faccia perchè non ti crede.

Quindi dovrei prendermi una compagna scarsa in leto, sennò di sicuro scoperà con altri?

Sono dell'opinione che è impossibile per un maschio soddisfare a 360 gradi una femmina eh?

E mi metto il cuore in pace.

Sai che diceva la napoletana?
Pincettino...pinciolicchio...mo nessuna è santa...neppura tua mamma e neppure tua sorella...

Ma tu CREDICIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Impossibile.
> Impossibile.
> Mi sono sentito tradito solo una volta nella mia vita, perchè lei spergiurò una cosa, e fece il suo opposto.
> Da lì ho capito.
> ...


Ma io non ci credo più, *voi mi dite di crederci!*

Sei stato tradito davvero? Con altri uomini? O mai?

Ho detto:

Una donna che pensa solo a quello statti certo che ti tradirà.

Certo, è così, per quanto sei bravo a letto manchi di varietà: sempre la stessa faccia, sempre le stesse cose, sempre gli stessi odori.

Un ragazzo portò una volta la sua "ragazza" in comitiva: lei diceva che lui era un superuomo, che valeva come 10uomini, e che la lasciava distrutta e felice tra le lenzuola.

Ci provò con me...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, non li confondo, tutto è intimamente legato. E' una visione olistica, perchè le persona vivono intessute nella società, e perdono la loro personalità, compatibilmente all'ambiente che le circonda.
> 
> Se nel quartiere dei sozzi sono tutti sozzi, nessuno si salva, perchè si cresce nella sozzura.


Ascolta....non ci stiamo spiegando bene.
Lascia perdere ste cazzate olistiche.

Tu mi chiedi come faccio a difendere la ragazza che crede nella verginità e contemporaneamente a tradire mio marito.
Dici che è incoerente.

La ragazza è, appunto, una ragazza, come ero io vent'anni fa.
Te non sai quante volte, all'epoca, ho baciato il primo banco della Chiesa piangendo per la felicità di essere cristiana e vergine. Cazzo, a volte mi sentivo come Giovanna d'Arco.
Quelli erano i valori in cui credevo sinceramente e li vivevo senza forzature, serenamente.

Adesso quei valori per me non sono più in primo piano.
Solo per questo dovrei dire a quella ragazza: sei una stupida a crederci?


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ascolta....non ci stiamo spiegando bene.
> Lascia perdere ste cazzate olistiche.
> 
> Tu mi chiedi come faccio a difendere la ragazza che crede nella verginità e contemporaneamente a tradire mio marito.
> ...


No, devi dire al ragazzo, scappa via, lontano, e scopati la 50enne, visto che puoi, non ti fidare di lei, ti racconto la mia storia...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, devi dire al ragazzo, scappa via, lontano, e scopati la 50enne, visto che puoi, non ti fidare di lei, ti racconto la mia storia...



Ma è quello che ho fatto.
Poi mica è detto che lei abbia lo stesso mio percorso.


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Ma molla il tuo ragazzo senza tante storie.
> Ci guadagnerà di sicuro e tu potrai farti gli affari tuoi senza tante menate.


Io non ho molti affari, come dicevo in un altro intervento da quando sto con il mio ragazzo evito colleghi maschi, con i quali primi parlavo e ridevo ... non è che li eviti come la peste ma mi limito a sorrisi di circostanza ! Non so se ci guadagnerà ad essere mollato o io a mollare... non ho le idee molto chiare


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Non per farti raffreddare gli ardori ma sono cose che tutte le donne si sono sentite dire da un uomo che le voleva trombare.


Immagino!!!! vorrei entrare nella sua testa per capire fin quanto mi desidera!!! di donne ne ha ... boh , non lo so, ma tante! quando stavamo insieme tutte si giravano a guardarlo passare ! ma quante ne vuole... lui dice che se non fossi venuta via avrebbe voluto stare con me seriamente, ma seriamente come? io ancora scambista non mi ci vedo


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Immagino!!!! vorrei entrare nella sua testa per capire fin quanto mi desidera!!! di donne ne ha ... boh , non lo so, ma tante! quando stavamo insieme tutte si giravano a guardarlo passare ! ma quante ne vuole... lui dice che se non fossi venuta via avrebbe voluto stare con me seriamente, ma seriamente come? io ancora scambista non mi ci vedo


Ma il punto è _quanto tu desideri lui_...
e mi sembra abbastanza, seppur con tutte le remore del caso.
E tutto il resto è noia.


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Immagino!!!! vorrei entrare nella sua testa per capire fin quanto mi desidera!!! di donne ne ha ... boh , non lo so, ma tante! quando stavamo insieme tutte si giravano a guardarlo passare ! ma quante ne vuole... lui dice che se non fossi venuta via avrebbe voluto stare con me seriamente, ma seriamente come? io ancora scambista non mi ci vedo


che ti desideri non vi è alcun dubbio.



Tu cosa desideri, questa è la domanda.

scambista non ti ci vedi? ehmmm non ho esperienza perchè  non mi interessa...ma se ci pensi , con un poco di immaginazione ti ci puoi anche vedere, se poi te lo dice lui...:mrgreen:


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun uomo vuole trombare una che a lui non piace eh?
> Per il semplice fatto che se una non ti piace...
> Lui non rizza.
> 
> ...


Infatti io quando stavamo insieme alla fine gli ho detto ma prendi il viagra?!?!? e lui ha risposto no guarda che sei te mica mi si rizza con tutte eh (della serie, finito il primo round si partiva con il secondo, finito il secondo si partiva con il terzo) ...... quindi mi chiedo ma quanto può un uomo provare un desiderio... io non mi sposterei neanche di 500 km...


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

:unhappy:


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto, è così.
> 
> Molte persone si affannano di più per far sentire agli altri queste cose, ma nell'anima sono ben altro...
> 
> Infatti...


Cioè che in realtà sono una brutta persona?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Infatti io quando stavamo insieme alla fine gli ho detto ma prendi il viagra?!?!? e lui ha risposto no guarda che sei te mica mi si rizza con tutte eh (della serie, finito il primo round si partiva con il secondo, finito il secondo si partiva con il terzo) ...... quindi mi chiedo ma quanto può un uomo provare un desiderio... io non mi sposterei neanche di 500 km...


Temo di essermi espresso male ancora una volta...
Io polemizzavo contro quelli che ti dicono che ti sta prendendo in giro eh?
E' ovvio che coprire tutta quella distanza denota un notevole interesse da parte sua nei tuoi confronti no?
Però capisci anche tu, che un conto sono certe cose diremo adrenalitiche, un conto è quella cosa che si costruisce giorno per giorno, no?

Poi sono il primo a dire che l' alchimia sessuale al di là dei sentimenti è tutta un mistero eh?

Un conto è amare una persona.
Un conto è piacere ad una persona.


----------



## erab (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Io non ho molti affari, come dicevo in un altro intervento da quando sto con il mio ragazzo evito colleghi maschi, con i quali primi parlavo e ridevo ... non è che li eviti come la peste ma mi limito a sorrisi di circostanza ! Non so se ci guadagnerà ad essere mollato o io a mollare... *non ho le idee molto chiare*


se non sai cosa fare allora non fare niente.

Personalmente credo che lui voglia solo farsi un giro, le frasi tipo "io con te avrei voluto una storia" sono
minchiate da campionario, servono solo a raggiungere lo scopo.
Se anche tu vuoi farti un giro fallo senza scusanti sentimentali o paranoie inutili, vai, divertiti e torna a casa.


PS: Ovvio che devi essere pronta a subire le conseguenze del gesto in caso il tuo compagno lo scopra.


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che un *grande amatore deve essere un gran trombone...
> 
> Viceversa, un gran trombone si mette 3 paia di mutande perchè ce l'ha sempre dritto.
> *


Vabbeh per il mio ragazzo se prima non mi fosse capitato l'uomo affascinante, direi che va benino; cioè per la sua logica di giovane maschio ...  per il trombone con le tre paia di mutande è un po' comico comunque capisco cosa intendi, l'uomo affascinante almeno quando stava con me non si girava mai a guardare nessuna (mentre le ragazze si giravano) quando invece di solito ho sempre vissuto il contrario e cioè il ragazzo che si gira a guardare le ragazze... e comunque aveva su solo un paio di mutande.. poi che abbia sempre voglia (a prescindere da me) non lo so , ma gli è concesso !


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao NuovaVi!
> 
> Tu mi appari come l'esterno di una vergine di Norimberga, liscia e fresca all'esterno e sgradevole e dolorosa all'interno.
> Un po' come la protagonista della bella e la bestia, la bestia cioè, che si vestiva da damerino e ballava nel gran salone rococò mentre di notte mangiava sozzure cole gli zoccoli laidi.
> ...


Ciao... non ho capito molto scusami, a parte che sono una falsa! quindi bisogna rinunciare al meno rinunciabile?


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vuoi far prevalere la paura?
> Puoi farlo, è una scelta tua.


E sì perché non è un gioco...


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ciao... non ho capito molto scusami, a parte che sono una falsa! quindi bisogna rinunciare al meno rinunciabile?


In realtà dovresti rinunciare al meno irrinunciabile.

Per il resto sei scusabile.


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> ma la vergine di Norimberga diventa un supplizio solo quando si chiude, o viene chiusa, invece Nuovavi ha la mente ancora aperta e guarda più orizzonti, non ha ancora deciso che strada prendere
> ma io le consiglio, come le è stato già detto, di dare al giusta attenzione al fatto che con il fidanzato c'è poca intesa: non mi sembra una buona base per pensare di mettere su famiglia...poco amore = tanti guai


Grazie per il tuo intervento ... ogni giorno cerchiamo di lavorare entrambi sul nostro rapporto... ma tengo in conto il fatto che corro leggermente più veloce, un po' in ogni ambito. Per ora non stiamo pensando di fare figli , è un progetto futuro. Adesso stiamo mettendo su casa (pagata da me e da sua madre)... lui è molto posato, non stupido, vede tutto, spero che capisca che il fatto non riesce a starmi tanto dietro, mi crea delle difficoltà... il fatto che io abbia più idee, inventiva, voglie e desideri ... allora io adesso gli sto dando delle piccole consegne .. così si smuove un po'.. vediamo..


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma il punto è _quanto tu desideri lui_...
> e mi sembra abbastanza, seppur con tutte le remore del caso.
> E tutto il resto è noia.


Io lo desidero (ricordando comunque come ci stavo) molto, e sto cercando proprio di non pensare a giudizi o preconcetti, cioè isolo la mia mente da tutto e mi concentro ... ed eccomi qua, io vorrei vederlo stare con lui ! ma non ho ancora deciso nulla! il mio problema è che mi faccio troppi complessi .... problemi ... se penso a quanta gente gira letti diversi sentendosi comunque bene, mi chiedo perché io ci medito sopra due mesi prima? per una nottata


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> che ti desideri non vi è alcun dubbio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh quando parlavamo di un ipotetico futuro insieme lui mi diceva che sessualmente a lui piace che la sua donna abbia il massimo, così come vuole averlo lui sessualmente credo ... quindi già immaginavo questa vita con lui tra locali notturni tutti sudati e nudi e mi sono un po' spaventata...


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In realtà dovresti rinunciare al meno irrinunciabile.
> 
> Per il resto sei scusabile.


Ma il meno irrinunciabile è la vita che conduco tra lavoro e casa e il mio ragazzo! devo rinunciare in pratica a quello?


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Temo di essermi espresso male ancora una volta...
> Io polemizzavo contro quelli che ti dicono che ti sta prendendo in giro eh?
> E' ovvio che coprire tutta quella distanza denota un notevole interesse da parte sua nei tuoi confronti no?
> Però capisci anche tu, che un conto sono certe cose diremo adrenalitiche, un conto è quella cosa che si costruisce giorno per giorno, no?
> ...


Esatto con lui non potevo immaginare una vita e poi me l'aveva detto non voleva dei figli ... prima di lui ero diversa, dopo di lui qualcosa è cambiato in me non riesco a dimenticare quanto piacere si può provare e divento diciamo insofferente con il mio ragazzo che è "normale" ... insofferente a letto! mi sento fortunata rispetto a qualche amica, una mi ha detto che il suo ragazzo dura venti minuti e poi si riposa un'oretta e dura altri venti minuti ...il mio ragazzo sta sul paio d'ore ma siamo lontani da quello che provavo con l'uomo affascinante, che vorrei provare un'ultima volta senza tutto sto cavolo di senso di colpa...


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

erab ha detto:


> se non sai cosa fare allora non fare niente.
> 
> Personalmente credo che lui voglia solo farsi un giro, le frasi tipo "io con te avrei voluto una storia" sono
> minchiate da campionario, servono solo a raggiungere lo scopo.
> ...


Della storia con me me lo diceva quando stavamo insieme , noi ci frequentavamo ma lui mi chiedeva di metterci insieme  ... io da un giorno all'altro gli ho detto ho fatto il biglietto e parto... quando gli avevo accennato a questa cosa (ho due nazionalità viaggio senza problemi tra questi due paesi) mi aveva detto che saremmo partiti insieme e avremmo fatto una bella vacanza!!! era geloso di me ecc.. insomma, da come si comportava voleva essere proprio il mio ragazzo ... ma io, sempre a ragionare prima di fare le cose, ai tempi pensavo ma che faccio con uno che anche se ne sono innamorata non mi dà dei figli e poi magari un giorno siamo in una spiaggia di nudisti e l'altro in un locale di scambi... per carità io non giudico queste realtà, ma allora erano troppo lontane dal mio modo di vivere !


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

erab ha detto:


> s
> Se anche tu vuoi farti un giro fallo senza scusanti sentimentali o paranoie inutili, vai, divertiti e torna a casa.
> PS: Ovvio che devi essere pronta a subire le conseguenze del gesto in caso il tuo compagno lo scopra.


Ho due amici maschi che la pensano come te!!! di cui uno mi ha detto "se è quello che vuoi fallo! anzi se ti va più volte fallo più volte, con chi vuoi tu... la vita è una"... invece parlandone con un'amica mi ha accusata indirettamente dicendo che le persone così le fanno schifo ! la capisco anche io dicevo così fino a poco tempo fa!!! di quante storie di tradimenti sono venuta a sapere!!! e dentro di me mi chiedevo ma come si fa ecc... Adesso mi prendo il mio tempo, non voglio precipitare nulla o rischiare il mio rapporto per nulla.... mi chiedevo se qualcuno ha passato un periodo come il mio?


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi perchè vuoi rovinarti la vita? A te e a quel bonaccione del tuo fidanzato? Non avete figli, lascialo e corri incontro al desiderio. Paura di ritrovarti sola perchè l'uomo affascinante non ti rassicura come il fidanzato? Ma se non provi, adesso che puoi, non lo saprai mai e passerai la vita a rimpiangere quelle avventure che tanto ti mancano...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Esatto con lui non potevo immaginare una vita e poi me l'aveva detto non voleva dei figli ... prima di lui ero diversa, dopo di lui qualcosa è cambiato in me non riesco a dimenticare quanto piacere si può provare e divento diciamo insofferente con il mio ragazzo che è "normale" ... insofferente a letto! *mi sento fortunata rispetto a qualche amica, una mi ha detto che il suo ragazzo dura venti minuti e poi si riposa un'oretta e dura altri venti minuti ...il mio ragazzo sta sul paio d'ore.....*
> 
> *siamo lontani da quello che provavo con l'uomo affascinante, che vorrei provare un'ultima volta* senza tutto sto cavolo di senso di colpa...



:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> NuovaVi perchè vuoi rovinarti la vita? A te e a quel bonaccione del tuo fidanzato? Non avete figli, lascialo e corri incontro al desiderio. Paura di ritrovarti sola perchè l'uomo affascinante non ti rassicura come il fidanzato? Ma se non provi, adesso che puoi, non lo saprai mai e passerai la vita a rimpiangere quelle avventure che tanto ti mancano...


Per lasciare il mio fidanzato avrei bisogno che veramente va tutto a scatafascio ....... adesso i motivi sono troppo futili! poi se soltanto lui rialzasse un po' il capo invece di farmi da zerbino mi sentirei meglio pure io!


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Per lasciare il mio fidanzato avrei bisogno *che veramente va tutto a scatafascio *....... adesso i motivi sono troppo futili! poi se soltanto lui rialzasse un po' il capo invece di farmi da zerbino mi sentirei meglio pure io!


Delle volte davvero non riesco a capire. Ti struggi dal desiderio per un altro e col tuo fidanzato va tutto bene? Fa troppo lo zerbino? Prova a raccontargli del tipo, magari si risveglia :mrgreen:


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Purtroppo o per fortuna l'ho conosciuto , e mi ha aperto un mondo ! se non l'avessi conosciuto a quest'ora mi accontenterei di essere  una ragazza media con un ragazzo medio che della sessualità pensano che è una sorta di colpa e di peccato che va praticato senza troppe scene così giusto quel paio d'ore per le necessità fisiche del ragazzo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> *Per lasciare il mio fidanzato avrei bisogno che veramente va tutto a scatafascio *....... adesso i motivi sono troppo futili! poi se soltanto lui rialzasse un po' il capo invece di farmi da zerbino mi sentirei meglio pure io!


un'altra schiava

non ti resta che scegliere se vuoi liberarti adesso o fra qualche anno, con mutuo e figli a carico.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Purtroppo o per fortuna l'ho conosciuto , *e mi ha aperto un mondo* ! se non l'avessi conosciuto a quest'ora mi accontenterei di essere  una ragazza media con un ragazzo medio che della sessualità pensano che è una sorta di colpa e di peccato che va praticato senza troppe scene così giusto quel paio d'ore per le necessità fisiche del ragazzo


Ma infatti, che ti sto a dire da una mattinata intera, tontolina?  :mrgreen:

Per fortuna che l'hai conosciuto.
Quel tuo ragazzo lo devi lasciare di pacca....sarebbe il regalo d'amore più grande che puoi fargli e che puoi fare a te stessa


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

*OT*

Ma le madri di queste ragazze come le educano? Come allevavano i figli negli anni Cinquanta? C'è stata evoluzione nel costume sessuale (nel senso che la si dà spesso e volentieri) ma dal punto di vista dell'indipendenza della donna, mon dieu, ancora con sti discorsi che senza un uomo (pure se zerbino) non si può stare?


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Delle volte davvero non riesco a capire. Ti struggi dal desiderio per un altro e col tuo fidanzato va tutto bene? Fa troppo lo zerbino? Prova a raccontargli del tipo, magari si risveglia :mrgreen:


Il desiderio sì ma per un altro che conosco , che ho sempre desiderato ma che ho lasciato per ( a mio avviso) manifesta incompatibilità ... Allora, il mio ragazzo sembra che stia recitando nel film "Settimo cielo" o come si chiama ... si sveglia alle 5 e prepara la colazione, non mi fa toccare nulla, la sera per quanto lavori più di me, prepara la cena, e questo tutti i giorni ! devo dire che all'inizio si faceva tutto insieme poi piano piano ho lasciato perdere e lui senza lamentarsi e di buona lena fa tutto ! cioè ho lasciato perdere perché tanto anche se mi mettevo in cucina poi veniva pure lui ma non per aiutare ma proprio per far vedere che faceva tutto lui; non so perché faccia così , sembra che mi voglia adorare tipo dea, a volte tira fuori pure il peggio di me per quanto si piega, e più tira fuori il peggio e più si piega! e non sa che io sono così proprio perché mi vizia, ma non riesce a comportarsi diversamente, gliene ho già parlato ... credo che aspettasse la sua principessa tutta da coccolare ! io a volte ho bisogno che mi tenga testa, che mi ... non lo so nemmeno io! ma da qui a lasciarlo ci vuole.... ma non per il fatto che cucina, ma perché è una bella persona... con la quale magari in questo frangente non riesco a stabilire un feeling al 100 % ... ma spero che miglioreremo sempre ..... ma comunque io una notte con l'uomo affascinante la voglio passare ...... comunque al di là di tutto vi ringrazio tutti per i consigli


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma infatti, che ti sto a dire da una mattinata intera, tontolina?  :mrgreen:
> 
> Per fortuna che l'hai conosciuto.
> Quel tuo ragazzo lo devi lasciare di pacca....sarebbe il regalo d'amore più grande che puoi fargli e che puoi fare a te stessa


E se invece non lo lasciassi ma passassi una notte con l'uomo affascinante che poi comunque se ne andrà? (salvo voler ritornare allora se ne riparlerà)  .. cioè io vorrei farlo ma senza sensi di colpa che poi magari il giorno dopo mi si vede a 100 km che l'ho fatto ... vorrei imparare come si fa a fare sta cosa con naturalezza senza pensare di essere un'assassina , che poi ovviamente anche il mio ragazzo può averlo fatto , ma magari non mi sono accorta!


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma le madri di queste ragazze come le educano? Come allevavano i figli negli anni Cinquanta? C'è stata evoluzione nel costume sessuale (nel senso che la si dà spesso e volentieri) ma dal punto di vista dell'indipendenza della donna, mon dieu, ancora con sti discorsi che senza un uomo (pure se zerbino) non si può stare?


Non ho mai avuto l'educazione di una madre... non lo so . Sono indipendente economicamente, certo da sola no io desidero la mia famiglia con marito compreso ...


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> ..... ma comunque io una notte con l'uomo affascinante la voglio passare ...... comunque al di là di tutto vi ringrazio tutti per i consigli


Cara, sei giovane e bella, ma chi cavolo te lo fa fare? Mollalo! E poi tutte le notti d'amore che vuoi...


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cara, sei giovane e bella, ma chi cavolo te lo fa fare? Mollalo! E poi tutte le notti d'amore che vuoi...


Ma perché lo devo mollare... no piuttosto mi sto convincendo che passerò la famosa notte con l'uomo affascinante ! magari mi faccio paranoie per nulla ... magari l'unico uomo che mi fa girare la testa non mi farà più nessun effetto !!! se non ci andassi mi sentirei mozzata, sto pensando e se morissi fra tre mesi? cosa vorrei! insomma credo che non posso rinunciare a quell'esperienza e spero sarà deludentissima !!!


----------



## lunaiena (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ciao ... allora lui (l'uomo affascinante lo chiamerò così) dalla prima volta che mi ha vista dice che ha visto come sono realmente dentro (?) dice che sono fatta per il sesso (??????)* e che devo uscire fuori da quello che mi hanno costruito intorno la famiglia e la religione ... *dice che due occhi da gatta così non mentono (?????????? ecc mettete dei puntini all'infinito). Allora io penso sì di essere portata ma non più di quanto lo sia una persona normale!!! lui dice di no che ho una carica straordinaria , un calore ecc. Posto che io effettivamente con lui sono stata benissimo e non ho mai trovato un uomo come lui, con cui l'amore dura una notte intera che la mattina quando ti alzi ancora hai le vibrazioni nella testa, mi chiedo ma sarà che pure io voglio solo questo??



Ti capisco un casino.....
Guarda io nn lo so se per te sara un bene o un male ma la mia situazione è molto simile.....
Se il  tuo ragazzo è cosi parlare non serve a niente ,non capira mai fino in fondo quello che tu vuoi veramente....
Tu cercalo da sola quello che vuoi poi fai partecipare anche lui a questo cambiamento ,visto che mi sembra di aver capito che  il tuo ragazzo è quello che vuoi.....

ciao


----------



## erab (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> E se invece non lo lasciassi ma passassi una notte con l'uomo affascinante che poi comunque se ne andrà? (salvo voler ritornare allora se ne riparlerà)  .. cioè io vorrei farlo ma senza sensi di colpa che poi magari il giorno dopo mi si vede a 100 km che l'ho fatto ... vorrei imparare come si fa a fare sta cosa con naturalezza senza pensare di essere un'assassina , *che poi ovviamente anche il mio ragazzo può averlo fatto , ma magari non mi sono accorta!*


Nooooo! non cercare scuse! se vuoi farlo fallo ma senza scusanti,* tua è la scelta, tua è la responsabilità.*


----------



## erab (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ma perché lo devo mollare... no piuttosto mi sto convincendo che passerò la famosa notte con l'uomo affascinante ! magari mi faccio paranoie per nulla ... magari l'unico uomo che mi fa girare la testa non mi farà più nessun effetto !!! se non ci andassi mi sentirei mozzata, sto pensando *e se morissi fra tre mesi? cosa vorrei!* insomma credo che non posso rinunciare a quell'esperienza e spero sarà deludentissima !!!


vorrei poter dire che sono stato coerente con me stesso, anche in quegli ultimi tre mesi.....


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti capisco un casino.....
> Guarda io nn lo so se per te sara un bene o un male ma la mia situazione è molto simile.....
> Se il  tuo ragazzo è cosi parlare non serve a niente ,non capira mai fino in fondo quello che tu vuoi veramente....
> Tu cercalo da sola quello che vuoi poi fai partecipare anche lui a questo cambiamento ,visto che mi sembra di aver capito che  il tuo ragazzo è quello che vuoi.....
> ...


In effetti voglio fare quello che mi sento ...... troppi anni ad aver paura dei giudizi ... vedremo, non è facile trovare l'occasione anche... grazie per il tuo messaggio...


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

erab ha detto:


> Nooooo! non cercare scuse! se vuoi farlo fallo ma senza scusanti,* tua è la scelta, tua è la responsabilità.*


Il fatto che lui possa tradirmi è possibile, io non posso fidarmi al 100 % ... degli uomini in generale non mi fido ecco... ho conosciuto troppi traditori che mi hanno rovinato la categoria .. il mio ragazzo in un paio di occasioni ha preso un giorno di ferie e alla sera non  è stato in grado di "onorarmi" ... io ovviamente quando prende un giorno di ferie penso subito a quello e la sera faccio subito la prova!!!


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

erab ha detto:


> vorrei poter dire che sono stato coerente con me stesso, anche in quegli ultimi tre mesi.....


Ma ci sono regole dettate dalla società che non sono coerenti con noi, con i nostri desideri... io credo non sia un caso che una "mandria" di "bestie" umane tradiscano e provino forti sentimenti per più di una persona .... mi chiedo se non hanno ragione i poligami!!! avranno capito molto di più loro di noi! a certo più mariti anche per le donne ...


----------



## erab (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Il fatto che lui possa tradirmi è possibile, io non posso fidarmi al 100 % ... degli uomini in generale non mi fido ecco... ho conosciuto troppi traditori che mi hanno rovinato la categoria .. il mio ragazzo in un paio di occasioni ha preso un giorno di ferie e alla sera non  è stato in grado di "onorarmi" ... io ovviamente quando prende un giorno di ferie penso subito a quello e la sera faccio subito la prova!!!


......oh
......mio
......dio


no dai.... ti prego, dimmi che sei un troll......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> E se invece non lo lasciassi ma passassi una notte con l'uomo affascinante che poi comunque se ne andrà? (salvo voler ritornare allora se ne riparlerà)  .. cioè io vorrei farlo ma senza sensi di colpa che poi magari il giorno dopo mi si vede a 100 km che l'ho fatto ... *vorrei imparare come si fa a fare sta cosa con naturalezza senza pensare di essere un'assassina *, che poi ovviamente anche il mio ragazzo può averlo fatto , ma magari non mi sono accorta!


Ci si allena.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

Qui manca Oscuro. 


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> In effetti voglio fare quello che mi sento ...... troppi anni ad aver paura dei giudizi ... vedremo, non è facile trovare l'occasione anche... grazie per il tuo messaggio...



I giudizi ci saranno sempre che tu fai male o che tu fai bene .....
Il fatto che vuoi fare certe cose nn vuol dire che tu nn sia una brava ragazza ,ma solo che stai scoprendo che quello che per anni ti hanno fatto credere a te in questo momenento ti sta stretto....
Fai quello che ti senti nn reprimere la tua personalita per paura di giudizi....
Io penso che le persone che giudicano sono le persone che hanno paura di fare quello che vorrebbero fare ma nn hanno il coraggio di farlo....
Non è uno provocazione e lo dico in tutta serenita in base a quello che ho provato io....


----------



## lunaiena (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Il fatto che lui possa tradirmi è possibile, io non posso fidarmi al 100 % ... degli uomini in generale non mi fido ecco... ho conosciuto troppi traditori che mi hanno rovinato la categoria .. il mio ragazzo in un paio di occasioni ha preso un giorno di ferie e alla sera non è stato in grado di "onorarmi" ... io ovviamente quando prende un giorno di ferie penso subito a quello e la sera faccio subito la prova!!!



Cavoli....
ma sei un'altra me .....
non scappare ti pregoooooo......


----------



## free (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Purtroppo o per fortuna l'ho conosciuto , e mi ha aperto un mondo ! se non l'avessi conosciuto a quest'ora mi accontenterei di essere  una ragazza media con un ragazzo medio che della sessualità pensano che è una sorta di colpa e di peccato che va praticato senza troppe scene così giusto quel paio d'ore per le necessità fisiche del ragazzo


ma dai! cosa dici?? chi hai conosciuto, il re della foresta? 
non credo che ci sia bisogno della nave scuola per trovare il sesso gratificante
le colpe e i peccati li lascerei al medioevo, senza rimpianti


----------



## Hirohito (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. E' la prima volta che scrivo ... sono una ragazza giovane che convive da circa un anno e mezzo. Il mio ragazzo è un ragazzo a modo, educato, pacato, presente in casa, nelle coccole, ecc. Io sono una ragazza, cosiddetta brava, sensibile, tenera, educata ecc. Ma sono anche, come dire, sessuale, mentre il mio ragazzo è più posato ... anche mentalmente sono più "affilata", mentre lui è più semplice e riposante.
> Circa due anni fa ho avuto una breve storia con un uomo affascinante, bellissimo, di cui ero stracotta, ma che aveva una visione per me troppo aperta della coppia (mi parlava di scambismo, per intenderci, e comunque non voleva una famiglia). L'ho lasciato da un giorno all'altro. Non gli ho mai dato un motivo preciso del fatto del perché me ne andassi, ma dentro di me era perché mi stavo innamorando e sapevo che non avrei potuto sopportare questo suo modo di vivere la coppia e che mi avrebbe fatta soffrire.
> Quando ho iniziato la convivenza con il mio ragazzo attuale, mi sono trasferita di mille e mille chilometri, cambiando emisfero praticamente. Pensavo di aver dimenticato quell'uomo, si era già fatto risentire, ma ora che si è fatto di nuovo risentire dicendomi che vuole venirmi a trovare (ci separano circa diecimila km quindi andata e ritorno ventimilia) e se posso liberarmi un paio di giorni per lui (con una notte compresa naturalmente) è come se tutti i sentimenti che avevo dentro si stessero risvegliando. Io non ho più negato, gli ho semplicemente detto che sono un po' incasinata con le feste e che vedremo tra un paio di mesi... la cosa strana è che sono una persona che si ritiene contro il tradimento, ma di colpo! non sento più questa cosa come "un peccato", penso solo che sarà una notte ... e chi vivrà vedrà! anche se cerco in tutti i modi di convincermi che è male, è come se proprio non ci fosse nulla di sbagliato. Vince la voce che dice lo desidero, lo voglio. Se qualcuno ha un'esperienza simile o può consigliarmi .... considerate che non sono sposata e che oggettivamente posso fare tutte le scelte che voglio...


Stai mooooooooolto accorta !!!! La soluzione tranquilla devi poi accettarla in tutto e per tutto. Se è troppo riposante adesso, immagina cosa succederà una volta sposati !!!
A meno che tu non metta in conto sin d'ora, cinicamente, che sarai una eterna traditrice.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> I giudizi ci saranno sempre che tu fai male o che tu fai bene .....
> Il fatto che vuoi fare certe cose nn vuol dire che tu nn sia una brava ragazza ,ma solo che stai scoprendo che quello che per anni ti hanno fatto credere a te in questo momenento ti sta stretto....
> Fai quello che ti senti nn reprimere la tua personalita per paura di giudizi....
> Io penso che le persone che giudicano sono le persone che hanno paura di fare quello che vorrebbero fare ma nn hanno il coraggio di farlo....
> Non è uno provocazione e lo dico in tutta serenita in base a quello che ho provato io....


Buttarsi col paracadute è cosa da tutti. Perchè non mollarlo il tipo invece e fare quello che vuole? Non mi sembra così difficile eh.


----------



## erab (19 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cavoli....
> ma sei un'altra me .....
> non scappare ti pregoooooo......


mmmm.... qualcosa non mi torna..... 

per voi "libertà di espressione" e per i vostri compagni "stato di polizia con test fisici obbligatori" ???
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Buttarsi col paracadute è cosa da tutti. Perchè non mollarlo il tipo invece e fare quello che vuole? Non mi sembra così difficile eh.


Certo che nn è cosi difficile ....
Il difficile è capire che la pesona che vuoi è quella che hai ma che nn ti da quello che tu desideri completamente....
Il difficile è fargli capire cosa vuoi.....
E l'unico modo, per me , è farglielo provare con le stesse sensazioni che stai provando tu.....
Non lo sto dicendo con cattiveria ma con molta profondita.....


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Qui manca Oscuro.
> 
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


onora il suo silenzio e non invocarlo invano:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Certo che nn è cosi difficile ....
> Il difficile è capire che la pesona che vuoi è quella che hai ma che nn ti da quello che tu desideri completamente....
> Il difficile è fargli capire cosa vuoi.....
> E l'unico modo, per me , è farglielo provare con le stesse sensazioni che stai provando tu.....
> Non lo sto dicendo con cattiveria ma con molta profondita.....


Luna stiamo parlando di sesso, l'intesa o c'è o non c'è, inutile farsi menate inutili. Quindi la soluzione sarebbe un uomo come marito e un altro come amante. Si può dire, amore ti amo tanto ma non ti desidero più, quindi io resterei ma mi scoperei un altro (o altri). Come puoi fargli provare le stesse sensazioni? Condividendo l'esperienza? Può essere. Ma può essere che l'altro ti dica, sai cosa c'è allora? C'è che quella è la porta... Ma questa ragazza non ha un marito una famiglia, potrebbe viversi tutte le esperienze e le emozioni che vuole no? Perchè si deve accontentare di un uomo a metà?


----------



## Eliade (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> *E se invece non lo lasciassi ma passassi una notte con l'uomo affascinante che poi comunque se ne andrà? *(salvo voler ritornare allora se ne riparlerà)  .. cioè io vorrei farlo ma senza sensi di colpa che poi magari il giorno dopo mi si vede a 100 km che l'ho fatto ... vorrei imparare come si fa a fare sta cosa con naturalezza senza pensare di essere un'assassina , che poi ovviamente anche il mio ragazzo può averlo fatto , ma magari non mi sono accorta!


Se ne andrà lui...non quello che c'è stato! E si aggiungerà al ricordo delle belle scopate che vi facevate un tempo....accentuando ancora di più l'insoddisfazione che provi a letto col tuo fidanzato.

Queste "notti" le possono vivere chi ha una situazione forte e comunque soddisfacente a casa, per quelle come te che sentono molte mancanze nel rapporto sono disastrose.
Ma come speri che, dopo una notte di fuoco con quell'altro, col tuo fidanzato tu possa sentirti soddisfatta sessualmente? Non sarà mai all'altezza...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Luna stiamo parlando di sesso, l'intesa o c'è o non c'è, inutile farsi menate inutili. Quindi la soluzione sarebbe un uomo come marito e un altro come amante. Si può dire, amore ti amo tanto ma non ti desidero più, quindi io resterei ma mi scoperei un altro (o altri). Come puoi fargli provare le stesse sensazioni? Condividendo l'esperienza? Può essere. Ma può essere che l'altro ti dica, sai cosa c'è allora? C'è che quella è la porta... Ma questa ragazza non ha un marito una famiglia, potrebbe viversi tutte le esperienze e le emozioni che vuole no? Perchè si deve accontentare di un uomo a metà?


Forse lei non considera lui come un uomo a meta .....
Ma considera se stessa una donna a meta....


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se ne andrà lui...non quello che c'è stato! E si aggiungerà al ricordo delle belle scopate che vi facevate un tempo....accentuando ancora di più l'insoddisfazione che provi a letto col tuo fidanzato.
> 
> Queste "notti" le possono vivere chi ha una situazione forte e comunque soddisfacente a casa, per quelle come te che sentono molte mancanze nel rapporto sono disastrose.
> Ma come speri che, dopo una notte di fuoco con quell'altro, col tuo fidanzato tu possa sentirti soddisfatta sessualmente? Non sarà mai all'altezza...



Parli per esperienza vissuta?
A me sai certe notti...hanno dato carica ed entusiasmo per mesi...
E credimi, ti piaccia o non ti piaccia...
Quelle notti mi hanno salvato il cuore.

Perchè dici quelle come te?

Che ne sai?


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse lei non considera lui come un uomo a meta .....
> Ma considera se stessa una donna a meta....


Sì potrebbe essere. Ma è una giovane donna a metà, ha tutto il tempo di fare le giuste esperienze per decidere come completarsi. Invece di ingabbiarsi in un rapporto che non la soddisfa.


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

erab ha detto:


> ......oh
> ......mio
> ......dio
> 
> ...


Ma che troll , lo farò ancora tutte le volte che si prenderà un giorno di ferie: alla sera lo testerò e gli farò capire che se non è in grado di reggerne due in un giorno allora sarà meglio che si prenda un paio di giorni lontano e ritorni da me quando ha di nuovo le batterie cariche ...Scherzi a parte, ma secondo te perché un uomo prende un giorno di ferie e poi pur essendo giovane e a posto alla sera non gli tira? io qualche dubbio lo nutro .


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dissento fortemente: se tra due fidanzati non funziona sul piano sessuale all'inizio, la cosa non funzionerà mai.
> Ma stiamo a scherzare?
> 
> Questi discorsi che fai vanno bene per  le coppie sposate da anni e anni....dove può valere la pena di investire perchè c'è tutto un mondo intorno...
> ma tra due esseri che non hanno ancora messo in comune nulla.....


Il fidanzamento a parere mio serve per conoscere, per conoscere se stessi facendo esperienze, e quindi conoscere l'altro, e di contorno ci stanno la vita e quello che sono le nostre credenze, etiche morale e via dicendo.

Infatti ho scritto quello sopra evidenziato, per dire che, il fidanzamento serve anche per conoscersi sessualmente.
Poi ho scritto che ritengo giusto che se si debbano fare altre esperienze, che almeno si parli con l'attuale fidanzato/a e dopo si faccia quello che si vuole.
M fammi capire una cosa tu ti sposi , rispetto al tuo compagno cresci di più, che fai gli dici, tu sei fantastico, ma sessualmente una frana, non sarebbe meglio dirgli e fargli capire quello che desideri da lui, non sarebbe meglio dirgli cambia, cambia perchè voglia che tu sia.... 


Pensi sia sbagliato questo concetto ?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Luna stiamo parlando di sesso, l'intesa o c'è o non c'è, inutile farsi menate inutili. Quindi la soluzione sarebbe un uomo come marito e un altro come amante. Si può dire, amore ti amo tanto ma non ti desidero più, quindi io resterei ma mi scoperei un altro (o altri). Come puoi fargli provare le stesse sensazioni? Condividendo l'esperienza? Può essere. Ma può essere che l'altro ti dica, sai cosa c'è allora? C'è che quella è la porta... Ma questa ragazza non ha un marito una famiglia, potrebbe viversi tutte le esperienze e le emozioni che vuole no? Perchè si deve accontentare di un uomo a metà?


Ma scusami io trovo questa qui...molto realista e pratica.
Uno è il suo ragazzo con cui è abituata ad una certa minestra.

L'altro è la mattana piovuta dal cielo no?
Cioè figlia mia...ci sono 10mila km di distanza eh?

Questa distanza aiuta la consapevolezza di certe cose eh?

Per me deve viversi sta cosa...poi va in confusione con sè stessa...poi decide cosa fare eh?

Se una donna giovane non passa per certe esperienze...come fa a crescere e maturare?

Magari è proprio da questa notte che capisce se lei è fatta per darsi in sposa al suo raga...o se diciamo vuole vivere in un certo modo eh?


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ci si allena.


eh!!! in un certo senso hai ragione !!! un mio amico mi ha detto proprio ... " è la prima volta ti beccheranno e poi non sai mentire!"


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusami io trovo questa qui...molto realista e pratica.
> Uno è il suo ragazzo con cui è abituata ad una certa minestra.
> 
> L'altro è la mattana piovuta dal cielo no?
> ...


Conte le mattane lasciamole agli uomini di mezza età eh. Una donna giovane passa per queste esperienze DA SOLA, cos'è l'addio al nubilato si fa così adesso? Dai Conte un po' di serietà su.


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ma che troll , lo farò ancora tutte le volte che si prenderà un giorno di ferie: alla sera lo testerò e gli farò capire che se non è in grado di reggerne due in un giorno allora sarà meglio che si prenda un paio di giorni lontano e ritorni da me quando ha di nuovo le batterie cariche ...Scherzi a parte, ma secondo te perché un uomo prende un giorno di ferie e poi pur essendo giovane e a posto alla sera non gli tira? io qualche dubbio lo nutro .



non ti ha detto che ha fatto e dove è andato?


----------



## Eliade (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parli per esperienza vissuta?
> A me sai certe notti...hanno dato carica ed entusiasmo per mesi...
> E credimi, ti piaccia o non ti piaccia...
> Quelle notti mi hanno salvato il cuore.
> ...


Conte *impara a leggere, grazie.
*Si, parlo per esperienza vissuta...ora che lo sai, festeggi?
Una notte col l'uomo affascinante le può portare tutto l'entusiasmo che vuole...ma a lei, non al fidanzato, che rimarrà nel suo tiepido e dolce mondo coccoloso in cui va a dormire alle 21.30. Ergo, sarà ancora più pesante da "sopportare" certe cose.


----------



## erab (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ma che troll , lo farò ancora tutte le volte che si prenderà un giorno di ferie: alla sera lo testerò e gli farò capire che se non è in grado di reggerne due in un giorno allora sarà meglio che si prenda un paio di giorni lontano e ritorni da me quando ha di nuovo le batterie cariche ...Scherzi a parte, ma secondo te perché un uomo prende un giorno di ferie e poi pur essendo giovane e a posto alla sera non gli tira? io qualche dubbio lo nutro .


forse ha problemi di cui non ti vuole parlare, forse ha veramente un' altra o forse sei tu che non glie lo  lo fai tirare...

qualunque sia il problema andrebbe affrontato e cercare sfogo in un' avventura con un' altro non mi sembra d'aiuto.

PS: è proprio vero, più sono gelosi e meno c'è da fidarsi!!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ma il meno irrinunciabile è la vita che conduco tra lavoro e casa e il mio ragazzo! devo rinunciare in pratica a quello?


Ma NuovaVi, tu sei una novella vergine delle rocce che, nel dubbio tra l'amor sacro e l'amor profano finisce per mettersi in posa come l'origine del mondo di coubertiana memoria!
Sei una top model che dopo un futuro lieve intervento di chirurgia estetica, la rimozione del pene, potrà librarsi leggera come una cormorana dai piedi blu in tutte le miniere di azoto organico delle Ande!
Del resto, le due orette di insoddisfazione che ti regala il pantofolaio prima di andare in letargo alle nove di sera, collocano il vostro rapporto carnale in orario sostitutivo della cena, col fatto poi che lui è uno stacanovista bonaccione e maggiordomesco, non c'è da meravigliarsi che sia sempre stanco.
Visto che non sembri essere una freccia, hai bisogno di spomparlo perchè ti resti un mezzo passo indietro.
Cogli a fatica che il concetto che la minor irrinunciabilità equivalga a maggior rinunciabilità e surclassi il tuo bue grasso domestico in tutte le abilità manuali, intellettuali e proctologiche.
O è un cefalopode spiaggiato, oppure lo hai lobotomizzato con un miracle blade terza serie seguendo il manuale dello chef Tony!
Ma tu sei una creazione che nasconde del talento, e non mi riferisco alla celebre moneta d'oro, ma alla peculiare caratteristica di disvelare senza fretta i dettagli più teratogeni della pantagruelica storia che vai narrando.
Onore al tuo autore primo!

Ciao!


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Conte *impara a leggere, grazie.
> *Si, parlo per esperienza vissuta...ora che lo sai, festeggi?
> Una notte col l'uomo affascinante le può portare tutto l'entusiasmo che vuole...ma a lei, non al fidanzato, che rimarrà nel suo tiepido e dolce mondo coccoloso in cui va a dormire alle 21.30. Ergo, sarà ancora più pesante da "sopportare" certe cose.



magari eliade capisce quello che non vuole, e se sarà piu' pesante i nodi verranno prima al pettine.

si cresce...anche con le martellate sui denti, del resto mi pare che sulla sessualità a questa ragazza le abbiano messo un casino di cazzate in testa, perchè donna.

certo è che potrebbe accadere che questo signore ne aggiunga di altre opposte..mah..


----------



## Eliade (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> magari eliade capisce quello che non vuole, e se sarà piu' pesante i nodi verranno prima al pettine.
> 
> si cresce...anche con le martellate sui denti, del resto mi pare che sulla sessualità a questa ragazza le abbiano messo un casino di cazzate in testa, perchè donna.
> 
> certo è che potrebbe accadere che questo signore ne aggiunga di altre opposte..mah..


Guarda io sulla sua sessualità non ho detto nulla, al di la di quello che ha detto lei...ho solo percepito che sessualmente il ragazzo non la soddisfa (fatto lui, lei rimane in sospeso) e nemmeno quello che ha è proprio come lo vorrebbe lei (insomma lei focosa lui dolce).


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Vabbeh per il mio ragazzo se prima non mi fosse capitato l'uomo affascinante, direi che va benino; cioè per la sua logica di giovane maschio ...  per il trombone con le tre paia di mutande è un po' comico comunque capisco cosa intendi *l'uomo affascinante almeno quando stava con me non si girava mai a guardare nessuna (mentre le ragazze si giravano) quando invece di solito ho sempre vissuto il contrario e cioè il ragazzo che si gira a guardare le ragazze...* e comunque aveva su solo un paio di mutande.. poi che abbia sempre voglia (a prescindere da me) non lo so , ma gli è concesso !


Hi, hi hi, sei convinta di quello che dici?

Un uomo affascinante *sa *che le altre donne lo guardano. Ti devi preoccupare di più di questi.

Casanova sa come dare l'amore alla donna che ha davanti in quel momento, ma se le scopa tutte quando ci vanno sotto...


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Cioè che in realtà sono una brutta persona?


No, che ti adatti alla società.

Se questo è un bene dipende da te.


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> ...*che poi ovviamente anche il mio ragazzo può averlo fatto , ma magari non mi sono accorta!*


Ci si autoconvince delle falsità per giustificare i propri atti?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Conte *impara a leggere, grazie.
> *Si, parlo per esperienza vissuta...ora che lo sai, festeggi?
> Una notte col l'uomo affascinante le può portare tutto l'entusiasmo che vuole...ma a lei, non al fidanzato, che rimarrà nel suo tiepido e dolce mondo coccoloso in cui va a dormire alle 21.30. Ergo, sarà ancora più pesante da "sopportare" certe cose.


Tu dici?
Ma lei non è te...no?
Non festeggio...
Non sapevo che tu in gioventù avessi fatto le mattane eh?


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> I giudizi ci saranno sempre che tu fai male o che tu fai bene .....
> Il fatto che vuoi fare certe cose nn vuol dire che tu nn sia una brava ragazza ,ma solo che stai scoprendo che quello che per anni ti hanno fatto credere a te in questo momenento ti sta stretto....
> Fai quello che ti senti nn reprimere la tua personalita per paura di giudizi....
> Io penso che le persone che giudicano sono le persone che hanno paura di fare quello che vorrebbero fare ma nn hanno il coraggio di farlo....
> Non è uno provocazione e lo dico in tutta serenita in base a quello che ho provato io....


Sai che hai ragione... io sto come aprendomi ora, cercando di ripetermi che va tutto bene, che un desiderio , un movimento dell'anima, sono cose naturali ... sono cresciuta in un ambiente cattolico, con molta paura di peccare ... ora ho superato questa fase, e se l'ho potuta superare è anche grazie all'indipendenza che ho ora, economica, un ' indipendenza che mi fa capire che non posso chiudermi a priori perché mi è stato detto che "deva andare così" mentre "cosà è male" ... mi fa piacere di trovarti più o meno come me ... sto cercando proprio di vedermi come una persona quale mi sento, pulita, cioè io mi sento pulita ma nel pensare a questa cosa (appunto quella notte) mi sento che potrei essere sporca (per via di quello che mi è stato insegnato ) ... ma come può un essere umano vivere a priori avendo una scala di giusti e e sbagliati??? ho deciso che con delicatezza cercherò di scoprirmi, di come sono, non come mi hanno disegnata ....


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> ma dai! cosa dici?? chi hai conosciuto, il re della foresta?
> non credo che ci sia bisogno della nave scuola per trovare il sesso gratificante
> le colpe e i peccati li lascerei al medioevo, senza rimpianti


A dire il vero i ragazzi con cui sono stata vedevano il piacere dal lato maschile ... e a sentire tante amiche sembra che funzioni proprio così .... del tipo preliminari pochi e quando c'è l'erezione su e giù su e giù e se c'è altro (fatto verso la donna) non dura mai quanto dovrebbe .... ho conosciuto il re di una foresta incantata dove il piacere è anche quello femminile forse (e non a caso è uno scambista avrà capito che è sprecato per una donna sola !)


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> A dire il vero i ragazzi con cui sono stata vedevano il piacere dal lato maschile ... e a sentire tante amiche sembra che funzioni proprio così .... *del tipo preliminari pochi* e quando c'è l'erezione su e giù su e giù e se c'è altro (fatto verso la donna) non dura mai quanto dovrebbe .... ho conosciuto il re di una foresta incantata dove il piacere è anche quello femminile forse (e non a caso è uno scambista avrà capito che è sprecato per una donna sola !)


Ora lo dico io: ma quali *maschi *frequentate?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ora lo dico io: ma quali *maschi *frequentate?



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...Ok Andy!
Gli invorniti patacca...frequenta...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA...


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Stai mooooooooolto accorta !!!! La soluzione tranquilla devi poi accettarla in tutto e per tutto. Se è troppo riposante adesso, immagina cosa succederà una volta sposati !!!
> A meno che tu non metta in conto sin d'ora, cinicamente, che sarai una eterna traditrice.


Sì è riposante ma credo che abbia paura di perdermi quindi anche quando parla sta attento! per questo con il tempo spero che si abitui tanto a me da riuscire a essere naturale... ma poi non lo so, sto pensando pure se finge... o forse è stato educato così ... o forse il mio carattere gli si impone troppo ....... io penso sempre molto ma alla fine non lo so... per l'eterna traditrice intanto non ho ancora cominciato !!! posso dire che sotto sotto è furbo perché mi racconta alcune cose che fa ad esempio sul lavoro, da cui capisco che è uno stratega silenzioso ... : forse è quello che meno te l'aspetti e te ne fa cento dietro le spalle... insomma non lo so ... una volta dal lavoro si è portato una cosa di grande valore e mi ha detto "non mi diranno niente nessuno sospetta di me" .. non è che ha rubato ma è una cosa che lui doveva tenere in ufficio perché si fidavano di lui!!! boh


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...Ok Andy!
> Gli invorniti patacca...frequenta...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA...


Ma a me i preliminari piacciono un macello 
Anzi, togli quello e rimane poco


----------



## lunaiena (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> A dire il vero i ragazzi con cui sono stata vedevano il piacere dal lato maschile ... e a sentire tante amiche sembra che funzioni proprio così .... del tipo preliminari pochi e quando c'è l'erezione su e giù su e giù e se c'è altro (fatto verso la donna) non dura mai quanto dovrebbe .... ho conosciuto il re di una foresta incantata dove il piacere è anche quello femminile forse (e non a caso è uno scambista avrà capito che è sprecato per una donna sola !)



Ehm.....
si pero se ti apri cosi qui....
Aspetta che arrivi Daniele .......
Hahahahahahahahha


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ehm.....
> si pero se ti apri cosi qui....
> Aspetta che arrivi *Daniele *.......
> Hahahahahahahahha


Il baubau


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Buttarsi col paracadute è cosa da tutti. Perchè non mollarlo il tipo invece e fare quello che vuole? Non mi sembra così difficile eh.


Perché sulla bilancia la vita che ho mi soddisfa tranne in pochissime cose ! cioè comunque bisogna cercare di dosare, calcolare, basare, bilanciare ... la casa dove viviamo non l'ha pagata lui ma a metà abbiamo fatto io e la madre. Io, non i miei genitori o chi per essi. E' la mia vita non è un gioco o un castello di carte che soffiandoci si sgretola e poi con qualche mossa si ricompone ....


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

erab ha detto:


> mmmm.... qualcosa non mi torna.....
> 
> per voi "libertà di espressione" e per i vostri compagni "stato di polizia con test fisici obbligatori" ???
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io parto dal presupposto che l'uomo (maschio) nasce traditore senza sensi di colpa... il mio ragazzo come uomo non credo sia un ' eccezione ...di lui non mi tornano alcune cose, quindi sì qualche test...


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Io parto dal presupposto che l'uomo (maschio) nasce traditore senza sensi di colpa... il mio ragazzo come uomo non credo sia un ' eccezione ...di lui non mi tornano alcune cose, quindi sì qualche test...


Non partire con questi presupposti. Anche molti uomini pensano così delle donne, ma a me non piace vedere le cose in questo modo, anche se dopo varie delusioni stai sempre con gli occhi aperti, a costo di risultare ossessivo.


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Luna stiamo parlando di sesso, l'intesa o c'è o non c'è, inutile farsi menate inutili. Quindi la soluzione sarebbe un uomo come marito e un altro come amante. Si può dire, amore ti amo tanto ma non ti desidero più, quindi io resterei ma mi scoperei un altro (o altri). Come puoi fargli provare le stesse sensazioni? Condividendo l'esperienza? Può essere. Ma può essere che l'altro ti dica, sai cosa c'è allora? C'è che quella è la porta... Ma questa ragazza non ha un marito una famiglia, potrebbe viversi tutte le esperienze e le emozioni che vuole no? Perchè si deve accontentare di un uomo a metà?


Io non ho intenzione di non avere più rapporti con il mio ragazzo .... non ne cerco altri ... se l "uomo affascinante" non si fosse fatto sentire beh sarebbe tutta un'altra storia ...


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se ne andrà lui...non quello che c'è stato! E si aggiungerà al ricordo delle belle scopate che vi facevate un tempo....accentuando ancora di più l'insoddisfazione che provi a letto col tuo fidanzato.
> 
> Queste "notti" le possono vivere chi ha una situazione forte e comunque soddisfacente a casa, per quelle come te che sentono molte mancanze nel rapporto sono disastrose.
> Ma come speri che, dopo una notte di fuoco con quell'altro, col tuo fidanzato tu possa sentirti soddisfatta sessualmente? Non sarà mai all'altezza...


Beh io sono riuscita a dimenticarlo quando l'ho lasciato !!! diciamo che per me era una cosa sepolta!!! certo lui essendo quello mollato non mi ha dimenticata facilmente a quanto pare .... e quando se ne andrà voglio sentire tutte le sensazioni che mi vengono su !!! se mi mancherà, se in realtà invece io sono molto più attaccata al mio ragazzo di quanto non creda, ecc.... In che senso situazione forte ? ma la gente che cede non ha comunque delle mancanze nel rapporto? 
No non spero di essere soddisfatta dopo ... penso che si ritornerà come sempre...


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Il fidanzamento a parere mio serve per conoscere, per conoscere se stessi facendo esperienze, e quindi conoscere l'altro, e di contorno ci stanno la vita e quello che sono le nostre credenze, etiche morale e via dicendo.
> 
> Infatti ho scritto quello sopra evidenziato, per dire che, il fidanzamento serve anche per conoscersi sessualmente.
> Poi ho scritto che ritengo giusto che se si debbano fare altre esperienze, che almeno si parli con l'attuale fidanzato/a e dopo si faccia quello che si vuole.
> ...


Io al mio ragazzo non è che parlerò in futuro, gli parlo apertamente già da ora, gli ho già detto cosa non va ma per discutere con lui bisogna forzarlo. Non fisicamente, che ci sta pure, ma non si sa se ascolta e non si sa che pensa. Parlare con lui è dura ma ho visto che ha difficoltà a concentrarsi ... è un tipo che se deve leggere qualcosa preferisce guardare le immagini ... Quindi io sia che gli parli o non gli parli è la stessa identica cosa! sto smettendo di parlare pure io e di vivere il rapporto sullo stesso suo ritmo... cioè con molta dedizione, tanto affetto, paroline ecc, una piccola favola ... ma senza mettere di mezzo discorsi troppo difficili ... lui mi ha detto anche che devo dargli tempo per cambiare  ... io non posso dirgli nulla su tutta l'attenzione che mi dedica, su quello che fa ! vedremo, passerò quella notte e vedremo!!! io credo che il tutto derivi anche dalle nostre rispettive educazioni, i suoi genitori sono i cosiddetti genitori modelli, mai un litigio ... forse ha vissuto veramente una favola nella sua famiglia , una favola riposante e la vuole riproporre con me !!! io se solo vi dicessi che mia madre una volta ha bandito il coltello contro mio padre!!! ecco ........ una cosa che ho capito è che nella sua famiglia nessuno litiga mai ! parlano tutti a bassa voce, pacati, sorridenti, mai problemi ... vabbeh ma mi serve anche un po' per imparare che esiste anche una pacifica armonia ... infatti stare con lui mi ha resa più serena ... sessualmente è come nel suo carattere, chissà mi abituerò?


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusami io trovo questa qui...molto realista e pratica.
> Uno è il suo ragazzo con cui è abituata ad una certa minestra.
> 
> L'altro è la mattana piovuta dal cielo no?
> ...


Ma davvero ma che cosa spera con tutta questa distanza tra noi? io vorrei proprio capirlo ....................... ma proprio tanto!


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non ti ha detto che ha fatto e dove è andato?


Sì quando si prende le sue giornate di ferie me lo dice ma non ho modo di controllare, io sono al lavoro ..... comunque non è un santo ! fa le cose che fanno tutti i maschi normali , guardare bene in giro , fissare per bene la minigonna di turno , cancella i messaggi (adesso non più, o almeno non controllo più) , trova scuse un po' strane ...una volta mi ha detto sempre in un famoso giorno di ferie che aveva spento il tel perché stava sistemando dei fili in casa e che era scarico e non poteva metterlo a caricare ... ma io ripeto: da un uomo non mi aspetto fedeltà... e lui per quanto "dedito " a me, è sempre un uomo...


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

erab ha detto:


> forse ha problemi di cui non ti vuole parlare, forse ha veramente un' altra o forse sei tu che non glie lo  lo fai tirare...
> 
> qualunque sia il problema andrebbe affrontato e cercare sfogo in un' avventura con un' altro non mi sembra d'aiuto.
> 
> PS: è proprio vero, più sono gelosi e meno c'è da fidarsi!!!


Allora ... all'inizio ho scoperto che si sentiva con la ex , e la chiamava AMORE ... magari si vede con questa ! ma guarda che del problema si è parlato molto ... voglio andare nello specifico .... è uno che parte in quinta per la penetrazione (altro che non gli tira, solo quando si prende i suoi giorni di ferie non gli tira !!! e gliel'ho detto !!!) ma la masturbazione della lei non lo interessa molto ... una volta mi sono arrabbiata e gli ho detto che io ne ho bisogno .... vabbeh, metto su una bella musichetta e mi rilasso con l'intenzione di godermi un bel momento.... risultato? dopo cinque minuti RUSSA.


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma NuovaVi, tu sei una novella vergine delle rocce che, nel dubbio tra l'amor sacro e l'amor profano finisce per mettersi in posa come l'origine del mondo di coubertiana memoria!
> Sei una top model che dopo un futuro lieve intervento di chirurgia estetica, la rimozione del pene, potrà librarsi leggera come una cormorana dai piedi blu in tutte le miniere di azoto organico delle Ande!
> Del resto, le due orette di insoddisfazione che ti regala il pantofolaio prima di andare in letargo alle nove di sera, collocano il vostro rapporto carnale in orario sostitutivo della cena, col fatto poi che lui è uno stacanovista bonaccione e maggiordomesco, non c'è da meravigliarsi che sia sempre stanco.
> Visto che non sembri essere una freccia, hai bisogno di spomparlo perchè ti resti un mezzo passo indietro.
> ...


Chiedo scusa ma non ho capito nulla!


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sì quando si prende le sue giornate di ferie me lo dice ma non ho modo di controllare, io sono al lavoro ..... comunque non è un santo ! fa le cose che fanno tutti i maschi normali , guardare bene in giro , fissare per bene la minigonna di turno , cancella i messaggi (adesso non più, o almeno non controllo più) , trova scuse un po' strane ...una volta mi ha detto sempre in un famoso giorno di ferie che aveva spento il tel perché stava sistemando dei fili in casa e che era scarico e non poteva metterlo a caricare ... ma io ripeto: da un uomo non mi aspetto fedeltà... e lui per quanto "dedito " a me, è sempre un uomo...


Non farne un discorso sugli uomini.

Sai quante volte, quando vado in un pub/pizzeria/ristorante/locale a piacere (discoteca no, non mi piace) e seduti ad un tavolo stanno coppie in cui la ragazza mi fissa in maniera inequivocabile? E il ragazzo che pensa che lei è tutto lì per lui... mentre lei sta lì, come per vedere alle vetrine di un negozio.
Anche quando ci andavo con le mie ex.
A volte la cosa diventava così fastidiosa da imbarazzarmi. (ma ho la faccia di uno scambista io?)
Ma accade anche il contrario, eh.
Con un mio amico sposato andai in Tunisia per un convegno in un albergo immane, ad Hammamet. La mattina a colazione, quando ci sedevamo, voleva sempre il posto con la sala di fronte, perchè voleva sgamare le ragazze.
Una alla fine l'ha puntata, e quella c'è stata.
Lui le ha fatto credere chissà cosa. Una sera si è fatto accompaganare anche nella sua camera, con lei che voleva fare sesso, e lui l'ha lasciata sola come una sfigata. Lui mi disse che non l'0avrebbe mai fatto perchè teneva alla moglie, ma che si divertiva un mondo a vederle rimanere di merda.


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Hi, hi hi, sei convinta di quello che dici?
> 
> Un uomo affascinante *sa *che le altre donne lo guardano. Ti devi preoccupare di più di questi.
> 
> Casanova sa come dare l'amore alla donna che ha davanti in quel momento, ma se le scopa tutte quando ci vanno sotto...


E fa bene!!! ma preferisco sempre un uomo che quando sta con me non si gira ....


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, che ti adatti alla società.
> 
> Se questo è un bene dipende da te.


Comincia a non essere più un bene!!! basta guardare la poligamia, pure quella è una società!!! quindi è evidente che bisogna cercare quello che dentro di noi desideriamo veramente........ non quello che è imposto dalla società in cui siamo nati ..... le società e forme societarie sono infinite, forse la nostra è la più chiusa e bigotta che ci sia .... non lo so !!! ma ricordo che da piccola mi avevano insegnato che la masturbazione è molto male !!! ora io , un po' cresciuta , mi chiedo : ma che male faccio e a chi .... è troppo contraddittoria questa cosa !!! quindi piano piano cerco appunto di capire cosa voglio io e basta  ... senza spaccare i muri, muovendomi come una gattina !


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> E fa bene!!! ma preferisco sempre un uomo che quando sta con me non si gira ....


Davvero lo preferisci? Non sapendo cosa fa alle tue spalle?
O preferisci uno che ogni tanto si gira e che ti dice che gli occhi sono fatti per guardare, ma che alla fine sta al posto suo?


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ora lo dico io: ma quali *maschi *frequentate?


Non per dire ma ... perché non è vero ? viviamo un piacere maschilista .... finalizzato all'orgasmo del maschio...


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non partire con questi presupposti. Anche molti uomini pensano così delle donne, ma a me non piace vedere le cose in questo modo, anche se dopo varie delusioni stai sempre con gli occhi aperti, a costo di risultare ossessivo.


Non riesco a togliermi dalla testa sto fatto che l'uomo nasce traditore !!!


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Non riesco a togliermi dalla testa sto fatto che l'uomo nasce traditore !!!


E non andrai mai da nessuna parte.
E' strano che qui nessuno ti dica che non è vero , ma lo faccia solo quando si parla di donne traditrici...


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa ma non ho capito nulla!


A leggerti così, se il tuo convivente è anche peggio di te, deve proprio essere idrocefalo.
Ma questo ti fa onore!
Almeno converrai con me che Richard Scarry è un autore sublime.

Faccio un riassunto per venirti incontro.

Tu sei un po' troia dentro, ti piacerebbe essere tanto troia anche di fuori ma non ci riesci.
L'uomo affascinante ha colto la tua troiaggine e la voleva esaltare.
Tu sei un po' tonta e non hai capito che su di te governa il culo e non la testa.
Il tuo compagno è ebete perchè altrimenti non avrebbe preso una con l'ocio da cagna.
Tu puoi farlo becco quanto vuoi perchè tanto non se ne accorgerà mai.

Se non vuoi essere del tutto immorale, e salvare quel briciolo di coscienza che ti è stata inculcata, fai in modo che la soddisfazione dei tuoi bisogni porti vantaggio anche al tuo compagno ottuso: prostituisciti.

In bocca al lupo!

Ciao!


----------



## Eliade (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Beh io sono riuscita a dimenticarlo quando l'ho lasciato !!! diciamo che per me era una cosa sepolta!!! certo lui essendo quello mollato non mi ha dimenticata facilmente a quanto pare .... e quando se ne andrà voglio sentire tutte le sensazioni che mi vengono su !!! se mi mancherà, se in realtà invece io sono molto più attaccata al mio ragazzo di quanto non creda, ecc.... *In che senso situazione forte* ? *ma la gente che cede non ha comunque delle mancanze nel rapporto? *
> No non spero di essere soddisfatta dopo ... penso che si ritornerà come sempre...


Una situazione soddisfacente a casa, col tuo fidanzato.
*Ma questa dove l'hai sentita?Assolutamente no, ci sono anche quelli, ma sono situazioni diverse dalla tua.*


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non farne un discorso sugli uomini.
> 
> Sai quante volte, quando vado in un pub/pizzeria/ristorante/locale a piacere (discoteca no, non mi piace) e seduti ad un tavolo stanno coppie in cui la ragazza mi fissa in maniera inequivocabile? E il ragazzo che pensa che lei è tutto lì per lui... mentre lei sta lì, come per vedere alle vetrine di un negozio.
> Anche quando ci andavo con le mie ex.
> ...


Ma allora conferma la mia idea ... la mia idea nascente... cioè che è normale avere desideri, ormoni in movimento ... donne o uomini che sia ! forse è anche quello il bello della vita!!! non so se hai una faccia da scambista!!!!!  ma il tuo amico si diverte con poco :-D


----------



## Eliade (19 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A leggerti così, se il tuo convivente è anche peggio di te, deve proprio essere idrocefalo.
> Ma questo ti fa onore!
> Almeno converrai con me che Richard Scarry è un autore sublime.
> 
> ...


 Sono a metà tra lo stupita e l'affascinata, non avrei mai pensato a questa interpretazione del tuo post!


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ma allora conferma la mia idea ... la mia idea nascente... cioè che è normale avere desideri, ormoni in movimento ... donne o uomini che sia ! forse è anche quello il bello della vita!!! non so se hai una faccia da scambista!!!!!  *ma il tuo amico si diverte con poco* :-D


Beh, poco non direi, perchè a parlarne è una cosa, ma lasciare una donna già in mutandine che pregusta chissà cosa, e vedersela davanti trattare come una poco di buono è un'altra cosa.

Poi, se è questo il bello della vita, goditela e non farti seghe mentali: usa e sii usata


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il baubau


Cavoli esiste eh?
E fu il carceriere di babbo natale eh?

[video=youtube;qBb_htpg0Rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBb_htpg0Rw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cavoli esiste eh?
> E fu il carceriere di babbo natale eh?
> 
> [video=youtube;qBb_htpg0Rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBb_htpg0Rw&feature=related[/video]


La versione più inquietante la trovai in un albo di Dylan Dog (che prima collezionavo), ma ora non ricordo il titolo.
Era una cosa nera, che ad un certo punto chiuse le fauci sulla testa di un bambino. Con uno schiocco.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> E fa bene!!! ma preferisco sempre un uomo che quando sta con me non si gira ....


hai ragione io una volta non lo facevo...oddio non e'che mi giri..pero'la guardo per benino e mia moglie si incazza e mi punge...purtroppo l'ho fatto anche con l'altra,lei parlava,io rispondevo a tono..e mi incantavo dietro una mini..e se ne accorta..giusto dovremmo farlo quando siamo da soli,e'bruttissima abitudine..dura da perdere


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Davvero lo preferisci? Non sapendo cosa fa alle tue spalle?
> O preferisci uno che ogni tanto si gira e che ti dice che gli occhi sono fatti per guardare, ma che alla fine sta al posto suo?


Io preferisco quello che davanti a me fa vedere che non si gira ! e se fa qualcosa dietro e non lo so, per me è lo stesso ..... certo che trovo di una mancanza di rispetto incredibile quelli che si girano a guardare !!! ma che lo facciano quando sono da soli! o con amici, o in tv, o in internet, ma quando sono con me , la considero una mancanza di rispetto !


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Io preferisco quello che davanti a me fa vedere che non si gira ! e se fa qualcosa dietro e non lo so, per me è lo stesso ..... certo che trovo di una mancanza di rispetto incredibile quelli che si girano a guardare !!! *ma che lo facciano quando sono da soli!* o con amici, o in tv, o in internet, ma quando sono con me , la considero una *mancanza di rispetto* !


Parli del *tuo uomo* o di un amichetto qualsiasi?


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Non riesco a togliermi dalla testa sto fatto che l'uomo nasce traditore !!!




Nuova Vi, guarda che secondo quel tipo di cultura che tu avvalori perchè l'assecondi dove l uomo nasce traditore, la donna fa la gattina mite e si fa bellamente li cazzi suoi. due ave marie se ti masturbi , 3 se tradisci, e alla domanica tutti a messa, sorridendo e parlando a bassa voce perchè è educato.

quindi per favore...incomincia a ragionare con la tua testolina, e non con quella di padre giulio.che ne dici?


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> A leggerti così, se il tuo convivente è anche peggio di te, deve proprio essere idrocefalo.
> Ma questo ti fa onore!
> Almeno converrai con me che Richard Scarry è un autore sublime.
> 
> ...


Ahah molto simpatico ! che cosa intendi con troia? cioè per te cosa vuol dire? crepi il lupo


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ahah molto simpatico ! che cosa intendi con troia? cioè per te cosa vuol dire? crepi il lupo


Scusami, sono confuso.

Hai aperto la discussione col titolo "Eppure una brava ragazza..."

Cosa si intende per brava ragazza?


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> E fa bene!!! ma preferisco sempre un uomo che quando sta con me non si gira ....



ma non esiste che sto stronzo si giri! Nuova....sveglia! 

( scusate ma questo mi sta sulle balle )


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Una situazione soddisfacente a casa, col tuo fidanzato.
> *Ma questa dove l'hai sentita?Assolutamente no, ci sono anche quelli, ma sono situazioni diverse dalla tua.*


La vedo in maniera un po' diversa comunque certo che come ci sono persone come me e situazioni come la mia, ci devono essere anche gli opposti....


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hai ragione io una volta non lo facevo...oddio non e'che mi giri..pero'la guardo per benino e mia moglie si incazza e mi punge...purtroppo l'ho fatto anche con l'altra,lei parlava,io rispondevo a tono..e mi incantavo dietro una mini..e se ne accorta..giusto dovremmo farlo quando siamo da soli,e'bruttissima abitudine..dura da perdere


ah ecco, era pronto un cazzotto.


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma non esiste che sto stronzo si giri! Nuova....sveglia!
> 
> ( scusate ma questo mi sta sulle balle )


Ma è un fake?


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Io preferisco quello che davanti a me fa vedere che non si gira ! e se fa qualcosa dietro e non lo so, per me è lo stesso ..... certo che trovo di una mancanza di rispetto incredibile quelli che si girano a guardare !!! ma che lo facciano quando sono da soli! o con amici, o in tv, o in internet, ma quando sono con me , la considero una mancanza di rispetto !



sembri cosi rassegnata che è quasi doloroso leggerti.

e cazzo se lo è...ma Nuova, ti incazzi mai tu?


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma è un fake? View attachment 4357


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

io a uno che si gira lo manderei affa. subito! senza aspettare un nano sec.


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, poco non direi, perchè a parlarne è una cosa, ma lasciare una donna già in mutandine che pregusta chissà cosa, e vedersela davanti trattare come una poco di buono è un'altra cosa.
> 
> Poi, se è questo il bello della vita, goditela e non farti seghe mentali: usa e sii usata


Sì dicevo... un uomo sposato che si diverte a lasciare in mutande qualche ragazzina e poi dice che torna dalla moglie... comunque ognuno è libero di divertirsi come vuole ..... e comunque sì, è proprio questo il mio problema : le mie seghe mentali ... perché se non le avessi agirei senza "chiedere consulto" !


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io a uno che si gira lo manderei affa. subito! senza aspettare un nano sec.


Io ci manderei anche uno/a che non si gira ma butta sguardi casuali sempre nella stessa direzione... quando pensa che io non vedo.


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io ci manderei anche uno/a che non si gira ma butta sguardi casuali sempre nella stessa direzione... quando pensa che io non vedo.


uguale.


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hai ragione io una volta non lo facevo...oddio non e'che mi giri..pero'la guardo per benino e mia moglie si incazza e mi punge...purtroppo l'ho fatto anche con l'altra,lei parlava,io rispondevo a tono..e mi incantavo dietro una mini..e se ne accorta..giusto dovremmo farlo quando siamo da soli,e'bruttissima abitudine..dura da perdere


E già ... io credo che ci sia anche il tradimento "rispettoso", quello in cui si ha talmente rispetto da non farsi scoprire!!! perché secondo me le persone che lasciano le tracce sono quelle che in un certo senso vogliono fare del male all'altro !!!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ahah molto simpatico ! che cosa intendi con troia? cioè per te cosa vuol dire? crepi il lupo


Dicesi troia...
Donna dalla spiccata sensualità
a sto giro
rabarbaro
ti salvo il culetto


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> E già ... io credo che ci sia anche il tradimento "rispettoso", quello in cui si ha talmente rispetto da non farsi scoprire!!! perché secondo me le persone che lasciano le tracce sono quelle che in un certo senso vogliono fare del male all'altro !!!


fammi capi' sta storia del rispettoso..è interessante..


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> uguale.


A me addirittura la mia "santa" ex, si permise ad un tavolo di matrimonio di imbastire discorsi con un uomo sposato, mentre gli altri al tavolo (che si conoscevano, noi eravamo invitati esterni) hanno passato la serata muti al tavolo come asociali.

Solo loro due parlavano tra loro. Poi la moglie di questo si allontana, lui aveva in braccio il figlio e la mia "santità" le ha chiesto se poteva tenerlo in braccio così lui potesse mangiare!!!!

Ma la cornutona della moglie a che serviva? E la mia santa che fa, aiuta a mangiare il povero coglione?

Alla fine glielo rinfacciato e lei mi ha risposto: ma io sono una persona educata, almeno al tavolo c'era qualcuno che spiccicava parola....

Sì, solo tu e quello...

Peccato che lei mi diceva di odiare gli uomini, ma quell'atto di amore quella serata... nemmeno Gesù Cristo...

Vabbè, poi è andata su Facebook, e si è interessata anche a scoprire come si chiamasse... il poverino...


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Parli del *tuo uomo* o di un amichetto qualsiasi?


Parlo del mio uomo ... se è con me e si gira a guardare mini, scollature ecc...


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A me addirittura la mia "santa" ex, si permise ad un tavolo di matrimonio di imbastire discorsi con un uomo sposato, mentre gli altri al tavolo (che si conoscevano, noi eravamo invitati esterni) hanno passato la serata muti al tavolo come asociali.
> 
> Solo loro due parlavano tra loro. Poi la moglie di questo si allontana, lui aveva in braccio il figlio e la mia "santità" le ha chiesto se poteva tenerlo in braccio così lui potesse mangiare!!!!
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Parlo del mio uomo ... se è con me e si gira a guardare mini, scollature ecc...


Ah, vabbè, spero che la prossima volta le cose cambino se lo desideri anche tu. Che quando non ci sei guardi e tocchi mini, scollature, ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io a uno che si gira lo manderei affa. subito! senza aspettare un nano sec.


Ma pensa a me...
Goccia di memoria contiana...

La aspettavo al binario di un treno...
Ma ecco apparvemi una bambolina 
Che non ti dico...truccatissima, tacchi a spillo,
E io dissi a me...
Ma porc...porc...porc...

Quando l'occasione è ghiotta
Mai che ne possa aprofittare...

Lei arriva e tutto entusiasta le dico
Dai muoviti ho trovato una paggetta
Ma una paggetta...
Dai ti plegooooooooooooo...

E lei a me
Buono buono conte
Vediamo cosa hai trovato oggi...

E la vediamo assieme...
E lei mi dice...
ma conte ma che bella bambolina
è incantevole...
vuoi che te la incarti per te?

E io mi dicevo...
Ah cosa non è una donna intelligente
Cosa non è una donna complice con me...

Ah la paggetta!
Ma che brava ragazza!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Nuova Vi, guarda che secondo quel tipo di cultura che tu avvalori perchè l'assecondi dove l uomo nasce traditore, la donna fa la gattina mite e si fa bellamente li cazzi suoi. due ave marie se ti masturbi , 3 se tradisci, e alla domanica tutti a messa, sorridendo e parlando a bassa voce perchè è educato.
> 
> quindi per favore...incomincia a ragionare con la tua testolina, e non con quella di padre giulio.che ne dici?



:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Nuova Vi, guarda che secondo quel tipo di cultura che tu avvalori perchè l'assecondi dove l uomo nasce traditore, la donna fa la gattina mite e si fa bellamente li cazzi suoi. due ave marie se ti masturbi , 3 se tradisci, e alla domanica tutti a messa, sorridendo e parlando a bassa voce perchè è educato.
> 
> quindi per favore...incomincia a ragionare con la tua testolina, e non con quella di padre giulio.che ne dici?


Sì mi spiego ... dalla mia esperienza ho notato che il pene è un organo molto recettivo e che al di là di ogni possibile sforzo, ha una sua vita propria ! il pene (non per forza l'uomo) attratto da qualcosa alla fine deve provare sollievo, che gli uomini , come dire, meno attraenti, o più timidi , si procurano da soli , mentre quelli più audaci e piacenti si fanno proprio avanti con l'oggetto del desiderio ... Quando un uomo è fedele, magari è perché non è andato a letto con qualcuna , ma chissà sopra quante fantasie ha " dato sollievo" all'organo in questione...


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma pensa a me...
> Goccia di memoria contiana...
> 
> La aspettavo al binario di un treno...
> ...



la bambolina truccatissima e tacchi a spillo mi avrebbe fatto venire il diabete.:carneval:
l'eleganza è altro...


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Sì mi spiego ... dalla mia esperienza ho notato che il pene è un organo molto recettivo e che al di là di ogni possibile sforzo, ha una sua vita propria ! il pene (non per forza l'uomo) attratto da qualcosa alla fine deve provare sollievo, che gli uomini , come dire, meno attraenti, o più timidi , si procurano da soli , mentre quelli più audaci e piacenti si fanno proprio avanti con l'oggetto del desiderio ... Quando un uomo è fedele, magari è perché non è andato a letto con qualcuna , ma chissà sopra quante fantasie ha " dato sollievo" all'organo in questione...




Beh, Chiara, a lei non dici di farsi vedere?


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami, sono confuso.
> 
> Hai aperto la discussione col titolo "Eppure una brava ragazza..."
> 
> Cosa si intende per brava ragazza?


...c'era un po' di ironia su una società che deve classificare tutto e tutti, e dove qualsiasi voglia, desiderio, battito !!! basta a classificare un essere umano in quanto cattivo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

Ok, lascio questo 3d

tra andy e nuovavi il pacchetto di stronzate si è fatto talmente alto che non ce la fo più

aspettonsi almeno tre rubini tre per questo post


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Sì mi spiego ... dalla mia esperienza ho notato che il pene è un organo molto recettivo e che al di là di ogni possibile sforzo, ha una sua vita propria ! il pene (non per forza l'uomo) attratto da qualcosa alla fine deve provare sollievo, che gli uomini , come dire, meno attraenti, o più timidi , si procurano da soli , mentre quelli più audaci e piacenti si fanno proprio avanti con l'oggetto del desiderio ... Quando un uomo è fedele, magari è perché non è andato a letto con qualcuna , ma chissà sopra quante fantasie ha " dato sollievo" all'organo in questione...


Invece la pelosetta non è recettiva?
E pensa a me per la strada...
Ohi certi fondoschiena...varda...non so come dirtelo...
Ma parlano con me...mi parlano...
E dicono ehi Pincy..ti piacerebbe a venirmi a trovare eh?
EH?

Ma lassa perdere le fantasie e le visioni...
Vuoi mettere che piacere dà avere pulsioni e visioni e poterle condividere con la tua compagna?

Ma vero eh?
Vedi certe cose e ti viene uno sciopone dentro...

ma fidati...
Dopo 30 secondi è già nel dimenticatoio...

E' chi hai nel cuore che ti sorride...
Che non esce mai! E lo vedi sempre...


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> ...c'era un po' di ironia su una società che deve classificare tutto e tutti, e dove qualsiasi voglia, desiderio, battito !!! basta a classificare un essere umano in quanto cattivo...


E un uomo in quanto uomo, no?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> ...c'era un po' di ironia su una società che deve classificare tutto e tutti, e dove qualsiasi voglia, desiderio, battito !!! basta a classificare un essere umano in quanto cattivo...


Sticazzi con sto hegelismo!
Quella testa di legno di Hegel ci ha fottuti tutti quanti!


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, lascio questo 3d
> 
> tra andy e nuovavi il pacchetto di stronzate si è fatto talmente alto che non ce la fo più
> 
> aspettonsi almeno tre rubini tre per questo post


Orsù, messere, e quali sarabbero le mie stronzate? Se posso sentir allodole uscir dal fresco prato?


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma non esiste che sto stronzo si giri! Nuova....sveglia!
> 
> ( scusate ma questo mi sta sulle balle )


Casco dalle nuvole: i vostri uomini non si girano? neanche involontariamente? neanche un occhio che scappa?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, lascio questo 3d
> 
> tra andy e nuovavi il pacchetto di stronzate si è fatto talmente alto che non ce la fo più
> 
> aspettonsi almeno tre rubini tre per questo post


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
La vita è fatta così eh?
Contessa che diamine
Un po' di spirito...
Crisi mistica?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Sì mi spiego ... dalla mia esperienza ho notato che il pene è un organo molto recettivo e che al di là di ogni possibile sforzo, ha una sua vita propria ! il pene (non per forza l'uomo) attratto da qualcosa alla fine deve provare sollievo, che gli uomini , come dire, meno attraenti, o più timidi , si procurano da soli , mentre quelli più audaci e piacenti si fanno proprio avanti con l'oggetto del desiderio ... Quando un uomo è fedele, magari è perché non è andato a letto con qualcuna , ma chissà sopra quante fantasie ha " dato sollievo" all'organo in questione...


:bandiera:


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> sembri cosi rassegnata che è quasi doloroso leggerti.
> 
> e cazzo se lo è...ma Nuova, ti incazzi mai tu?


No non sono rassegnata, penso solo che quello che non so neanche m'interessa. Se sono tradita ma non ne so nulla, per me è come se non ci fosse nulla!!! esiste solo quello che la mia mente coglie .... il resto è come se non ci fosse ... in sintesi : quando io ci sono mi dà fastidio che l'uomo si giri a guardare altre, se io non ci sono non dico che può fare quello che vuole .. ma: che tanto qualsiasi cosa faccia, non ha effetto su di me in quanto non lo so ! mi arrabbio sempre di meno: mi devo preoccupare ???


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Andy ha detto:


> View attachment 4358
> 
> Beh, Chiara, a lei non dici di farsi vedere?


datemi un laccio emostatico


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> No non sono rassegnata, penso solo che quello che non so neanche m'interessa. Se sono tradita ma non ne so nulla, per me è come se non ci fosse nulla!!! esiste solo quello che la mia mente coglie .... il resto è come se non ci fosse ... in sintesi : quando io ci sono mi dà fastidio che l'uomo si giri a guardare altre, se io non ci sono non dico che può fare quello che vuole .. ma: che tanto qualsiasi cosa faccia, non ha effetto su di me in quanto non lo so ! mi arrabbio sempre di meno: mi devo preoccupare ???




a me sembra che tu faccia parte dell arredamento di casa...boh...


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Casco dalle nuvole: i vostri uomini non si girano? neanche involontariamente? neanche un occhio che scappa?


No, a me è capitato. Perchè dove vai vai, trovi sempre donna affascinanti e se qualcuna di loro ti butta lo sguardo addosso, a volte diventa magnetico girarti, anche di sfuggita, per osservarla.

Ricordo 3 anni fa d'estate, andai a Maratea con 2 amici, e una sera in un locale c'era una ragazza che mi aveva puntato in maniera così insistente che contraccambiai alla grande. Stava, penso con il marito o compagno.

Ma ero con i miei amici, e per me alla fine era solo un gioco, anche se affascinante.

PS: ricordo la mia ultima ex, che mi parlava di queste cose, e che lei non faceva cose del genere. Invece io la beccavo spesso che si girava verso altri uomini. Non mi piaceva la cosa, ma che dovevo fare? Lo facevo anche io, ma la differenza è che io non andavo oltre.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :bandiera:


[video=youtube;aY1jiPdf_VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY1jiPdf_VY[/video]


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dicesi troia...
> Donna dalla spiccata sensualità
> a sto giro
> rabarbaro
> ti salvo il culetto


A questa sensualità si dà accezione positiva o negativa ? insomma una come me da come ho raccontato dove sbaglia sessualmente parlando?


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Casco dalle nuvole: i vostri uomini non si girano? neanche involontariamente? neanche un occhio che scappa?


no vabbè...ma sei seria ?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> A questa sensualità si dà accezione positiva o negativa ? insomma una come me da come ho raccontato dove sbaglia sessualmente parlando?


Allora se hai dei bei orgasmi fai giusto...
Se perdi gli orgasmi...sbagli no?


----------



## free (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Casco dalle nuvole: i vostri uomini non si girano? neanche involontariamente? neanche un occhio che scappa?


oddio Nuovavi, ma ti preoccupi di cose assurde, che ti serve generalizzare? chi si gira oppure no, chi è brutto e si masturba e basta, chi è affascinante e corre dietro al suo pene imbizzarrito...perchè non ti concentri sulla TUA vita, sul TUO rapporto, su quello che desideri TU?

non ti perdere dietro a queste sciocchezze, generalizzare non serve a nulla, non cercare di infilare a forza il tuo uomo in una categoria, è anche poco rispettoso da parte tua, oltre che disutile, non ti pare?


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> fammi capi' sta storia del rispettoso..è interessante..


Sono dell'idea che il traditore rispettoso è quello che non si fa scoprire ... invece ci sono quelli che non cancellano nulla dal pc, dal cellulare, qualcuno addirittura si tiene le lettere ... ecco lì credo che inconsciamente pur sapendo che potrebbe essere scoperto, non gli frega più di tanto ... forse c'è un po' di sadismo verso il partner!.. ma è una mia personalissima idea!


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ahah molto simpatico ! che cosa intendi con troia? cioè per te cosa vuol dire? crepi il lupo


Tu sei un esempio di quento possa essere più gradevole ed istruttivo dialogare con un peluche come te che con certi esseri umani di incontrovertibile origine organica.

Il termine 'troia' mi è caro per una graziosa serie di motivi.
Innanzitutto ella è la femmina del verro, il maiale da monta, colui che gira per il porcile colle setole dritte, la schiuma alla bocca e i testicoli che gli sfregano quasi per terra.
Lui è sempre pronto alla copula e lei gli si concede anche mentre sta slappando il brodetto nel truogolo.
In secondo luogo è la personificazione della 'carne di lonza', ovvero della fregola sconclusionata e perpetua, senza remore e senza sosta.
Una prosciuttona da massaggiare colle mani piene di sugna per farle penetrare il sale fin nell'intimo.
In terzo luogo è sgraziata, l'opposto del porcellino pacioso, e sgradevole a vedersi colle sue zanne cinghialesce, l'odore nauseante e le innumerevoli mammelle sfibrate e gocciolanti.
Un'estetica rappresentazione che ben collima con l'interiore profanazione che certe femmine si fanno infilare in ogni orifizio.
Infine è un termine così eufonico, una sorta di grattuggia da noce moscata che perplime il palato in uno sferragliamento glorioso e viene coronata da un trio vocalico che è un canto di cherubini sopranisti eiettati da un mig 17.

Insomma, molto più di un complimento e molto meno di una contumelia.

Grazie al tuo creatore per avermi fornito questa maieutica occasione di chiarimento!

Ciao!


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ah, vabbè, spero che la prossima volta le cose cambino se lo desideri anche tu. Che quando non ci sei guardi e tocchi mini, scollature, ecc...


Se non lo vengo a sapere non mi tocca minimamente !!! per me è come se non ci fosse . Ma quando sta con me, per me è insopportabile ...


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Se non lo vengo a sapere non mi tocca minimamente !!! per me è come se non ci fosse . Ma quando sta con me, per me è insopportabile ...


De gustibus


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece la pelosetta non è recettiva?
> E pensa a me per la strada...
> Ohi certi fondoschiena...varda...non so come dirtelo...
> Ma parlano con me...mi parlano...
> ...


Un bellissimo messaggio ! ah, se tutti gli uomini la pensassero così!


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Originariamente Scritto da NuovaVi  
...c'era un po' di ironia su una società che deve classificare tutto e tutti, e dove qualsiasi voglia, desiderio, battito !!! basta a classificare un essere umano in quanto cattivo...



Andy ha detto:


> E un uomo in quanto uomo, no?


Puoi spiegarti meglio?


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da NuovaVi
> ...c'era un po' di ironia su una società che deve classificare tutto e tutti, e dove qualsiasi voglia, desiderio, battito !!! basta a classificare un essere umano in quanto cattivo...
> 
> 
> ...


Beh, sembra che tu odi gli uomini.


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> a me sembra che tu faccia parte dell arredamento di casa...boh...


Ma perché , ma se non so neanche che mi tradisce cosa devo fare inventarmi una sofferenza? mentre quello che fa quando io ci sono lo vedo ... che poi non so quanto sarà difficile non girare quella testa ! a me dà fastidio ma non per la ragazza o le tette che guarda, ma perché dimostra che non gliene frega niente di farlo davanti a me!!!


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, a me è capitato. Perchè dove vai vai, trovi sempre donna affascinanti e se qualcuna di loro ti butta lo sguardo addosso, a volte diventa magnetico girarti, anche di sfuggita, per osservarla.
> 
> Ricordo 3 anni fa d'estate, andai a Maratea con 2 amici, e una sera in un locale c'era una ragazza che mi aveva puntato in maniera così insistente che contraccambiai alla grande. Stava, penso con il marito o compagno.
> 
> ...


Ma in sintesi ... non è una mancanza di rispetto?


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dicesi troia...
> Donna dalla spiccata sensualità
> a sto giro
> rabarbaro
> ti salvo il culetto


Buon Conte, tu ignori quanto certi epiteti rivolti anche ad ignare donzelle, si rivelano predizioni azzeccatissime e non prive di dimostrazione pratica plurima e profondamente prosciugante, in primis nei confronti dell'epitetatore.

Se sei abbastanza convincente, ti dimostrano di esserlo davvero, e senza risparmiarsi!

E il culetto, senz'altro salvo, al più è vittima di languidi vezzi muliebri...


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora se hai dei bei orgasmi fai giusto...
> Se perdi gli orgasmi...sbagli no?


Pollice su !


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> oddio Nuovavi, ma ti preoccupi di cose assurde, che ti serve generalizzare? chi si gira oppure no, chi è brutto e si masturba e basta, chi è affascinante e corre dietro al suo pene imbizzarrito...perchè non ti concentri sulla TUA vita, sul TUO rapporto, su quello che desideri TU?
> 
> non ti perdere dietro a queste sciocchezze, generalizzare non serve a nulla, non cercare di infilare a forza il tuo uomo in una categoria, è anche poco rispettoso da parte tua, oltre che disutile, non ti pare?


Forse sbaglio a generalizzare o a fare questi pensieri, ma la mia mente analizza la realtà che vede e cerca di andare avanti nel migliore dei modi ... anni fa, quando stavo con il mio primo ragazzo, il fatto che guardasse dei porno mi feriva perché mi sentivo "insufficiente" ... poi ho catalogato questa realtà, anzi l'ho fatta mia ! l'ho catalogata come normale in un uomo e che quindi non mi deve ferire, e l'ho fatta mia perché mi sono auto-imposta che quello che un uomo può fare (a me) posso farlo anche io ... Quindi se penso certe cose è perché in passato mi hanno ferita .... e le ho generalizzate per sopravvivere...

E' vero che devo concentrarmi su di me ... ma sono molto confusa. In sintesi io desidero quello che ho, cioè casa , ragazzo , lavoro, tanto affetto, ma desidero pure passare quella notte con l'uomo affascinante (ma anche per vedere se casomai non è più così piacente !)


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ma in sintesi ... non è una mancanza di rispetto?


Ci sono dei limiti, oltre cui lo diventa davvero.
E' impossibile ad una persona impedire un gioco di sguardi, soprattutto quando è sola.

Allora ero single, e non dovevo nulla a nessuna donna, sebbene già frequentavo la ragazza che poi sarebbe diventata la mia "santa".
Ma se stavo con lei, più di uno sguardo di sfuggita non lo do, ma perchè non mi interessa, e tanto non porta a nulla di buono, se io tengo alla mia relazione ufficiale.


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu sei un esempio di quento possa essere più gradevole ed istruttivo dialogare con un peluche come te che con certi esseri umani di incontrovertibile origine organica.
> 
> Il termine 'troia' mi è caro per una graziosa serie di motivi.
> Innanzitutto ella è la femmina del verro, il maiale da monta, colui che gira per il porcile colle setole dritte, la schiuma alla bocca e i testicoli che gli sfregano quasi per terra.
> ...


Ti esprimi in modo particolare ma dici cose interessantissime .. allora secondo te , la femmina del verro , la carne da lonza , la prosciuttona, la sgraziata che io sono , sbaglia a passare quella notte con l'altro?


----------



## tesla (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> considerate che non sono sposata e che oggettivamente posso fare tutte le scelte che voglio...


certo non sei sposata, quindi fare una cattiveria, una stronzata al tuo compagno è legittimo? mentire, prenderlo per il culo, farti la scopata della vita alle sue spalle è lecito?
prendi baracca e burattini, le tue belle valigie, la tua maschera da brava ragazza (per inciso, la brava ragazza a bocce ferme senza tentazioni, sono capaci tutte a farla) rifatti indietro i tuoi 10.ooo km e poi fatti la scopata della vita, quanto sei lontana anni luce dalla persona che hai accanto e che *ha un cuore*. 
ti stacchi le orecchie *da coniglio *e fai tutto quello che ti passa per la testa.
in quel momento puoi fare tutte le scelte che vuoi.
in quel momento puoi anche accoppiarti con una carovana tuareg al completo, solo in quel momento però, *se hai una dignità*.


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, sembra che tu odi gli uomini.


Sì ho un po' di rabbia repressa con il pene ... ma se la natura lo ha fatto così ci sarà un motivo


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Forse sbaglio a generalizzare o a fare questi pensieri, ma la mia mente analizza la realtà che vede e cerca di andare avanti nel migliore dei modi ... anni fa, quando stavo con il mio primo ragazzo, il fatto che guardasse dei porno mi feriva perché mi sentivo "insufficiente" ... poi ho catalogato questa realtà, anzi l'ho fatta mia ! l'ho catalogata come normale in un uomo e che quindi non mi deve ferire, e l'ho fatta mia perché mi sono auto-imposta che quello che un uomo può fare (a me) posso farlo anche io ... Quindi se penso certe cose è perché in passato mi hanno ferita .... e le ho generalizzate per sopravvivere...
> 
> E' vero che devo concentrarmi su di me ... ma sono molto confusa. In sintesi io desidero quello che ho, cioè casa , ragazzo , lavoro, tanto affetto, ma desidero pure passare quella notte con l'uomo affascinante (ma anche per vedere se casomai non è più così piacente !)




ma se tradire, per un uomo,  senza farsi accorgere è secondo te segno di rispetto, perchè per una donna dovrebbe essere diverso?

micio


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ci sono dei limiti, oltre cui lo diventa davvero.
> E' impossibile ad una persona impedire un gioco di sguardi, soprattutto quando è sola.
> 
> Allora ero single, e non dovevo nulla a nessuna donna, sebbene già frequentavo la ragazza che poi sarebbe diventata la mia "santa".
> Ma se stavo con lei, più di uno sguardo di sfuggita non lo do, ma perchè non mi interessa, e tanto non porta a nulla di buono, se io tengo alla mia relazione ufficiale.


E del tradimento cosa pensi?


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Sì ho un po' di rabbia repressa con il pene ... ma se la natura lo ha fatto così ci sarà un motivo





Però ti piace...


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> E del tradimento cosa pensi?


Ti parla da Cape Canaveral un pluricornuto...


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> certo non sei sposata, quindi fare una cattiveria, una stronzata al tuo compagno è legittimo? mentire, prenderlo per il culo, farti la scopata della vita alle sue spalle è lecito?
> prendi baracca e burattini, le tue belle valigie, la tua maschera da brava ragazza (per inciso, la brava ragazza a bocce ferme senza tentazioni, sono capaci tutte a farla) rifatti indietro i tuoi 10.ooo km e poi fatti la scopata della vita, quanto sei lontana anni luce dalla persona che hai accanto e che *ha un cuore*.
> ti stacchi le orecchie *da coniglio *e fai tutto quello che ti passa per la testa.
> in quel momento puoi fare tutte le scelte che vuoi.
> in quel momento puoi anche accoppiarti con una carovana tuareg al completo, solo in quel momento però, *se hai una dignità*.


Sì naturalmente quando dicevo posso fare tutte le scelte che voglio mi riferivo anche a questo ... operare delle scelte ... riferito casomai a quelle storie dove i figli fanno da collante, ecc... Grazie per il tuo commento


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma se tradire, per un uomo,  senza farsi accorgere è secondo te segno di rispetto, perchè per una donna dovrebbe essere diverso?
> 
> micio


Infatti anche una donna che tradisce senza farsi beccare dimostra rispetto .. semmai dovessi farlo comunque prenderei tutti gli accorgimenti perché la persona non soffra .. perché la sofferenza viene dal sapere .. tutelo molto il diritto alla felicità, non ho il diritto di far soffrire ... lì si ferma la mia libertà...


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ti esprimi in modo particolare ma dici cose interessantissime .. allora secondo te , la femmina del verro , la carne da lonza , la prosciuttona, la sgraziata che io sono , sbaglia a passare quella notte con l'altro?


Nell'attuale situazione economica, no.
Se ti fai pagare.

Fai girare l'economia!
E fatti dichiarare sul 740 dal tuo lenone!


----------



## free (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Forse sbaglio a generalizzare o a fare questi pensieri, ma la mia mente analizza la realtà che vede e cerca di andare avanti nel migliore dei modi ... anni fa, quando stavo con il mio primo ragazzo, il fatto che guardasse dei porno mi feriva perché mi sentivo "insufficiente" ... poi ho catalogato questa realtà, anzi l'ho fatta mia ! l'ho catalogata come normale in un uomo e che quindi non mi deve ferire, e l'ho fatta mia perché mi sono auto-imposta che quello che un uomo può fare (a me) posso farlo anche io ... Quindi se penso certe cose è perché in passato mi hanno ferita .... e le ho generalizzate per sopravvivere...
> 
> E' vero che devo concentrarmi su di me ... ma sono molto confusa. In sintesi io desidero quello che ho, cioè casa , ragazzo , lavoro, tanto affetto, ma desidero pure passare quella notte con l'uomo affascinante (*ma anche per vedere se casomai non è più così piacente *!)




ecco, questa non mi sembra una bella idea! un conto è il desiderio di passare una notte di fuoco, un conto è la "curiosità" di scoprire se il tipo è ancora all'altezza
sembra che tu, in cuor tuo, voglia sminuirlo, quasi a cancellarne il ricordo positivo
intendo dire: se veramente sei attratta dal tipo e dalla notte che può offrirti, non dovresti aspattarti che forse non sarà così, altrimenti non ti tenterebbe affatto!
se il tipo non è altro che un fantasma che ti porti dietro, scaccialo e ricordati che i fantasmi non esistono


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> View attachment 4359
> 
> Però ti piace...


Beh preferisco un pene a una vagina lol


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ti parla da Cape Canaveral un pluricornuto...


C'è la laurea ?  ecco perché si sono fatte beccare da te ?!


----------



## tesla (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Sì naturalmente quando dicevo posso fare tutte le scelte che voglio mi riferivo anche a questo ... operare delle scelte ... riferito casomai a quelle storie dove i figli fanno da collante, ecc... Grazie per il tuo commento


?



NuovaVi ha detto:


> Infatti anche una donna che tradisce senza farsi beccare dimostra rispetto .. semmai dovessi farlo comunque prenderei tutti gli accorgimenti perché la persona non soffra .. perché la sofferenza viene dal sapere .. tutelo molto il diritto alla felicità, non ho il diritto di far soffrire ... lì si ferma la mia libertà...


 francamentemi fai  ribrezzo


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Nell'attuale situazione economica, no.
> Se ti fai pagare.
> 
> Fai girare l'economia!
> E fatti dichiarare sul 740 dal tuo lenone!


Ahah! tutto è possibile, considera che quando stavamo insieme come regalo mi ha fatto una ... macchina ! grazie per i tuoi interventi


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> ecco, questa non mi sembra una bella idea! un conto è il desiderio di passare una notte di fuoco, un conto è la "curiosità" di scoprire se il tipo è ancora all'altezza
> sembra che tu, in cuor tuo, voglia sminuirlo, quasi a cancellarne il ricordo positivo
> intendo dire: se veramente sei attratta dal tipo e dalla notte che può offrirti, non dovresti aspattarti che forse non sarà così, altrimenti non ti tenterebbe affatto!
> se il tipo non è altro che un fantasma che ti porti dietro, scaccialo e ricordati che i fantasmi non esistono


Allora ... io lo desidero ... e desidero passare quella notte con lui ok ... ma la mia speranza è che sia deludente al massimo ! desiderò se scacciarlo ma dopo quella notte.


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> francamentemi fai  ribrezzo


Ma Tesla, vedi che esistono?


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> francamentemi fai  ribrezzo


Ok, grazie per il tuo commento


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ahah! tutto è possibile, considera che quando stavamo insieme come regalo mi ha fatto una ... macchina ! grazie per i tuoi interventi


Ohibò!
Sono io a doverti ringraziare!
Era dai tempi in cui passavo ore al terminale con un'intelligenza artificiale scritta in COBOL che cercava di psicanalizzarmi che non mi trastullavo tanto!

Sed: sutor, ne supra crepidam! 
Perciò non mi spingo oltre...

Per essere un abitante della foresta che si pietrificherebbe se colpita dai raggi del sole, sei davvero gradevole!


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io a uno che si gira lo manderei affa. subito! senza aspettare un nano sec.


E cosa pensi del tradimento?


----------



## free (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Allora ... io lo desidero ... e desidero passare quella notte con lui ok ... ma la mia speranza è che sia deludente al massimo ! desiderò se scacciarlo ma dopo quella notte.




eh, ma allora hai già deciso!


----------



## NuovaVi (19 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> eh, ma allora hai già deciso!


Dentro di me sì ma certo sarei stata felice di leggere qualche testimonianza, solo che non riesco a capire chi tra mi risponde è traditore e chi tradito .... magari una persona più grande di me che ci è passata !


----------



## tesla (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma Tesla, vedi che esistono?


si, hai ragione 
ma mica tutte come dici tu 



NuovaVi ha detto:


> Dentro di me sì ma certo sarei stata felice di leggere qualche testimonianza, solo che non riesco a capire chi tra mi risponde è traditore e chi tradito .... magari una persona più grande di me che ci è passata !


non è difficile eh, prova un po' a immaginare cosa proveresti TU da tradita, ferita, umiliata, delusa, presa per il culo...come ti sentiresti.... e poi immagina cosa risponderesti ad una discussione in cui arriva la principessina dalla patatina incandescente, che si trastulla col desiderio di tradire


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Perché sulla bilancia la vita che ho mi soddisfa tranne in pochissime cose ! cioè comunque bisogna cercare di dosare, calcolare, basare, bilanciare ... la casa dove viviamo non l'ha pagata lui ma a metà abbiamo fatto io e la madre. Io, non i miei genitori o chi per essi. E' la mia vita non è un gioco o un castello di carte che soffiandoci si sgretola e poi con qualche mossa si ricompone ....


E certo, soprattutto calcolare. Che tristezza.


----------



## Micia (19 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Dentro di me sì ma certo sarei stata felice di leggere qualche testimonianza, solo che non riesco a capire chi tra mi risponde è traditore e chi tradito .... magari una persona più grande di me che ci è passata !




io non ho ancora capito quale sia il problema per te.

1, ti soddisfa la tua vita.
2. se lui ti tradisse con discrezione lo considereresti una forma di rispetto.
3 hai deciso che incontrerai il bel affascinoso
4. con tuo marito che si gira a guardare per strada le altre, e si addormenta dopo averti "onorato " va tutto bene.
5. biasimi la famiglia di lui che è tutta educata, sorridente, senza mai uno scontro o un diverbio ma mi pare che di aver capito che tu non sia sicuramente giovanna d arco.ti becchi tutto e ti piace pure.
6. puo' essere accaduto che lui ti abbia tradito ma non te ne frega un cazzo perchè al catechismo ti hanno insegnato che  " cosi fan tutti ".
7. il ruolo della "gattina " che "silenziosamente " passa ai fatti te lo sei affibbiato da sola ( ! ! ! )

Vitanova, io non ho davvero capito quale sia la domanda.


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io non ho ancora capito quale sia il problema per te.
> 
> 1, ti soddisfa la tua vita.
> 2. se lui ti tradisse con discrezione lo considereresti una forma di rispetto.
> ...


Rispondo io, perchè mi sono appena lavato i denti:

1)certo, la amo così
2)perchè, non è così, o mi sfugge qualcosa?
3)naturale, è pure ricco
4)naturale, basta che mi onori quando ho le voglie
5)brrr... ho i brividi di piacere
6)sì, e l'uomo tradisce per definizione, me lo disse anche papà
7)ho sbagliato a scrivere: sono la gattona io: MIIIAAAAOOOO!!!

Scherzo eh!  

Baci


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Cambierei il nome alla discussione:

*Eppur si muove...*


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Rispondo io, perchè mi sono appena lavato i denti:


Chissà che combini dopo che ti fai la doccia..


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Chissà che combini dopo che ti fai la doccia..


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Sei forte Lostris...


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (20 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. E' la prima volta che scrivo ... sono una ragazza giovane che convive da circa un anno e mezzo. Il mio ragazzo è un ragazzo a modo, educato, pacato, presente in casa, nelle coccole, ecc. Io sono una ragazza, cosiddetta brava, sensibile, tenera, educata ecc. Ma sono anche, come dire, sessuale, mentre il mio ragazzo è più posato ... anche mentalmente sono più "affilata", mentre lui è più semplice e riposante.
> Circa due anni fa ho avuto una breve storia con un uomo affascinante, bellissimo, di cui ero stracotta, ma che aveva una visione per me troppo aperta della coppia (mi parlava di scambismo, per intenderci, e comunque non voleva una famiglia). L'ho lasciato da un giorno all'altro. Non gli ho mai dato un motivo preciso del fatto del perché me ne andassi, ma dentro di me era perché mi stavo innamorando e sapevo che non avrei potuto sopportare questo suo modo di vivere la coppia e che mi avrebbe fatta soffrire.
> Quando ho iniziato la convivenza con il mio ragazzo attuale, mi sono trasferita di mille e mille chilometri, cambiando emisfero praticamente. Pensavo di aver dimenticato quell'uomo, si era già fatto risentire, ma ora che si è fatto di nuovo risentire dicendomi che vuole venirmi a trovare (ci separano circa diecimila km quindi andata e ritorno ventimilia) e se posso liberarmi un paio di giorni per lui (con una notte compresa naturalmente) è come se tutti i sentimenti che avevo dentro si stessero risvegliando. Io non ho più negato, gli ho semplicemente detto che sono un po' incasinata con le feste e che vedremo tra un paio di mesi... la cosa strana è che sono una persona che si ritiene contro il tradimento, ma di colpo! non sento più questa cosa come "un peccato", penso solo che sarà una notte ... e chi vivrà vedrà! anche se cerco in tutti i modi di convincermi che è male, è come se proprio non ci fosse nulla di sbagliato. Vince la voce che dice lo desidero, lo voglio. Se qualcuno ha un'esperienza simile o può consigliarmi .... considerate che non sono sposata e che oggettivamente posso fare tutte le scelte che voglio...


Cara nuovavi
dai fatti potrebbe sembrare che tu non sia una ragazza così brava, ma leggendo meglio il tuo messaggio
si sente una sorta di purezza, un filo logico inattaccabile, sei convincente e indipendente e non sei responsabile di quel che succederà ma è più una sorta di evento inarrestabile.

non me la sento di darti il solito consiglio di lasciare il tuo ragazzo prima, perchè poi.. ti troveresti da sola, e una donna sola mi fa sempre tristezza, la donna ha sempre bisogno di due braccia forti che la stringano con calore.

inoltre si sente che c'è una bella storia con il tuo ragazzo e non mi pare il caso di rovinare tutto magari raccontandogli di quello che succederà. è una notte, e poi l'amante tornerà al suo paese e tutt'al più lo sentirai su internet ogni tanto.

calcolando quanta distanza ti separa dall'amante poi non è il caso di farsi scappare l'occasione, chissà quando mai potrebbe tornare ma soprattutto..viene per te!!! un uomo che si fa così tanti km per te è così tenero. potrebbe avere altre donne ma vuole te, e poi..andiamo.. un po' di svago non ha mai fatto male a nessuno.

infine, l'amante potrebbe essere anche cambiato, magati le sue idee liberali erano dettate da chissà quali strampalati influssi che ora non ci sono più. potrebbe essere differente ora, ma lo potrai sapere solo se starai con lui, solo se proverai con mano la differenza. in quel caso, eventualmente, potresti lasciare il tuo attuale ragazzo solo Dopo che avrai tastato con mano il cambiamento dell'amante e ne sarai sicura.  non correre rischi inutili per la troppa fretta o per chissà quali ideali sballati di correttezza dettati dalla società moderna che vorrebbe la sincerità al primo posto in una relazione che funziona.

mi sembra che tu stia già facendo la tua parte condividendo la tua vita con un ragazzo che non è perfetto per te, insomma, tu già ti sacrifichi abbastanza e mi sembrerebbe egoista da parte SUA (del tuo ragazzo) negarti di rivedere un vecchio uomo che ti faceva stare bene colmando le SUE (del tuo ragazzo) mancanze.

se è un ragazzo intelligente queste cose le capirà da solo e ti lascierà la libertà di ponderare bene le due situazioni diverse e i due uomini diversi e poi scegliere con calma.

Ciao


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non è difficile eh, prova un po' a immaginare cosa proveresti TU da tradita, ferita, umiliata, delusa, presa per il culo...come ti sentiresti.... e poi immagina cosa risponderesti ad una discussione in cui arriva la principessina dalla patatina incandescente, che si trastulla col desiderio di tradire


Sì... ci sto pensando ... devo dire che se prima ero una ragazza contratta su me stessa (gelosa , come dicevo, anche dei porno ) ora la mia regola è non soffrire ... se il mio ragazzo lo facesse direi che succede, sotto questo cielo , e amen! non mi va di soffrire più per nulla ... dirò che ha seguito le voglie del suo pene, che voleva una trombata speciale, che ne so, ma non me ne farò ragione di sofferenza... che poi ste cose non si possono cambiare!!! se uno l'ha fatto e siamo davanti al fatto compiuto, non bisogna fare tante storie !!! è inutile piangere pregare e disperarsi ... o si accetta e si rimane con l'adultero, oppure no e lo si sbatte fuori ... ma le vittime mai


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E certo, soprattutto calcolare. Che tristezza.


Beh calcolare un pochino


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io non ho ancora capito quale sia il problema per te.
> 
> 1, ti soddisfa la tua vita.
> 2. se lui ti tradisse con discrezione lo considereresti una forma di rispetto.
> ...


Sì hai ragione e chiedo scusa perché da quando l'ho sentito non sono al massimo della lucidità ...
1. sì era quello che sognavo, lavoro, casa, ragazzo
2. se non so nulla del tradimento ripeto per me è una cosa che non esiste.
3. Sì lo incontrerò per quella notte che verrà, rifiutare non ci riesco ..
4. Veramente ho detto che a letto non va proprio alla grande
5. Mi becco cosa?
6. Non mi hanno detto che gli uomini fanno tutti così ma l'ho capito da sola ..... cioè che sono portati al tradimento senza sensi di colpa .... naturalmente ci sono le eccezioni
7. Beh se devo fare qualcosa che tra l'altro non dovrebbe avere nessun impatto (una notte) perché devo sconvolgere tutto ? cioè mica posso prendere il ragazzo per il collo e urlare ah!!!!! te non ci sai fare vo co n altro!!!!!

La domanda è : se qualcuno ha avuto esperienze simili sia tra traditore che traditi , se l'hanno scoperto, se il traditore dopo la famosa notte si è innamorato dell'amante ... ecc


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Cambierei il nome alla discussione:
> 
> *Eppur si muove...*


Questa mattina pur avvicinandomi al forum con molta serietà, mi hai fatto ridere tantissimo!


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

точтовыхотитеу;864029 ha detto:
			
		

> Cara nuovavi
> dai fatti potrebbe sembrare che tu non sia una ragazza così brava, ma leggendo meglio il tuo messaggio
> si sente una sorta di purezza, un filo logico inattaccabile, sei convincente e indipendente e non sei responsabile di quel che succederà ma è più una sorta di evento inarrestabile.
> 
> ...


Ciao... ti ringrazio per questo bellissimo messaggio... hai colto quello che credevo di non essere riuscita a comunicare, cioè che con il mio ragazzo va bene, si campa bene insomma  ma come avrò qualcosa che non va anche io , ce l'ha anche lui ... a me quella cosa che m'ha fatto di russare dopo cinque minuti (non so se hai letto) mi ha messo dentro una voglia di vendetta incredibile quella volta !!! come , come si fa a passare così sopra al piacere del partner? ed è verissimo che con tutta la distanza che mi separa me dall'uomo affascinante, credo sarà una notte isolata! se fossi un uomo e la mia ragazza non praticasse ad esempio il rapporto orale, e venissi in un forum a raccontarlo ... probabilmente verrei anche giustificato se fossi tentato ... lo dico perché conosco appunto diversi uomini che tradiscono perché la moglie non dà via qualche parte del corpo... la mia è una battaglia interiore, in cui mi dico ho il diritto al vero piacere, come si deve ....


----------



## Lostris (20 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> ... conosco appunto diversi uomini che tradiscono perché la moglie _non dà via qualche parte del corpo_... la mia è una battaglia interiore, in cui mi dico ho il diritto al vero piacere, come si deve ....


Nuovavi sei uno spasso.



NuovaVi ha detto:


> ... se il mio ragazzo lo facesse direi che succede, sotto questo cielo , e amen! non mi va di soffrire più per nulla ... dirò che ha seguito le voglie del suo pene, che voleva una trombata speciale, che ne so, ma non me ne farò ragione di sofferenza...


Ti pregoooo... smettila di considerare gli uomini esseri decerebrati attaccati ed in balia della volontà del joystick in mezzo alle loro gambe... Ti stupirà, ma il loro cervello, piccolo o grande che sia, non sta lì. 
va bene la battuta eh.. ma comincio a pensare che ci credi davvero... :unhappy:


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ti pregoooo... smettila di considerare gli uomini esseri decerebrati attaccati ed in balia della volontà del joystick in mezzo alle loro gambe... Ti stupirà, ma il loro cervello, piccolo o grande che sia, non sta lì.
> va bene la battuta eh.. ma comincio a pensare che ci credi davvero... :unhappy:


Sì l'esperienza mi ha insegnato questo ........ cambierò idea quando le esperienze mi faranno vedere altro! certo se dici capisco che forse sono io , o la mia parte di mondo interiore , a vedere le esperienze in maniera distorta ... fatto sta che anche questa rabbia repressa verso gli uomini mi spinge a non accontentarmi di un uomo che a letto non si sforza ...


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Sì l'esperienza mi ha insegnato questo ........ cambierò idea quando le esperienze mi faranno vedere altro! certo se dici capisco che forse sono io , o la mia parte di mondo interiore , a vedere le esperienze in maniera distorta ... fatto sta che anche questa rabbia repressa verso gli uomini mi spinge a non accontentarmi di un uomo che a letto non si sforza ...


e tu che sforzi hai fatto per fargli capire che desideri altro?

Mi sembra da cio' che hai scritto, che "silenziosamente fai la gattina " ( cit. ) e agisci .

Non ti sembra di applicare le stesse modalità sue?


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

io leggo una assenza totale di partecipazione emotiva.

Mi sembra che se al posto del tuo ragazzo ci fosse un como' sarebbe la stessa cosa. te ne frega zero.

non è una osservazione moralistica, è una osservazione .


----------



## tesla (20 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io leggo una assenza totale di partecipazione emotiva.
> 
> Mi sembra che se al posto del tuo ragazzo ci fosse un como' sarebbe la stessa cosa. te ne frega zero.
> 
> non è una osservazione moralistica, è una osservazione .


più la leggo e più  la vedo come una provocatrice, non ci trovo niente di vero nelle sue parole.


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> più la leggo e più  la vedo come una provocatrice, non ci trovo niente di vero nelle sue parole.



tesla...ecco..appunto..


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

:scared:


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Ma*

Ti definisci una brava ragazza......ma non sei tale....!Fattene una ragione.....Anche La FRANZONI si definisce una brava madre.....!Il male della nostra società è proprio questo:C'è sempre troppa differenza fra ciò che pensiamo di essere e ciò che siamo realmente......!!!


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> più la leggo e più  la vedo come una provocatrice, non ci trovo niente di vero nelle sue parole.


Si ma che palle tutti sti provocatori/ici.
Che dovrebbero provocare poi??


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti definisci una brava ragazza......ma non sei tale....!Fattene una ragione.....Anche La FRANZONI si definisce una brava madre.....!Il male della nostra società è proprio questo:C'è sempre troppa differenza fra ciò che pensiamo di essere e ciò che siamo realmente......!!!


Nuova vita e franzoni...il paragone mi sembra azzardatticchio...


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> si, hai ragione
> ma mica tutte come dici tu
> 
> 
> ...


bè, c'è tradimento e tradimento: io ad es. non butterei via un rapporto solo perchè lui ha un'avventura di una sera; ben diverso è il caso in cui dovessi scoprire che lui ha una tipa da mesi e mesi! allora sì che mi sentirei presa in giro!
ma forse sono troppo di ampie vedute, capisco chi non condivide


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> bè, c'è tradimento e tradimento: io ad es. non butterei via un rapporto solo perchè lui ha un'avventura di una sera; ben diverso è il caso in cui dovessi scoprire che lui ha una tipa da mesi e mesi! allora sì che mi sentirei presa in giro!
> ma forse sono troppo di ampie vedute, capisco chi non condivide


Non so, forse la storia di una sola sera potrebbe implicare che il traditore possa farlo di nuovo o lo ha già fatto molte altre volte (non scoperto), visto che ha poche pretese. Domani lo potrebbe rifare, un'altra avventura di volata.
Un tradimento più lungo invece, paradossalmente, indica un qualcosa di più profondo con una sola amante, che magari poi gli passa.


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non so, forse la storia di una sola sera potrebbe implicare che il traditore possa farlo di nuovo o lo ha già fatto molte altre volte (non scoperto), visto che ha poche pretese. Domani lo potrebbe rifare, un'altra avventura di volata.
> Un tradimento più lungo invece, paradossalmente, indica un qualcosa di più profondo con una sola amante, che magari poi gli passa.


Senza contare che se una persona mette a repentaglio un rapporto per una storia seria posso pure capirlo ma se lo fa per una botarella e via a me sembra molto peggio.
Buffo quante prospettive si possano avere su un identico tema eh?


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Senza contare che se una persona mette a repentaglio un rapporto per una storia seria posso pure capirlo ma se lo fa per una botarella e via a me sembra molto peggio.
> Buffo quante prospettive si possano avere su un identico tema eh?



sckizzo, ma tu hai letto tutto tutto quello che ha scritto ?


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non so, forse la storia di una sola sera potrebbe implicare che il traditore possa farlo di nuovo o lo ha già fatto molte altre volte (non scoperto), visto che ha poche pretese. Domani lo potrebbe rifare, un'altra avventura di volata.
> Un tradimento più lungo invece, paradossalmente, indica un qualcosa di più profondo con una sola amante, che magari poi gli passa.



bè, certo, il tipo di una sera è sicuramente portato a tradire, ma a quel punto sta all'altro scegliere che fare: in questo caso io lascerei stare l'idea di cercare di cambiarlo, non dà buoni risultati!

invece, che il rapporto lungo con una sola amante poi forse gli passi, mi sembrerebbe un po' strano! intendo dire: non gli crederei più, fine della fiducia e del rapporto


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non so, forse la storia di una sola sera potrebbe implicare che il traditore possa farlo di nuovo o lo ha già fatto molte altre volte (non scoperto), visto che ha poche pretese. Domani lo potrebbe rifare, un'altra avventura di volata.
> Un tradimento più lungo invece, paradossalmente, indica un qualcosa di più profondo con una sola amante, che magari poi gli passa.





Skizzofren ha detto:


> Senza contare che se una persona mette a repentaglio un rapporto per una storia seria posso pure capirlo ma se lo fa per una botarella e via a me sembra molto peggio.
> Buffo quante prospettive si possano avere su un identico tema eh?


Quoto entrambi


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> sckizzo, ma tu hai letto tutto tutto quello che ha scritto ?


Si ma la mia frase era generica non riferita alla storia in particolare.
Perchè?


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Senza contare che se una persona mette a repentaglio un rapporto per una storia seria posso pure capirlo ma se lo fa per una botarella e via a me sembra molto peggio.
> Buffo quante prospettive si possano avere su un identico tema eh?


Per i tradimenti mordi e fuggi la cosa può essere orrenda.
Molti anni fa degli amici mi parlavano di un loro vecchio amico (che non ho mai conosciuto), che era letteralmente un sessuomane, e siccome era anche un ragazzo molto bello e affascinante, le donne si giravano in continuazione per strada (cosa rara per un uomo).
E questo ci stava sempre.
Mi raccontarono un aneddoto in cui una volta stava in un ascensore con una donna più grande di lui, e lo hanno fatto lì sul posto.
Un'altra volta si fece una infermiera nel bagno di un'ospedale.
Immagino costui sposato, la moglie cosa dovrebbe pensare? Tanto sono scappatelle senza senso?


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Si ma la mia frase era generica non riferita alla storia in particolare.ah, ok son daccordo.
> Perchè?



perchè è interessante e inquietante.


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Senza contare che se una persona mette a repentaglio un rapporto per una storia seria posso pure capirlo ma se lo fa per una botarella e via a me sembra molto peggio.
> Buffo quante prospettive si possano avere su un identico tema eh?



sì, sarebbe un comportamento a dir poco superficiale, il che può essere indice di superficialità anche nel rapporto ufficiale, ma anche no!

boh, io non sono mai stata gelosa, lo reputo uno sperco di energie, preferisco affrontere i problemi se e quando si presentano, non prima!


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

*il nostro compagno ci annoia? ( provocazione per provocazione -)*

http://www.corriere.it/esteri/11_dicembre_19/londra_885a3ffa-2a58-11e1-88bd-433b1e8e4c01.shtml


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nuovavi sei uno spasso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maledetta ci hai sgamato...
No no ...il cervello sta lì...
Pensa che non capiamo mai quello che voi donne dite...
Uffi dai...basta con il thefigapower...fallocrazia per tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...
Siamo al deboscio contemporaneo...perchè sono duemila anni che cercate di portarci via il cervello:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Siamo al deboscio contemporaneo...perchè sono duemila anni che cercate di portarci via il cervello:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Il problema è trovarlo.


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e tu che sforzi hai fatto per fargli capire che desideri altro?
> 
> Mi sembra da cio' che hai scritto, che "silenziosamente fai la gattina " ( cit. ) e agisci .
> 
> Non ti sembra di applicare le stesse modalità sue?


Gli ho detto che a letto non va bene ... e chiesto di fare un po' di più ... gli ho spiegato che dovrei godere anche io in teoria ... Sì alla fine divento come lui ..... tanto è come parlare con un muro... quindi meno parole e più fatti silenziosi 8hai ragione !!! proprio come lui!!!)


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io leggo una assenza totale di partecipazione emotiva.
> 
> Mi sembra che se al posto del tuo ragazzo ci fosse un como' sarebbe la stessa cosa. te ne frega zero.
> 
> non è una osservazione moralistica, è una osservazione .


No ... a me importa ... ma sono diventata così con lui ... un po' apatica ... cioè insieme senza grandi sconvolgimenti ...


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maledetta ci hai sgamato...
> No no ...il cervello sta lì...
> Pensa che non capiamo mai quello che voi donne dite...
> Uffi dai...basta con il thefigapower...fallocrazia per tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...
> Siamo al deboscio contemporaneo...perchè sono duemila anni che cercate di portarci via il cervello:carneval::carneval::carneval:



ci provano coloro che credono che il vostro organo riproduttivo abbia una collocazione diversa da quella cervello:mexican:


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> più la leggo e più  la vedo come una provocatrice, non ci trovo niente di vero nelle sue parole.


Chi devo provocare? no è tutta verità.


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti definisci una brava ragazza......ma non sei tale....!Fattene una ragione.....Anche La FRANZONI si definisce una brava madre.....!Il male della nostra società è proprio questo:C'è sempre troppa differenza fra ciò che pensiamo di essere e ciò che siamo realmente......!!!


Chi decide la bravura o meno? non è provocatoria come domanda ... i poligami (dove la poligamia è legale) sono tutti spazzature?


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Gli ho detto che a letto non va bene ... e chiesto di fare un po' di più ... gli ho spiegato che dovrei godere anche io in teoria ... Sì alla fine divento come lui ..... tanto è come parlare con un muro... quindi meno parole e più fatti silenziosi 8hai ragione !!! proprio come lui!!!)


ma dai...bastaaaa :bravooo:svegliaaaaaaaaaaa:bravooo:

tu sei finta:mrgreen:


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> bè, c'è tradimento e tradimento: io ad es. non butterei via un rapporto solo perchè lui ha un'avventura di una sera; ben diverso è il caso in cui dovessi scoprire che lui ha una tipa da mesi e mesi! allora sì che mi sentirei presa in giro!
> ma forse sono troppo di ampie vedute, capisco chi non condivide


Ma poi non abbiamo considerato quei tradimenti che non si scoprono mai! che cosa pensate di quelli?


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> bè, certo, il tipo di una sera è sicuramente portato a tradire, ma a quel punto sta all'altro scegliere che fare: in questo caso io lascerei stare l'idea di cercare di cambiarlo, non dà buoni risultati!
> 
> invece, che il rapporto lungo con una sola amante poi forse gli passi, mi sembrerebbe un po' strano! intendo dire: non gli crederei più, fine della fiducia e del rapporto


Poi mi chiedo ... se ci si innamora di due persone , siamo criminali? capita a molti !


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Per i tradimenti mordi e fuggi la cosa può essere orrenda.
> Molti anni fa degli amici mi parlavano di un loro vecchio amico (che non ho mai conosciuto), che era letteralmente un sessuomane, e siccome era anche un ragazzo molto bello e affascinante, le donne si giravano in continuazione per strada (cosa rara per un uomo).
> E questo ci stava sempre.
> Mi raccontarono un aneddoto in cui una volta stava in un ascensore con una donna più grande di lui, e lo hanno fatto lì sul posto.
> ...


Sono molto lontana da questo per ora


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Senza contare che se una persona mette a repentaglio un rapporto per una storia seria posso pure capirlo ma se lo fa per una botarella e via a me sembra molto peggio.
> Buffo quante prospettive si possano avere su un identico tema eh?


Magari non si vuole un'altra storia ma solo sesso? non parlo per me ... cioè, non solo , questa mattina ho letto un po' qua e là nel forum e in qualche caso ho visto che il sesso spesso c'entra con il tradimento ...


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/esteri/11_dicembre_19/londra_885a3ffa-2a58-11e1-88bd-433b1e8e4c01.shtml


Mamma mia !!!!!! è meglio un tradimento !!!!!


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maledetta ci hai sgamato...
> No no ...il cervello sta lì...
> Pensa che non capiamo mai quello che voi donne dite...
> Uffi dai...basta con il thefigapower...fallocrazia per tuttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...
> Siamo al deboscio contemporaneo...perchè sono duemila anni che cercate di portarci via il cervello:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Chissà un giorno di questa mia bellissima vita avrò la fortuna di incontrare un uomo che non abbia mai erezioni tranne per me! questa, prima di frequentare seriamente i ragazzi, era la mia concezione di rapporto di coppia ! perché io quando sto (beh stavo) con qualcuno avevo occhi e corpo solo per lui.


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma dai...bastaaaa :bravooo:svegliaaaaaaaaaaa:bravooo:
> 
> tu sei finta:mrgreen:


Ma dove sbaglio ? credo che comunque si possa impegnare un po' di più... per lui un rapporto è un su e giù finalizzato al suo orgasmo e continua a credere (ancora!!!) che il mio piacere è dato da colpi forti !


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

lo dico .

Mi è venuta in mente lettrice, asu, e sorella, persa e sole...e penso alle ghignate sul tema.

scusate .


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ma dove sbaglio ? credo che comunque si possa impegnare un po' di più... per lui un rapporto è un su e giù finalizzato al suo orgasmo e continua a credere (ancora!!!) che il mio piacere è dato da colpi forti !


  e tu  dagliene uno piu' forte in testa cosi risolvi


----------



## NuovaVi (20 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e tu  dagliene uno piu' forte in testa cosi risolvi


Infatti ne sto preparando uno molto forte.................. (come già sapete) spero nel frattempo in una qualche maniera mi faccia cambiare idea!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Risposta*

Che risposta banale.....!Intanto è lei che si è definita brava ragazza,poi i poligami giocano a carte scoperte.....non a scapito dei patner che pensano di sapere e non sanno....!!!


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ma dove sbaglio ? credo che comunque si possa impegnare un po' di più... per lui un rapporto è un su e giù finalizzato al suo orgasmo e continua a credere (ancora!!!) che il mio piacere è dato da colpi forti !


Mai avuto un orgasmo col tuo fidanzato? Mai mai? Invece col tipo fascinoso sì?


----------



## tesla (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> bè, c'è tradimento e tradimento: io ad es. non butterei via un rapporto solo perchè lui ha un'avventura di una sera; ben diverso è il caso in cui dovessi scoprire che lui ha una tipa da mesi e mesi! allora sì che mi sentirei presa in giro!
> ma forse sono troppo di ampie vedute, capisco chi non condivide



io più che altro mi domando con quale faccia una persona pianifica l'incontro sessule del secolo continuando a sorridere al partner, a scherzare, a fare le cose di tutti i giorni.
per me, ci vuole una faccia da c**o stratosferica, ma si sa, come dice il conte io "sono ridotta male"



MK ha detto:


> Mai avuto un orgasmo col tuo fidanzato? Mai mai? Invece col tipo fascinoso sì?


io le chiederei: mai parlato col fidanzato?
esiste il dialogo e la condivisione


----------



## lunaiena (20 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Dentro di me sì ma certo sarei stata felice di leggere qualche testimonianza, solo che non riesco a capire chi tra mi risponde è traditore e chi tradito .... magari una persona più grande di me che ci è passata !


Il maialino natalizio frega eh!!!!

Sposata ,io, a casa tutto ok niente problemi econimici, casa mia,lavoro mio....
tradisco ,anche se nn mi considero tale,considero questo fatto come una terapia per me che mi fa stare bene....
Non mi sta cadendo il mondo addosso ,non ho sensi di colpa ,insomma sto bene poi sta a te sapere come e cosa vuoi fare del tuo rapporto....
 Ok qualcuno puo dire aspetta che lo sappia tuo marito ,ma questa è una cosa futura non risolvo problemi futuri se non quando ci saranno..e se ci saranno ....no sono una veggente da poter prevedere il futuro se no la vita sarebbe molto piu semplice.....
Parere mio .....


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> io le chiederei: mai parlato col fidanzato?
> esiste il dialogo e la condivisione


Non mi sembra le interessi il dialogo


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il maialino natalizio frega eh!!!!
> 
> Sposata ,io, a casa tutto ok niente problemi econimici, casa mia,lavoro mio....
> tradisco ,anche se nn mi considero tale,considero questo fatto come una terapia per me che mi fa stare bene....
> ...


2 domande:
perchè se tradisci non ti consideri tale?
come mai sei qui allora?


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Infatti, è il compagno che deve decidere se tradisci.
Io posso anche rubare, ma non lo ammetto: lo faccio perchè ho fame.
Ma per gli altri sono un ladro, ed è vero.


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Ho trovato questo:

[h=1]tradire[/h] [h=5]*[tra-dì-re]* *v.* (_tradisco, tradisci_ ecc.)[/h] 

• *v.tr.* [*sogg-v-arg*]
*1* Ingannare qlcu. o violare un patto, venire meno a un obbligo vincolante, alla fede data: _t. la moglie, un amico_; _t. un ideale, la patria_; in contesto noto l'arg. può essere sottinteso: _chi ha tradito sarà condannato_ || t. le speranze, le attese, deluderle
*2* estens. Rivelare ciò che doveva restare nascosto: _t. un segreto_; svelare, manifestare involontariamente qlco. SIN *denunciare*: _il suo sguardo tradisce la paura_
*3* Travisare, falsare il senso di un pensiero, di  un testo e sim.; in riferimento a situazioni tipiche l'arg. può essere  sottinteso: _tradurre è sempre un po' t._
*4* fig. Di soggetto inanimato, venir meno a qlcu. o trarlo in inganno: _la memoria lo ha tradito_
• tradirsi
• *v.rifl.* [*sogg-v*] Scoprirsi, manifestando involontariamente i propri pensieri e sentimenti; farsi riconoscere: _l'assassino si è tradito_


----------



## lunaiena (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> 2 domande:
> perchè se tradisci non ti consideri tale?
> come mai sei qui allora?


Scusa devo chiedere il permesso a te per stare qui .....
l'ingresso è riservato solo ai tratiti e traditori?
Non mi sembra che nel regolamento ci sia scritta una cosa del genere....

Non mi considero tale perche per me il tradimento va ben oltre al solo atto fisico.....
che poi come ho gia detto io nn ho ancora avuto ma solo per una questione di distanza e di tempo....
tutto il resto c'è gia stato e continua ad esserci....


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa devo chiedere il permesso a te per stare qui .....
> l'ingresso è riservato solo ai tratiti e traditori?
> Non mi sembra che nel regolamento ci sia scritta una cosa del genere....


Hai la coda di paglia? era una semplice domanda , mi chiedevo cosa ti aveva spinto a iscriverti ad un forum tematico che tratta il tradimento.
Don't worry be happy


----------



## lunaiena (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Hai la coda di paglia? era una semplice domanda , mi chiedevo cosa ti aveva spinto a iscriverti ad un forum tematico che tratta il tradimento.
> Don't worry be happy


Perche coda di paglia ???
Ho aperto un 3d ....con la domanda "come ci si sente"
Volevo capire come una persona possa sentirsi dopo il tradimento......
l'unica cosa che non avevo capito è che potevo trovare non solo traditori ma anche traditi...


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perche coda di paglia ???
> Ho aperto un 3d ....con la domanda "come ci si sente"
> Volevo capire come una persona possa sentirsi dopo il tradimento......
> l'unica cosa che non avevo capito è che potevo trovare non solo traditori ma anche traditi...


?? io ti ho fatto una semplicissima domanda lecita e mi hai risposto "devo chiedere il permesso a te per stare qui".
Stavo cercando di capire le tue tesi. Tutto qua.


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perche coda di paglia ???
> Ho aperto un 3d ....con la domanda "come ci si sente"
> Volevo capire come una persona possa sentirsi dopo il tradimento......
> l'unica cosa che non avevo capito è che potevo trovare non solo traditori ma anche traditi...


Mi immagino un thread dei traditori: come ci si sente?

I vari interventi:

1- io ieri ho scopato 5 volte
2- io godo come non mai
3- sentite invece la mia scusa per stasera con mia moglie... e si troooomba!!
4- io chiedo un consiglio: ne stanno 3, una biona, una mora e una rossa: da quale vado oggi?
5- signori miei, anche le donne eh!! ho 40 anni e c'è il bellimbusto di 20 anni tutto muscoli. Che dite, stasera in macchina o gli pago io l'albergo?


Ironico, scherzo eh!!!!! Mi raccomando.


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> io le chiederei: mai parlato col fidanzato?
> esiste il dialogo e la condivisione


Mi piace questo spunto sul dialogo e la condivisione!
Ed è un po' con il fare di chi pensa che è inutile conoscere quattro lingue se non sia ha nulla da dire che mi ci avvicino.
Perchè il saper raccontare ed il saper tacere sono lo stesso bellissimo regalo del dio dell'intelligenza, infatti così come la musica è fatta di tempi da rispettare e di pause, oltre che di note, così è il modo di far capire le cose, che è diverso dal dare aria ai denti, vive anche di silenzi.
Ed è una scusa di chi non ha interesse ad ascoltare e ad arrivare ad un compromesso quella di considerare il silenzio della persona con cui si condivide il proprio tempo una non risposta.
Il silenzio urla.
E fa più male di ogni parola che trova posto nei dizionari, per questo lo copriamo col nostro rumore insistente e ridondante oppure, che è ancora peggio, con un silenzio ancora più forte, che soverchia l'altro e lo annulla.
Ma questo silenzio non è nè un bisogno nè una risposta, questo silenzio è un muro, anche se di mattoni invisibili, che sigilla le porte e le finestre di una casa con due persone dentro, finchè le candele accese bruciano tutta l'aria e si spengono, finchè il pappagallino verde nella gabbia di ferro cade col becco aperto e finchè le due persone smettono di abbracciarsi stramazzando al suolo separatamente.
Eppure sarebbe stato sufficiente che qualcuno avesse capito che il primo silenzio parlava ed il secondo soffocava.
Ma per capire bisogna ascoltare e per far capire non bisogna solo dar aria ai denti.

E poi c'è il condividere, che è più che parlare, è più che stare assieme ed è anche più che aprire gli occhi.
Perchè se il teatro è vuoto e non ci sono attori, puoi tenere le palpebre sbarrate fino alla vecchiaia, ma vedrai solo un palcoscenico impolverato.
C'è qualcosa di proprio da dare, anche qualcosa di brutto, di superfluo, di sgradevole, ma bisogna metterlo lì.
E deve metterci qualcosa anche qualcun altro che, per piccola ed orrenda che sia, sfiori quella che ci abbiamo messo noi e dia spettacolo!
Mi piace pensare che quando due persone mettono insieme quel quid che è unico, che costa fatica ma che sembra essere leggero e bello, questa diventi una commedia speciale ed anche un po' triste, ma che li faccia ridere e piangere insieme fino a quando saranno vecchi.
Molti escono di sala quando le quinte non si sono ancora aperte, moltissimi non finiscono di guardare il primo atto e, non perchè la commedia fosse brutta ma per impazienza, la considerano malfatta e maledicono il tempo perduto ed il costo del biglietto, talvolta anche la scomodità della poltrona.
Chi arriva a godersela tutta, potrà non aver assistito al miglior spettacolo del mondo, ma sicuramente ha assistito a quello migliore che quegli attori potevano mettere in scena, senza rimpianti e senza aver perso tutta l'esistenza a brancolare come ladri in storie che appartengono ad altri fingendo di aver capito, da due sole battute, tutta la trama.

Ho sempre guardato con un po' di invidia, poi, alle persone che hanno buchi così piccoli nei loro desideri da poter essere tappati dall'abbraccio di un'altra donna o di un altro uomo.
Sono dei fortunati in terra, come quelli che hanno lo stomaco piccolo e con poco si saziano.
Si regalano un quarto d'ora di baci segreti e i loro sogni corrono sterminati nelle praterie su cavalli bianchi, come il bambino che col manico di scopa finge di duellare col Corsaro Nero o quello che con la scatola delle caramelle in testa fa il palombaro sul fondo del mare.
Già, siete fortunati voi a cui basta aver accanto qualcun altro per diventare anche voi stessi qualcun altro!
E voi altri, che credete di aver perduto la felicità perchè chi dice di amarvi non abbraccia solo voi, siete ancora più fanciulli e puri, e con un futuro davanti.
Perchè anche voi vivete di sogni, quelli belli, che lasciano il sorriso stampato sul bimbo che dorme e lo abbandonano quando apre gli occhi al mattino, in silenzio.

E con questo vi lascio: chi mi ha fatto essere qui ormai ha comprato casa e sta mettendo su famiglia, non necessita più di un collega apprensivo che si preoccupi inutilmente.
Vi ringrazio tutti per avermi dato e sopportato tanto.
Buon Natale!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> io più che altro mi domando con quale faccia una persona pianifica l'incontro sessule del secolo continuando a sorridere al partner, a scherzare, a fare le cose di tutti i giorni.
> per me, ci vuole una faccia da c**o stratosferica, ma si sa, come dice il conte io "sono ridotta male"
> 
> 
> ...


Non fare la permalosa...
E che sai ho fatto un paragone tra una donna che soffre pene d'amore e una che lotta quotidianamente con il cancro...
E quando sono le carni ad essere morse...uhm...uhm...uhm...

Il mio intervento ( per altro disapprovato) era un dirti...
Ma ripigliati no?
Vuoi finire come Daniele?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il maialino natalizio frega eh!!!!
> 
> Sposata ,io, a casa tutto ok niente problemi econimici, casa mia,lavoro mio....
> tradisco ,anche se nn mi considero tale,considero questo fatto come una terapia per me che mi fa stare bene....
> ...


Senti ti parla il Mailmondo in persona eh?
Cos'hai scoperto l'acqua calda? La fonte dell'eterna giovinezza eh?

Ti dico io cosa fanno le vergini sagge...
E nessun mondo crolla in testa...
Le vergine stolte si addormentano...arriva lo sposo e le fotte...
Le vergini sagge VEGLIANO...sono vigili...

Si salvano solo quelle che non vanno a rischiare casini eh?

Ma le leggi qui le cose?
260 sms al giorno...50 mila mail al giorno...pucci pucci su fb...
Poi si lamentano se lui è furbo e le becca...no?

Se tuo marito lo scopre...devi avere una valida strategia in mano...no?
Ma pensa se lui ti dicesse...embè tutto lì? Io ti tradisco da prima di te...sai come vanno certe cose...
Le terrificanti corna preventive di Lothar!
E ricordati donna...
La SacraMona non perdona!

Fatti gatta...che la coda ce l'hai...

Sai luna...
Se fossi cane bau
Se fossi gatto miao
s'è fatto tardi ciao!


----------



## tesla (20 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E con questo vi lascio


non ci provare nemmeno 



contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio intervento ( per altro disapprovato) era un dirti...
> Ma ripigliati no?
> Vuoi finire come Daniele?


sono un po' acidina  hai ragione, in questo caso...  ci provo e mi appiglio a tutto, tutto il giorno


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Chissà un giorno di questa mia bellissima vita *avrò la fortuna di incontrare un uomo che non abbia mai erezioni tranne per me*! questa, prima di frequentare seriamente i ragazzi, era la mia concezione di rapporto di coppia ! perché io quando sto (beh stavo) con qualcuno avevo occhi e corpo solo per lui.


Questa non solo è una cosa impossibile, ma se ti capiterà di frequentare un uomo per molto tempo, ti accorgerai che non è nemmeno auspicabile... sai che responsabilità? Che pesantezza? L'unicità di un rapporto non si misura dall'esclusività del desiderio... il desiderio per sua natura è qualcosa che non si può ingabbiare, è aperto, è rivolto all'ignoto e a ciò che non si conosce e, soprattutto, non si ha.

Più vado avanti e più penso che l'amore, così come ce lo insegnano fin da bambine, sia davvero poco più di una favola.


----------



## passante (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Questa non solo è una cosa impossibile, ma se ti capiterà di frequentare un uomo per molto tempo, ti accorgerai che non è nemmeno auspicabile... sai che responsabilità? Che pesantezza? L'unicità di un rapporto non si misura dall'esclusività del desiderio... il desiderio per sua natura è qualcosa che non si può ingabbiare, è aperto, è rivolto all'ignoto e a ciò che non si conosce e, soprattutto, non si ha.
> 
> Più vado avanti e più penso che l'amore, così come ce lo insegnano fin da bambine, sia davvero poco più di una favola.


quoto la prima parte:up::up:.

per quello che riguarda la seconda... l'amore delle favole non mi ha mai riguardato, me ne sono inventato uno tutto mio e forse alla fine è stato un vantaggio


----------



## passante (20 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi piace questo spunto sul dialogo e la condivisione!
> E con questo vi lascio: chi mi ha fatto essere qui ormai ha comprato casa e sta mettendo su famiglia, non necessita più di un collega apprensivo che si preoccupi inutilmente.
> Vi ringrazio tutti per avermi dato e sopportato tanto.
> Buon Natale!


non scherzare!


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2011)

*non te ne andare rabarbaro*

lo dissi all'inizio , lo  ripeto ora : misery non deve morire.


----------



## Lostris (21 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E con questo vi lascio: chi mi ha fatto essere qui ormai ha comprato casa e sta mettendo su famiglia, non necessita più di un collega apprensivo che si preoccupi inutilmente.
> Vi ringrazio tutti per avermi dato e sopportato tanto.
> Buon Natale!


Noooooo.... ti prego non andare via!!


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che risposta banale.....!Intanto è lei che si è definita brava ragazza,poi i poligami giocano a carte scoperte.....non a scapito dei patner che pensano di sapere e non sanno....!!!


Per carità io non amo le definizioni, dicevo già in un post che brava ragazza è un'etichetta .... ok i poligami giocano a carte scoperte !!! proprio perché nella loro società gli è permesso .... io sto mettendo in dubbio il fatto che la monogamia sia così naturale !!! cioè la sento contronatura ...


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mai avuto un orgasmo col tuo fidanzato? Mai mai? Invece col tipo fascinoso sì?


Sì col mio ragazzo qualche volta sì. Col tipo fascinoso diciamo che era sempre. Non so bene come spiegare questa cosa, cioè non c'era un "culmine", era tutto un culmine. Beh, lo so che non sono l'unica ad aver provato sta cosa ma non si dimentica facilmente .... credo che si tradisca per lo più con gente che ci sa fare ... cioè non è che si tradisce con uno che a letto non ci soddisfa ....


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> io più che altro mi domando con quale faccia una persona pianifica l'incontro sessule del secolo continuando a sorridere al partner, a scherzare, a fare le cose di tutti i giorni.
> per me, ci vuole una faccia da c**o stratosferica, ma si sa, come dice il conte io "sono ridotta male"
> 
> 
> ...


Sì sì parlato e parlato e parlato ... non sono sadica. Spiegato apertamente che non mi soddisfa, che potrebbe farlo con cose minime, che gli ho spiegato; ma non le fa e non gli importa ! detto questo, io renderei al massimo pan per focaccia ! per quanto riguarda la domanda "con quale faccia sorrido", ecc, non me lo sarei aspettata neanche io eppure viene naturale ... non capisco, per quanto io mi ripeta codici morali in continuazione, non mi tocca in nulla!!! non fanno effetto. E questo è strano perché fino a ieri io di quelli che tradiscono ne dicevo di tutti i colori .......


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Il maialino natalizio frega eh!!!!
> 
> Sposata ,io, a casa tutto ok niente problemi econimici, casa mia,lavoro mio....
> tradisco ,anche se nn mi considero tale,considero questo fatto come una terapia per me che mi fa stare bene....
> ...


Tradisci in che senso? con quali modalità, quante volte? quando non ti senti in colpa, se posso chiederlo, che cosa senti invece ? che cosa pensi ?


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non mi sembra le interessi il dialogo


Come non mi interessa, al mio lui forse no... O meglio a lui interessano i dialoghi ma solo quelli in cui va tutto bene! se si parla di qualcosa che non fila liscio, è come se mettesse il muro !!! ma poi voglio dire io chiedo un po' di preliminari (per ora perché mi sembra che si debba andare per gradi qua) e niente oh, niente!!!


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi piace questo spunto sul dialogo e la condivisione!
> Ed è un po' con il fare di chi pensa che è inutile conoscere quattro lingue se non sia ha nulla da dire che mi ci avvicino.
> Perchè il saper raccontare ed il saper tacere sono lo stesso bellissimo regalo del dio dell'intelligenza, infatti così come la musica è fatta di tempi da rispettare e di pause, oltre che di note, così è il modo di far capire le cose, che è diverso dal dare aria ai denti, vive anche di silenzi.
> Ed è una scusa di chi non ha interesse ad ascoltare e ad arrivare ad un compromesso quella di considerare il silenzio della persona con cui si condivide il proprio tempo una non risposta.
> ...


Non voglio ripetermi, comunque trovo molto interessanti i tuoi interventi. Sul silenzio, tra quello che parla e quello che soffoca, hai descritto una verità che avevo percepito da tempo ma che non sarei riuscita a mettere nero su bianco così bene ..... Dico però una cosa, noi non siamo (non tutti e non ancora) telepatici ... quel silenzio che parla, bisogna vedere se arriva cosa dice, ma non perché l'altro non ascolti, ma perché da umani tridimensionali basati sul linguaggio verbale soprattutto, figuriamoci se i pensieri possono viaggiare corretti nell'etere e giungere inalterati al cervello del destinatario. E ci si fa del male da soli, perché poi arriva il silenzio dell'altro .... bisogna parlare, prima di finire stramazzati al suolo in quella camera dall'aria consumata dalle candele accese.

Bellissima la parte sul tradimento!!! e sì e sì e sì hai ragione è una fortuna ... vivere un sogno, riuscire a nutrirsene, a saziarsene, a viaggiare e raggiungere le vette del cielo, con qualche ora, qualche notte.. immagino che ci sia una fame, forse più di una, forse un milione, che non si sazia così facilmente ....... Nel mentre io mi chiedo, rinunciare, vale a qualcosa? Rinunciare a una notte? sì sarà pure misero lo spettacolo, ma aggiungerò anche questo al sceneggiato...


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Questa non solo è una cosa impossibile, ma se ti capiterà di frequentare un uomo per molto tempo, ti accorgerai che non è nemmeno auspicabile... sai che responsabilità? Che pesantezza? L'unicità di un rapporto non si misura dall'esclusività del desiderio... il desiderio per sua natura è qualcosa che non si può ingabbiare, è aperto, è rivolto all'ignoto e a ciò che non si conosce e, soprattutto, non si ha.
> 
> Più vado avanti e più penso che l'amore, così come ce lo insegnano fin da bambine, sia davvero poco più di una favola.


Infatti adesso non cerco più quella esclusività, sarebbe come vivere a metà ! un essere umano non può vivere rinchiuso in una prigione e tutto sommato credo che il desiderio sia una forma bellissima di esprimere la propria essenza ... beh bisognerebbe proprio smettere di promettersi fedeltà e compagnia bella ... chi dice che essere fedeli per forza, mozzando i propri desideri, sia una cosa bella? a giudicare dal numero di gente che si separa per tradimento ... forse sarebbe meglio smettere di considerare tabù la sessualità aperta ...


----------



## lothar57 (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Infatti adesso non cerco più quella esclusività, sarebbe come vivere a metà ! un essere umano non può vivere rinchiuso in una prigione e tutto sommato credo che il desiderio sia una forma bellissima di esprimere la propria essenza ... beh bisognerebbe proprio smettere di promettersi fedeltà e compagnia bella ... chi dice che essere fedeli per forza, mozzando i propri desideri, sia una cosa bella? a giudicare dal numero di gente che si separa per tradimento ... forse sarebbe meglio smettere di considerare tabù la sessualità aperta ...



Buongiorno Nuova Vi,tu credi di essere nel posto giusto per scrivere cosi',ma invece no,preparati,verrai assalita.Qui'sono tutti traditi,gli altri,compreso il sottoscritto 4 o 5..ora 6,perche'anche tu fai parte dell'allegra brigata dei traditori..mi pare...


----------



## tesla (21 Dicembre 2011)

lothar ma ti sei mai chiesto perchè i traditi assalgono? forse, dico forse perchè hanno passato le pene dell''inferno e non perchè sono idioti come pensi tu, che hai cancellato la parola amore dal tuo """""""""""""""""""""""""""cuore""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""".

forse perchè è meglio LASCIARE LA PERSONA CHE NON SI AMA PIU', lasciarla libera di rifarsi una vita, invece di starci assieme per comodo, per tenere il sedere al calduccio. 
se NON amate, levatevi dai coglioni prima di fare del MALE :smile:
più semplice di così


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Nuova Vi,tu credi di essere nel posto giusto per scrivere cosi',ma invece no,preparati,verrai assalita.Qui'sono tutti traditi,gli altri,compreso il sottoscritto 4 o 5..ora 6,perche'anche tu fai parte dell'allegra brigata dei traditori..mi pare...


Ciao... grazie per il tuo messaggio ... ma io non ho paura , né sono qui per giudicare... a me interessano i pareri di tutti  non credo sia una guerra tra traditori e traditi ma un confronto tra persone... senza dimenticare che un tradito domani può diventare traditore e viceversa, dipende dalle dinamiche della vita, dalle persone e da un'infinità di altri fattori ... ieri non avrei mai pensato di poter solo pensare ad un altro; oggi ci penso; ma voglio uscire dall'ottica bene / male e cercare di capire fino in fondo cosa c'è, dentro questa testa, dentro questo cuore .... il traditore che si innamora dell'amante soffre quanto la persona che ha tradito, si sente scisso, insomma basta con i giudizi e analizziamo un po' che le succede a sta complicata "bestia" umana


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> lothar ma ti sei mai chiesto perchè i traditi assalgono? forse, dico forse perchè hanno passato le pene dell''inferno e non perchè sono idioti come pensi tu, che hai cancellato la parola amore dal tuo """""""""""""""""""""""""""cuore""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""".
> 
> forse perchè è meglio LASCIARE LA PERSONA CHE NON SI AMA PIU', lasciarla libera di rifarsi una vita, invece di starci assieme per comodo, per tenere il sedere al calduccio.
> se NON amate, levatevi dai coglioni prima di fare del MALE :smile:
> più semplice di così


Ok allora : perché i traditi si suddividono in : feriti, indifferenti, e contenti (vedi in parte i cuckold) ?


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ok allora : *perché i traditi si suddividono in : feriti, indifferenti, e contenti (vedi in parte i cuckold)* ?


se sono indifferenti e contenti non sono traditi  ma complici


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sono indifferenti e contenti non sono traditi  ma complici


complici consapevoli? e comunque... perché c'è a chi non fa né caldo né freddo?


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> complici consapevoli? e comunque... perché c'è a chi non fa né caldo né freddo?


perché evidentemente non gliene può fregare di meno, ergo non è tradimento.
perché ti fai questa domanda inutile, hai una spiegazione diversa?


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché evidentemente non gliene può fregare di meno, ergo non è tradimento.
> perché ti fai questa domanda inutile, hai una spiegazione diversa?


Sì io credo che ci siano persone propense a soffrire ... tradimento o non tradimento ... cioè che una volta scoperto il tradimento buttano tutta l'attenzione su di loro: "ma che ti ho fatto io? io che ti ho dato tutta la mia vita? io che ho rinunciato a questo e quest'altro ..." cioè c'è una componente un po' egoistica ...... preferisco quelli che si arrabbiano, ma preferisco ancora di più quelli che si aprono senza giudicare...


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Sì io credo che ci siano persone propense a soffrire ... tradimento o non tradimento ... cioè che una volta scoperto il tradimento buttano tutta l'attenzione su di loro: "ma che ti ho fatto io? io che ti ho dato tutta la mia vita? io che ho rinunciato a questo e quest'altro ..." cioè c'è una componente un po' egoistica ...... preferisco quelli che si arrabbiano,* ma preferisco ancora di più quelli che si aprono senza giudicare*...


ho capito , mi sfugge sempre il senso del discorso ma soppravviverò


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

*Incredibile*



NuovaVi ha detto:


> Sì io credo che ci siano persone propense a soffrire ... tradimento o non tradimento ... cioè che una volta scoperto il tradimento buttano tutta l'attenzione su di loro: "ma che ti ho fatto io? io che ti ho dato tutta la mia vita? io che ho rinunciato a questo e quest'altro ..." cioè c'è una componente un po' egoistica ...... preferisco quelli che si arrabbiano, ma preferisco ancora di più quelli che si aprono senza giudicare...


Se non lo leggessi non ci crederei!  Allucinante.
Adesso la componente egoistica ce l'ha il tradito e non il traditore.

Io invece  preferisco quelli che tradendo ammettono di sbagliare e non si raccontano tutte ste cazzate o inventano voli pindarici per giustificarsi e scaricare sul groppone del tradito tutte le colpe.


----------



## Attila (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Sì sì parlato e parlato e parlato ... non sono sadica. Spiegato apertamente che non mi soddisfa, che potrebbe farlo con cose minime, che gli ho spiegato; ma non le fa e non gli importa ! detto questo, io renderei al massimo pan per focaccia ! per quanto riguarda la domanda "con quale faccia sorrido", ecc, non me lo sarei aspettata neanche io eppure viene naturale ... non capisco, per quanto io mi ripeta codici morali in continuazione, non mi tocca in nulla!!! non fanno effetto. E questo è strano perché fino a ieri io di quelli che tradiscono ne dicevo di tutti i colori .......


Il problema, a mio avviso, non è "con quale faccia sorridi", perché quando ci sentiamo scissi dentro, è chiaro che diventiamo automaticamente doppi anche nei rapporti con l'esterno (e con le persone).   Il problema è perchè, se davvero i tuoi desideri intimi - non credo si tratti di capricci - sono cosi' lontani da quanto il tuo partner riesce a condividere con te, tu non riesca a porgli il problema in modo diretto, e magari un po' traumatico. 

Tutto questo, ponendo che per te la necessità di uno sfogo esterno sia davvero causa di conflitti morali, di remore ecc. .  Perché se invece ti sembra che tutto stia bene cosi', non dovresti nemmeno starci tanto a pensare. 

A meno che, infine, tu non tenda verso una specie di doppia morale, per cui libertà di scelta e tradimento sono inconcepibili da parte della persona che sta con te (da cui la scelta di un partner "tranquillo") e invece non sono niente di drammatico se ce li concediamo noi.   Non vederla come una critica, perché anch'io non sono lontano dal "sentire" le cose in questo modo.  Ma bisogna anche ammettere che è un po' troppo comodo, e forse nemmeno realistico.


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

I codici morali se si ha bisogno di ripeterseli in continuazione non sono nostri.
O son sempre presenti e saldi o non ci sono.
Mi sembra che si possa vivere benissimo anche senza.
Da quel che vedo.


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Se non lo leggessi non ci crederei!  Allucinante.
> Adesso la componente egoistica ce l'ha il tradito e non il traditore.
> 
> Io invece  preferisco quelli che tradendo ammettono di sbagliare e non si raccontano tutte ste cazzate o inventano voli pindarici per giustificarsi e scaricare sul groppone del tradito tutte le colpe.


Io metto in dubbio la radice del problema ovvero la pretesa monogamia da parte dell'essere umano ... se dovessimo scrivere i nomi di tutti i traditori dall'inizio dell'umanità non basterebbe internet ... bisognerebbe cancellare la parola dal vocabolario (ringrazio Andy che ci ha portato qui la definizione ) ... la parola tradimento .. tanto quando il cuore, o i desideri parlano, diventano chiodi fissi che non ci dormi la notte ... non è facile eh, ma questi esseri umani qua bisogna aiutarli non condannarli, cioè nasce un desiderio (che non si può non far nascere) e diventa dieci volte più grande fino a soffocare la ragione, solo perché non si può assecondare ... se un uomo desidera una bella donna, e ci va a letto, perché ferisce tanto? perché il pene è considerato nostra proprietà?


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Attila ha detto:


> Il problema, a mio avviso, non è "con quale faccia sorridi", perché quando ci sentiamo scissi dentro, è chiaro che diventiamo automaticamente doppi anche nei rapporti con l'esterno (e con le persone).   Il problema è perchè, se davvero i tuoi desideri intimi - non credo si tratti di capricci - sono cosi' lontani da quanto il tuo partner riesce a condividere con te, tu non riesca a porgli il problema in modo diretto, e magari un po' traumatico.
> 
> Tutto questo, ponendo che per te la necessità di uno sfogo esterno sia davvero causa di conflitti morali, di remore ecc. .  Perché se invece ti sembra che tutto stia bene cosi', non dovresti nemmeno starci tanto a pensare.
> 
> A meno che, infine, tu non tenda verso una specie di doppia morale, per cui libertà di scelta e tradimento sono inconcepibili da parte della persona che sta con te (da cui la scelta di un partner "tranquillo") e invece non sono niente di drammatico se ce li concediamo noi.   Non vederla come una critica, perché anch'io non sono lontano dal "sentire" le cose in questo modo.  Ma bisogna anche ammettere che è un po' troppo comodo, e forse nemmeno realistico.


Io non sono scissa, per ora, mi sento intera e dicevo per quanto cerchi di ripetermi che faccio del male, dentro di me non non c'è risonanza a questo tentato autoconvicimento ... il problema come detto anche in precedenza, è stato fatto presente al mio ragazzo, che comunque non s'impegna neanche un pelo di più! è proprio come se nella sua vita quello fosse il suo modo di approcciarsi all'amore e che non vuole cambiar costi quel che costi ... il conflitto morale non si pone dentro di me ma fuori, cioè poiché la società impone una determinata cosa, mi chiedo perché non m ci ritrovo ... Comunque io non faccio (non credo) parte di quelli che voglio avere libertà e non la vogliono dare all'altro : al mio ragazzo ho detto che se dovesse essere attratto e gli capitasse la possibilità, di non reprimersi e di lasciarsi andare ... che la vita è una .. ma lui è ancora nel vecchio codice e mi dice di no ...


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Io metto in dubbio la radice del problema ovvero la pretesa monogamia da parte dell'essere umano ... se dovessimo scrivere i nomi di tutti i traditori dall'inizio dell'umanità non basterebbe internet ... bisognerebbe cancellare la parola dal vocabolario (ringrazio Andy che ci ha portato qui la definizione ) ... la parola tradimento .. tanto quando il cuore, o i desideri parlano, diventano chiodi fissi che non ci dormi la notte ... non è facile eh, ma questi esseri umani qua bisogna aiutarli non condannarli, cioè nasce un desiderio (che non si può non far nascere) e diventa dieci volte più grande fino a soffocare la ragione, solo perché non si può assecondare ... se un uomo desidera una bella donna, e ci va a letto, perché ferisce tanto? *perché il pene è considerato nostra proprietà?*


Se pensi al tuo compagno esclusivamente come un pene di tua proprietà più che mettere in dubbio le radici della monogamia metti in dubbio il vostro rapporto.
Anche se dovessimo scrivere tutti i nomi di corrotti, assassini, ladri e quant'altro non basterebbe internet.


----------



## Attila (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Comunque io non faccio (non credo) parte di quelli che voglio avere libertà e non la vogliono dare all'altro : al mio ragazzo ho detto che se dovesse essere attratto e gli capitasse la possibilità, di non reprimersi e di lasciarsi andare ... che la vita è una .. ma lui è ancora nel vecchio codice e mi dice di no ...


Ma allora il bel tenebroso, quello dei 10 000 km, è l'uomo che faceva per te...  E te lo sei lasciata scappare ?    Scusami ma sotto sotto, in questa storia, vedo forti contraddizioni tra il dire e il fare...


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> I codici morali se si ha bisogno di ripeterseli in continuazione non sono nostri.
> O son sempre presenti e saldi o non ci sono.
> Mi sembra che si possa vivere benissimo anche senza.
> Da quel che vedo.


Infatti  è uscirne fuori che costa fatica ... ci si sente come sotto un giogo ... un giogo imposto da altri e che una voce interiore ci spiega non essere assolutamente il nostro!


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> *Io metto in dubbio la radice del problema ovvero la pretesa monogamia da parte dell'essere umano *... se dovessimo scrivere i nomi di tutti i traditori dall'inizio dell'umanità non basterebbe internet ... bisognerebbe cancellare la parola dal vocabolario (ringrazio Andy che ci ha portato qui la definizione ) ... la parola tradimento .. tanto quando il cuore, o i desideri parlano, diventano chiodi fissi che non ci dormi la notte ... non è facile eh, ma questi esseri umani qua bisogna aiutarli non condannarli, cioè nasce un desiderio (che non si può non far nascere) e diventa dieci volte più grande fino a soffocare la ragione, solo perché non si può assecondare ... se un uomo desidera una bella donna, e ci va a letto, perché ferisce tanto? perché il pene è considerato nostra proprietà?


ne prendiamo atto.
se tu ti relazioni con chi ha la tua stessa apertura mentale non ci sono problemi di sorta; chiaramente come non ti si può convincere del contrario tu non lo farai con noi, poveri conformisti dell'amore


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Se pensi al tuo compagno esclusivamente come un pene di tua proprietà più che mettere in dubbio le radici della monogamia metti in dubbio il vostro rapporto.
> Anche se dovessimo scrivere tutti i nomi di corrotti, assassini, ladri e quant'altro non basterebbe internet.


No proprio perché penso a lui come a un insieme di cose, penso anche che per me potrebbe condividere quella sua parte con qualcun'altra, secondo i suoi desideri. Perché dire, il pene va solo a me, può somigliare a "sorridi solo a me" , "vediti solo con me", che poi sono realtà anche abbastanza comuni in cui sfocia la cosiddetta gelosia ...; ma se accettassimo invece di condividere sentimenti, passioni, quotidianità, e lasciassimo che in quanto essere umano possa esaudire anche i desideri che gli nascono?


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Attila ha detto:


> Ma allora il bel tenebroso, quello dei 10 000 km, è l'uomo che faceva per te...  E te lo sei lasciata scappare ?    Scusami ma sotto sotto, in questa storia, vedo forti contraddizioni tra il dire e il fare...


forse mi ha trasmesso la malattia ! comunque lo incontrerò e vedremo gli sviluppi ... ma credo che sarà per lui una notte come tante altre, sono io che mi faccio abbindolare  in effetti tutte queste cose le penso non da molto, o forse le avrei cominciato a pensare lo stesso anche senza di lui, dato che crescendo si cambia...


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne prendiamo atto.
> se tu ti relazioni con chi ha la tua stessa apertura mentale non ci sono problemi di sorta; chiaramente come non ti si può convincere del contrario tu non lo farai con noi, poveri conformisti dell'amore


Infatti per questo avevo cominciato ad accennare al mio ragazzo che se vuole può ... per tastare il terreno ... per ora è duro ... non mi conviene piantare nulla ...


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> No proprio perché penso a lui come a un insieme di cose, penso anche che per me potrebbe condividere quella sua parte con qualcun'altra, secondo i suoi desideri. Perché dire, il pene va solo a me, può somigliare a "sorridi solo a me" , "vediti solo con me", che poi sono realtà anche abbastanza comuni in cui sfocia la cosiddetta gelosia ...; ma se accettassimo invece di condividere sentimenti, passioni, quotidianità, e lasciassimo che in quanto essere umano possa esaudire anche i desideri che gli nascono?


Ma fai un po come ti pare. Concordo con Minerva: relazionati con chi la pensa come te e non cercare di convincere chi la pensa diversamente.
Esaudisci i tuoi desideri e vivi felice.


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Infatti già glielo dissi:

vivi quello che ti piace, fai soffrire e soffrirai.

Ma non pretendere amore, tu


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma fai un po come ti pare. Concordo con Minerva: relazionati con chi la pensa come te e non cercare di convincere chi la pensa diversamente.
> Esaudisci i tuoi desideri e vivi felice.


Non cerco di convincere, piuttosto cerco di trovare delle risposte... infatti i miei interventi sono a forma di domanda... però non arrivano risposte, solo "fai come ti pare" ... ecc... Non sto accusando cerco delle risposte ... cerco di capire perché una cosa può fare tanto male da inacidire le persone, da cambiarle, da chiuderle....


----------



## NuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti già glielo dissi:
> 
> vivi quello che ti piace, fai soffrire e soffrirai.
> 
> Ma non pretendere amore, tu


Se è per quello, anche soffocare un desiderio fa malissimo: provateci? Non pretendo nulla, so che l'universo ci dà in ritorno ciò che gli diamo ... se il mio ragazzo andrà con qualcuna, spero lo faccia senza sensi di colpa e aprendosi agli infiniti risvolti della passione .


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> *Se è per quello, anche soffocare un desiderio fa malissimo: provateci?* Non pretendo nulla, so che l'universo ci dà in ritorno ciò che gli diamo ... se il mio ragazzo andrà con qualcuna, spero lo faccia senza sensi di colpa e aprendosi agli infiniti risvolti della passione .


Naturale che soffocare un desiderio fa male. Ma perchè soffocarlo? Perchè forse c'è qualche ragione? Già arrivare a questa considerazione indica che un desiderio voluto comporterebbe qualche negatività se esaudito:

non compro quella cosa perchè ho pochi soldi. Soffoco il mio desiderio. Se non lo faccio non pago la bolletta. *Se lo faccio, i conti in tasca me li devo fare io, e non dovrò chiedere ad altri di riparare*.

Ma a volte è indice di grande maturità, perchè nella testa si è in grado di discernerne le conseguenze.


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

*Molto più semplicemente*



NuovaVi ha detto:


> Non cerco di convincere, piuttosto cerco di trovare delle risposte... infatti i miei interventi sono a forma di domanda... però non arrivano risposte, solo "fai come ti pare" ... ecc... Non sto accusando cerco delle risposte ... cerco di capire perché una cosa può fare tanto male da inacidire le persone, da cambiarle, da chiuderle....


Hai già le tue risposte solo che vuoi che quelle degli altri aderiscano alle tue per sentirti tranquilla e in pace.
Fai come ti pare perchè se c'è una cosa che m'infastidisce è perdere tempo a ripetere le stesse cose quando vedo che l'interlocutore non ha nessun desiderio di mettersi in discussione, si diverte e a provocare e a autoconvincersi. Oltretutto  onestamente ti trovo abbastanza  superficiale e infantile quindi poco interessante.


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Non cerco di convincere, piuttosto cerco di trovare delle risposte... infatti i miei interventi sono a forma di domanda*... però non arrivano risposte,* solo "fai come ti pare" ... ecc... Non sto accusando cerco delle risposte ... cerco di capire perché una cosa può fare tanto male da inacidire le persone, da cambiarle, da chiuderle....


la risposta è dentro di te






ma è sbagliata


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la risposta è dentro di te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto. Che si faccia una domanda e si dia una risposta che si risparmia tempo e si va a casa prima :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> No proprio perché penso a lui come a un insieme di cose, penso anche che per me potrebbe condividere quella sua parte con qualcun'altra, secondo i suoi desideri. Perché dire, il pene va solo a me, può somigliare a "sorridi solo a me" , "vediti solo con me", che poi sono realtà anche abbastanza comuni in cui sfocia la cosiddetta gelosia ...; ma se accettassimo invece di condividere sentimenti, passioni, quotidianità, e lasciassimo che in quanto essere umano possa esaudire anche i desideri che gli nascono?


Questi discorsi andrebbero fatti a posteriori, quando si è provata la cosa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Non cerco di convincere, piuttosto cerco di trovare delle risposte... infatti i miei interventi sono a forma di domanda... però non arrivano risposte, solo "fai come ti pare" ... ecc... Non sto accusando cerco delle risposte ... cerco di capire perché una cosa può fare tanto male da inacidire le persone, da cambiarle, da chiuderle....


Fai come me: prova, e avrai le risposte che cerchi.

Se poi sono sbagliate....cazzi tua


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fai come me: prova, e avrai le risposte che cerchi.
> 
> Se poi sono sbagliate....cazzi tua



:up:


hai il dono della sintesi esistenziale.


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Esatto. Che si faccia una domanda e si dia una risposta che si risparmia tempo e si va a casa prima :carneval:


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

.:girlcry:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> hai il dono della sintesi esistenziale.


Grazie, micio.

Però se poi mi apre un 3d con le lamentele
vedi come la sintetizzo.


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2011)

perché vuoi delle risposte da noi...che se te le diamo sei già pronta a dire che le teniamo in tasca.
bricconcella


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie, micio.
> 
> Però se poi mi apre un 3d con le lamentele
> vedi come la sintetizzo.


:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie, micio.
> 
> Però se poi mi apre un 3d con le lamentele
> vedi come la sintetizzo.



evvai..io la terro' ferma...

Novi, tranqui, sei tra amiche


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

La risposta dovrebbe pooi essere funzionale al mondo che circonda te.

Ad esempio, se stai con una persona che tu sai potrebbe ammazzarsi per amore, sei tu che devi capire la soglia oltre cui puoi andare se lo vuoi tradire, se merita di essere amato o se non te la senti a questa morbosità e lasciarlo.


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Hai già le tue risposte solo che vuoi che quelle degli altri aderiscano alle tue per sentirti tranquilla e in pace.
> Fai come ti pare perchè se c'è una cosa che m'infastidisce è perdere tempo a ripetere le stesse cose quando vedo che l'interlocutore non ha nessun desiderio di mettersi in discussione, si diverte e a provocare e a autoconvincersi. Oltretutto onestamente ti trovo abbastanza superficiale e infantile quindi poco interessante.


:up: 



Minerva ha detto:


> la risposta è dentro di te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:up:



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fai come me: prova, e avrai le risposte che cerchi.
> 
> Se poi sono sbagliate....cazzi tua


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Minerva ha detto:


> perché vuoi delle risposte da noi...che se te le diamo sei già pronta a dire che le teniamo in tasca.
> bricconcella


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

.......................


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Dicembre 2011)

*guarda le cose da questo punto di vista*

Il tuo a !000km di distanza ha un concetto di rapporto molto aperto,gli andava bene portarti in locali di scambiastie quant'altro.
Tu non l'hai accettato

Per te se c'è una forte attrazzione per un altro e il tuo lui non ne è consapevole,si puo' fare.

Per il tuo ufficiale avere relazioni extra di solo sesso è una cosa da non fare.

Ognuno di noi ha un range entro cui operare ed è giusto che sia cosi'.

Ma dove sta la differenza?
Nel comportamento,sia il tuo lui che l'extra ti hanno detto chiaramente cosa vogliono,tu non l'hai fatto e questo non è giusto,non nei solo nei confronti del tuo ragazzo ma anche nei tuoi perchè prima o poi questa diversita' di vedute uscira',e non venimrmi a dire che sara' limitata solamente a questa persona speciale,di speciali nella vita ne troverai tanti,allora sorgeranno i problemi.
Magari non sarai piu' solo convivente,ma sposata con anche una prole,allora saranno veramente.....amari.

Ti sei mai chiesta perchè tanta gente si separa,perchè tanti divorziano?Perchè non c'e' compatibilita',perchè è vero che è bello comprare casa,andare in giro a fare shopping per arredarla,invitare gli amici a cena, ma se non c'e stato un vero chiarimento col partner di quello che si vuole,se non ci si mostra per quello che si è realmente,magari non è il caso di ufficializzare,anche con una convivenza,una unione, è meglio prendere le cose con piu' leggerezza,divertirsi ancora se se si ha questa necessita',provare piu' partner.
Parere personale:io credo che tu debba parlargli chiaramente o meglio, che tu per un rapporto di tipo piu' canonico,perchè è quello che vuole il tuo lui non sia ancora pronta....sarai infelice tu, sara' infelice il tuo ragazzo.
Stai facendo un grosso errore,non quello di trascorrere una bela serata col tuo ex,ma quello di volere una relazione piu' profonda col tuo attuale ragazzo.
Ciao,R.


----------



## Attila (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> forse mi ha trasmesso la malattia ! comunque lo incontrerò e vedremo gli sviluppi ... ma credo che sarà per lui una notte come tante altre, sono io che mi faccio abbindolare  in effetti tutte queste cose le penso non da molto, o forse le avrei cominciato a pensare lo stesso anche senza di lui, dato che crescendo si cambia...


Ecco la mia sensazione "a pelle", posso ovviamente sbagliare dato che non ti conosco. 

Credo che il subconscio si aspetti, in realtà, di essere presa dall'uomo meraviglioso, abbindolata di nuovo (come dici tu) e poi mollata.  O stai prendendo tutti in giro, oppure, da quello che scrivi, non sei affatto pronta a lanciarti in un'avventura di una notte (altrimenti non ci gireresti attorno con tante elucubrazioni.  E poi scusa: un'avventura di una notte con l'ex-fidanzato?  Sai che brivido...) 

In realtà quello che ti tenta è una relazione in cui la tua sicurezza è messa a rischio, e il tuo lui attuale, proprio perché troppo affidabile, non ti trasmette questa sensazione di pericolo. Cerchi uno che ti tenti e che ti deluda.  Ripeto: magari non ho capito un c..., ma è l'impressione che mi dai.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Per carità io non amo le definizioni, dicevo già in un post che brava ragazza è un'etichetta .... ok i poligami giocano a carte scoperte !!! proprio perché nella loro società gli è permesso .... io sto mettendo in dubbio il fatto che la monogamia sia così naturale !!! cioè la sento contronatura ...


Ma sai cosa significa poligamia?
Non capisco perchè usiamo i termini così ad minchiam...
Dovresti dire...io sono una poliandra no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Sì col mio ragazzo qualche volta sì. Col tipo fascinoso diciamo che era sempre. Non so bene come spiegare questa cosa, cioè non c'era un "culmine", era tutto un culmine. Beh, lo so che non sono l'unica ad aver provato sta cosa ma non si dimentica facilmente .... credo che si tradisca per lo più con gente che ci sa fare ... cioè non è che si tradisce con uno che a letto non ci soddisfa ....


Non è detto sai?
Per esempio a me è capitato di stare dietro ad una tizia per sei mesi...io ero convinto che lei a letto...insomma...e lei mi aveva molto lusingato sapendoci fare...
Ebbene a letto era un disastro totale...
E non sai come mi sono incazzato con me stesso...quanto tempo perso...per niente eh?

Invece quella che mi ha fatto saltare per aria...era una che non ci avresti dato un soldo bucato...maglietta jeans...acqua e sapone...dopo una discussione in cui mi ero lamentato che le donne parlano tanto di essere disinibite e poi nei fatti non combinano un casso...

Non la dimenticherò mai...specie alla fine...quando andando a vestirsi verso il bagno mi disse..." Ricordati cucciolo, questa è una donna, e non le 4 sfigate di cui ti circondi tu!".


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Infatti adesso non cerco più quella esclusività, sarebbe come vivere a metà ! un essere umano non può vivere rinchiuso in una prigione e tutto sommato credo che il desiderio sia una forma bellissima di esprimere la propria essenza ... beh bisognerebbe proprio smettere di promettersi fedeltà e compagnia bella ... chi dice che essere fedeli per forza, mozzando i propri desideri, sia una cosa bella? a giudicare dal numero di gente che si separa per tradimento ... forse sarebbe meglio smettere di considerare tabù la sessualità aperta ...


Bene allora devi capire che per i monogami...quella non è una prigione ma il regno della libertà.
Sono convinto che siamo di tante speci noi umani eh?

I guai stanno sempre lì un monogamo con una poliandra no?
O una monogama con un polietereo...no? Con un poligino! No?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Se non lo leggessi non ci crederei!  Allucinante.
> Adesso la componente egoistica ce l'ha il tradito e non il traditore.
> 
> Io invece  preferisco quelli che tradendo ammettono di sbagliare e non si raccontano tutte ste cazzate o inventano voli pindarici per giustificarsi e scaricare sul groppone del tradito tutte le colpe.


Ma insomma...chi è così scemo da fare una cosa sapendo che è sbagliata?
Chi ti dice che il traditore...mentre tradisce non sia arci convinto di fare una cosa che gli fa tanto bene?

Poi dici ho sbagliato...ma solo per tentare di consolare il tradito no?

Il tradito è forse pronto a sentirsi dire le sconcertanti verità?
Del tipo Matraini?
Ti ho tradito...
Perchè mi andava di farlo...
Ok ho fatto una cazzata se vuoi...
Ma mi andava di farlo...

Oppure una ti dice...
CHi sei tu per aver diritto all'esclusiva della mia fritola?
Se la dò in giro
Dò via del mio
Non del tuo
La fritola è mia e me la gestisco io no?


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è detto sai?
> Per esempio a me è capitato di stare dietro ad una tizia per sei mesi...io ero convinto che lei a letto...insomma...e lei mi aveva molto lusingato sapendoci fare...
> Ebbene a letto era un disastro totale...
> E non sai come mi sono incazzato con me stesso...quanto tempo perso...per niente eh?
> ...


era una tipa modesta, ma soprattutto ha dimostrato molta stima nei tuoi riguardi e di chi ti frequenta


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oppure una ti dice...
> CHi sei tu per aver diritto all'esclusiva della mia fritola?
> Se la dò in giro
> Dò via del mio
> ...


Appunto, perchè stai con me? *Lo sai* che voglio l'esclusiva.


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma insomma...chi è così scemo da fare una cosa sapendo che è sbagliata?*
> Chi ti dice che il traditore...mentre tradisce non sia arci convinto di fare una cosa che gli fa tanto bene?
> 
> Poi dici ho sbagliato...ma solo per tentare di consolare il tradito no?
> ...


mi pigli in giro? un casino di gente!
che gli faccia tanto bene è indubbio (graziella e grazie al ca.....), che sia sbagliata pure.
Il tradito non è pronto a sentirsi dire sconcertanti verità esattamente come il traditore, dammi retta.
Tutto il resto è contorno inutile e indigesto


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Appunto, perchè stai con me? *Lo sai* che voglio l'esclusiva.


Fritola non si può sentire.:singleeye:


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Naturale che soffocare un desiderio fa male. Ma perchè soffocarlo? Perchè forse c'è qualche ragione? Già arrivare a questa considerazione indica che un desiderio voluto comporterebbe qualche negatività se esaudito:
> 
> non compro quella cosa perchè ho pochi soldi. Soffoco il mio desiderio. Se non lo faccio non pago la bolletta. *Se lo faccio, i conti in tasca me li devo fare io, e non dovrò chiedere ad altri di riparare*.
> 
> Ma a volte è indice di grande maturità, perchè nella testa si è in grado di discernerne le conseguenze.


Sì naturalmente se esaudito e scoperto comporta conseguenze ... così come ne comporta se non esaudito... bisogna bilanciare bene...


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma insomma...chi è così scemo da fare una cosa sapendo che è sbagliata?
> Chi ti dice che il traditore...mentre tradisce non sia arci convinto di fare una cosa che gli fa tanto bene?
> 
> Poi dici ho sbagliato...ma solo per tentare di consolare il tradito no?
> ...


Quoto in pieno l'intervento ... lo trovo bellissimo...


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La risposta dovrebbe pooi essere funzionale al mondo che circonda te.
> 
> Ad esempio, se stai con una persona che tu sai potrebbe ammazzarsi per amore, sei tu che devi capire la soglia oltre cui puoi andare se lo vuoi tradire, se merita di essere amato o se non te la senti a questa morbosità e lasciarlo.


Allora devo dedurre .. da come si comporta, che il mio ragazzo almeno per sesso non si ammazzerebbe ... per amore è tutto da vedere ... poi, si merita di essere tradito? io la vedo da un altro punto di vista: la "cosetta" è mia e poiché chi di diritto non fa più di tanto ........


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Sì naturalmente se esaudito e scoperto comporta conseguenze ... così come ne comporta se non esaudito... bisogna bilanciare bene...


Ma è un discorso da calcolatori.
Ti assicuro che sono le persone più squallide incontrate nella mia vita.
Tu vuoi seguire quelle orme?


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il tuo a !000km di distanza ha un concetto di rapporto molto aperto,gli andava bene portarti in locali di scambiastie quant'altro.
> Tu non l'hai accettato
> 
> Per te se c'è una forte attrazzione per un altro e il tuo lui non ne è consapevole,si puo' fare.
> ...


Hai ragione su tutta la linea. Allora, l'uomo affascinante non mi aveva detto che mi avrebbe trascinata in giro per locali ma immaginavo che per sua natura lui avesse bisogno di una compagna che potesse seguirlo nelle sue vicissitudini (dunque nulla di cui vergognarsi, nessun divieto, il sesso è bello). Quindi siamo stati chiari entrambi, io non ero d'accordo, ma su quella base lui non ruppe il rapporto ... ruppi io, perché appunto non eravamo compatibili. Adesso il discorso è diverso, io sono una ragazza tranquilla che lavora e torna a casa, amicizie tranquille perché come ho detto non vado in disco quindi mi faccio un po' di shopping con le amiche magari, oppure a cena fuori con il ragazzo anche... Pertanto con il mio ragazzo si sta bene ... si fanno progetti, ci si coccola, non voglio dire ci si ama perché non mi addentro in quel terreno ma quanto bene, quanto affetto, beh tanto. Magari sarà anche amore... Quindi in sintesi non sto dicendo che voglio essere la trasgressiva che gira per strada con gli stivali a spillo e la minigonna .............. il neo nasce quando il ragazzo a letto non si dà da fare ma proprio ZERO, neanche su esplicita (quasi implorante, a discapito del mio orgoglio) lamentela ... ma per il resto come ho già detto è uno che si alza alle cinque , prepara la colazione, ecc .... dunque non si tratta di incompatibilità , per la quale sono d'accordo bisogna dirsi ciao prima di fare danni , ma di "piccola" mancanza circoscritta in un punto ...


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Allora devo dedurre .. da come si comporta, che il mio ragazzo almeno per sesso non si ammazzerebbe ... per amore è tutto da vedere ... poi, si merita di essere tradito? io la vedo da un altro punto di vista: la "cosetta" è mia e poiché chi di diritto non fa più di tanto ........


Incentri tutto sul sesso.

Perchè lo vuoi tradire? Gli vuoi del male?

*LASCIALO *e divertiti.

Stai sicura che lui poi si dimentica di te e va a mettere in croce qualcun'altra. Ma a te che te importa?


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Attila ha detto:


> Ecco la mia sensazione "a pelle", posso ovviamente sbagliare dato che non ti conosco.
> 
> Credo che il subconscio si aspetti, in realtà, di essere presa dall'uomo meraviglioso, abbindolata di nuovo (come dici tu) e poi mollata.  O stai prendendo tutti in giro, oppure, da quello che scrivi, non sei affatto pronta a lanciarti in un'avventura di una notte (altrimenti non ci gireresti attorno con tante elucubrazioni.  E poi scusa: un'avventura di una notte con l'ex-fidanzato?  Sai che brivido...)
> 
> In realtà quello che ti tenta è una relazione in cui la tua sicurezza è messa a rischio, e il tuo lui attuale, proprio perché troppo affidabile, non ti trasmette questa sensazione di pericolo. Cerchi uno che ti tenti e che ti deluda.  Ripeto: magari non ho capito un c..., ma è l'impressione che mi dai.


Ciao Attila, grazie per la tua partecipazione ... E' vero che nutro qualche preoccupazione, essendo fondamentalmente una persona tranquilla. Come dici tu non sono pronta, ecco spiegato il motivo per cui ho chiesto ben due mesi ....... ed anche il motivo per cui vi tedio in questo forum risultando pesante. I brividi vedremo se ci saranno ... io spero di sì così mi rassegno ... cioè mi dirò ah! però non era neanche tutto sto popo' di roba che mi ricordavo.... e tutto bene quel che finisce bene, mi faccio bastare il ragazzo con il suo menefreghismo totale nei confronti del mio piacere. Quindi ci hai preso : spero che mi deluda.


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai cosa significa poligamia?
> Non capisco perchè usiamo i termini così ad minchiam...
> Dovresti dire...io sono una poliandra no?


Sì lo so ho fatto il classico  non voglio usare termini desueti finché si capisce a cosa mi riferisco ...


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Ciao Attila, grazie per la tua partecipazione ... E' vero che nutro qualche preoccupazione, essendo fondamentalmente una persona tranquilla. Come dici tu non sono pronta, ecco spiegato il motivo per cui ho chiesto ben due mesi ....... ed anche il motivo per cui vi tedio in questo forum risultando pesante. I brividi vedremo se ci saranno ... io spero di sì così *mi rassegno *... cioè mi dirò ah! però *non era neanche tutto sto popo' di roba che mi ricordavo.... *e *tutto bene quel che finisce bene*, *mi faccio bastare il ragazzo con il suo menefreghismo totale nei confronti del mio piacere*. Quindi ci hai preso : *spero che mi deluda*.


Ma tu non lo ami!
Che stai a fà?


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è detto sai?
> Per esempio a me è capitato di stare dietro ad una tizia per sei mesi...io ero convinto che lei a letto...insomma...e lei mi aveva molto lusingato sapendoci fare...
> Ebbene a letto era un disastro totale...
> E non sai come mi sono incazzato con me stesso...quanto tempo perso...per niente eh?
> ...


Ma questo non c'entra tanto con il mio discorso... non dicevo che si tradisce con chi ci attizza ma con chi ci sa fare a letto !


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bene allora devi capire che per i monogami...quella non è una prigione ma il regno della libertà.
> Sono convinto che siamo di tante speci noi umani eh?
> 
> I guai stanno sempre lì un monogamo con una poliandra no?
> O una monogama con un polietereo...no? Con un poligino! No?


Oppure il guaio sono due monogami di cui uno è indifferente al piacere del partner !


----------



## Attila (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Ciao Attila, grazie per la tua partecipazione ... E' vero che nutro qualche preoccupazione, essendo fondamentalmente una persona tranquilla. Come dici tu non sono pronta, ecco spiegato il motivo per cui ho chiesto ben due mesi ....... ed anche il motivo per cui vi tedio in questo forum risultando pesante. I brividi vedremo se ci saranno ... io spero di sì così mi rassegno ... cioè mi dirò ah! però non era neanche tutto sto popo' di roba che mi ricordavo.... e tutto bene quel che finisce bene, mi faccio bastare il ragazzo con il suo menefreghismo totale nei confronti del mio piacere. Quindi ci hai preso : spero che mi deluda.


mi sa che hai le idee un tantino confuse, ragazza 

comunque, almeno secondo la mia esperienza, le insoddisfazioni legate al sesso non sono mai legate SOLO al sesso.  Per esempio: LUI ti ascolta in tutto ed è menefreghista SOLO in quel campo?  Strano...


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Attila ha detto:


> mi sa che hai le idee un tantino confuse, ragazza
> 
> comunque, almeno secondo la mia esperienza, le insoddisfazioni legate al sesso non sono mai legate SOLO al sesso. Per esempio: LUI ti ascolta in tutto ed è menefreghista SOLO in quel campo? Strano...


Vero!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Dicembre 2011)

Attila ha detto:


> mi sa che hai le idee un tantino confuse, ragazza
> 
> comunque, almeno secondo la mia esperienza, le insoddisfazioni legate al sesso non sono mai legate SOLO al sesso.  Per esempio: LUI ti ascolta in tutto ed è menefreghista SOLO in quel campo?  Strano...


Volevo aggiungere: i due mesi me li sono presi proprio per avere le idee chiare e non dover dire a un povero uomo affascinante "non me la sento" dopo che viene qui solo per la famosa nottata... infatti mi ha chiesto se stavo una notte con lui o se la notte lo lasciavo solo ..... cioè, voglio farvi capire che quello già da là ha capito il mio problema .... infatti sono capacissima che la sera gli dico vado a casa .... quindi mi sono presa tutto il tempo .......... Il mio ragazzo si applica molto nelle cose pratiche ma non ha molto orecchio per i discorsi profondi .... non so se questo ti può aiutare ad aiutarmi ....


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

Nuova Vi. al catechismo ti hanno insegnato un sacco di stupidaggini.

ti devi resettare il cervello di quelle robe. e magari leggerti un qualcosa di buono a proposito.

indicazioni bibliografiche o fai da sola?

magari le passi anche al futuro coniuge...si sa mai..


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Infatti ne sto preparando uno molto forte.................. (come già sapete) spero nel frattempo in una qualche maniera mi faccia cambiare idea!!!!!!



avresti il coraggio di dirgli ":mexican: jionny, guarda che sto per tradirti " ?






io lo feci. ( non fu virtu' teologale la mia, ma necessità di essere chiara con me stessa )


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Volevo aggiungere: i due mesi me li sono presi proprio per avere le idee chiare e non dover dire a un povero uomo affascinante "non me la sento" dopo che viene qui solo per la famosa nottata... infatti mi ha chiesto se stavo una notte con lui o se la notte lo lasciavo solo ..... cioè, voglio farvi capire che quello già da là ha capito il mio problema .... infatti sono capacissima che la sera gli dico vado a casa .... quindi mi sono presa tutto il tempo .......... Il mio ragazzo si applica molto nelle cose pratiche *ma non ha molto orecchio per i discorsi profondi ..*.. non so se questo ti può aiutare ad aiutarmi ....


Stranissimo!


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

*sckizzo*



Skizzofern ha detto:


> Stranissimo!





perchè lo trovi strano..se è sordo su certi argomenti?

o no.


----------



## Attila (21 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Volevo aggiungere: i due mesi me li sono presi proprio per avere le idee chiare e non dover dire a un povero uomo affascinante "non me la sento" dopo che viene qui solo per la famosa nottata... infatti mi ha chiesto se stavo una notte con lui o se la notte lo lasciavo solo ..... cioè, voglio farvi capire che quello già da là ha capito il mio problema .... infatti sono capacissima che la sera gli dico vado a casa .... quindi mi sono presa tutto il tempo .......... Il mio ragazzo si applica molto nelle cose pratiche ma non ha molto orecchio per i discorsi profondi .... non so se questo ti può aiutare ad aiutarmi ....


Oddio, a questo punto non so piu' chi invidiare di MENO, se il tuo ragazzo o la bomba sessuale 

Assomigli un po' a quei tipetti indecisi che hanno deliziato la mia vita, per questo prendo a cuore la tua storia...  Secondo me se ti specializzi nel tradimento promesso e non mantenuto farai una strage


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Attila ha detto:


> Oddio, a questo punto non so piu' chi invidiare di MENO, se il tuo ragazzo o la bomba sessuale


La bomba è da invidiare, almeno lui tromba


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

:sposi:


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La bomba è da invidiare, almeno lui tromba


uno che si fa 2000000 chilometri per suonare la tromba, tromba?


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè lo trovi strano..se è sordo su certi argomenti?
> 
> o no.


Perchè da quel che scrive m'immagini i discorsi profondi


----------



## Attila (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La bomba è da invidiare, almeno lui tromba


tsk tsk... secondo me anche la bomba, "faccio 10 000 km e ti distruggo" si rivelerà un bluff (ps: che lavoro fa?).  La nostra amica di formazione gesuitica sotto sotto lo sa e diffida


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

addy, guardami negli occhioli e rispond' sivuplè.

me rispond un cazz di nessun


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Perchè da quel che scrive m'immagini i discorsi profondi



ho sputato:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

*attila*



Attila ha detto:


> tsk tsk... secondo me anche la bomba, "faccio 10 000 km e ti distruggo" si rivelerà un bluff (ps: che lavoro fa?).  La nostra amica di formazione gesuitica sotto sotto lo sa e diffida


Guarda che i gesuiti hanno i controcojons:carneval:

io so' agnostica cmq.


----------



## Eliade (21 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Io metto in dubbio la radice del problema ovvero la pretesa monogamia da parte dell'essere umano ... se dovessimo scrivere i nomi di tutti i traditori dall'inizio dell'umanità non basterebbe internet ... bisognerebbe cancellare la parola dal vocabolario (ringrazio Andy che ci ha portato qui la definizione ) ... la parola tradimento .. tanto quando il cuore, o i desideri parlano, diventano chiodi fissi che non ci dormi la notte ... non è facile eh, ma questi esseri umani qua bisogna aiutarli non condannarli, cioè nasce un desiderio (che non si può non far nascere) e diventa dieci volte più grande fino a soffocare la ragione, solo perché non si può assecondare ... se un uomo desidera una bella donna, e ci va a letto, perché ferisce tanto? perché il pene è considerato nostra proprietà?


 La pretesa monogamia?? Cancellare la parola tradimento? Ma hai mai pensato che, piuttosto che rivoluzionare il mondo, dovresti essere tu sincera con te stessa e con i tuoi desideri? Dici di volere e di essere certe cose, invece ti comporti all'opposto. 
Se metti in dubbio questa monogamia perché controlli il tuo ragazzo quando si prende una giornata di ferie a lavoro? Fai finta di nulla e aspetta il giorno dopo per fare su e giù (sempre se non ti sei consolata per conto tuo).
Ribadisco ancora che secondo me sei pronta a vivere una relazione come la desiderava l'uomo fascinosa...
Sei arrivata qua avendo solo dei dubbi (dici tu) se vivere o no questa fantomatica notte...ora addirittura metti in dubbio la monogamia (che è una scelta autonoma della coppia)...quindi, ti basta solo una cosa per avere la vita che più ti potrebbe soddisfare!
perché tentare di convincere a queste scelte un ragazzo che palesemente non cammina in quella direzione, quando hai a disposizione un uomo che è già avviato, mentalmente, verso la promiscuità (in senso buono del termine)?


----------



## Eliade (21 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie, micio.
> 
> Però se poi mi apre un 3d con le lamentele
> vedi come la sintetizzo.


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

Scusate ma a me 40 pagine per decidere se farsi o no una scopata sembrano troppe...:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Scusate ma a me 40 pagine per decidere se farsi o no una scopata sembrano troppe...:unhappy:


 E' il senso della vita...:carneval:


----------



## tesla (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Scusate ma a me 40 pagine per decidere se farsi o no una scopata sembrano troppe...:unhappy:



a me sembrano troppi 10.000 km per sco***e con lei


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> a me sembrano troppi 10.000 km per sco***e con lei


----------



## Eliade (21 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> a me sembrano troppi 10.000 km per sco***e con lei


:rotfl:
Ma lei è portata per l'amore!


----------



## Attila (21 Dicembre 2011)

Ma il tizio è ricco come Robert Redford in Proposta indecente?


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Ma lei è portata per l'amore!


e vabbè sarà pure portata...................... ma per farsi tutti quei chilometri deve avere qualcosa che le altre donne non hanno........................ 



:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
........................................................................................:unhappy::unhappy:



...............e se l'avesse in orizzontale? :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Dicembre 2011)

Ma santa pace!!! Il ragazzo no se la tromba...quello a 10.000 chilometri, che te lo dico a fà...
Ma è così brutta questa da non trovare un vicino di casa bendisposto?


----------



## Eliade (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè sarà pure portata...................... ma per farsi tutti quei chilometri deve avere qualcosa che le altre donne non hanno........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Magari ce l'ha di morbido cashmere....


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> addy, guardami negli occhioli e rispond' sivuplè.
> 
> me rispond un cazz di nessun


Non l'ho capita


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> a me sembrano troppi 10.000 km per sco***e con lei


eccallà...temevo ed è arrivata:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Ma lei è portata per l'amore!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

Attila ha detto:


> Ma il tizio è ricco come Robert Redford in Proposta indecente?


si, preciso.:carneval:


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non l'ho capita



secondo :bravooo:teeeee, uno che si fa 2000000 chilometri per una scopata,è uno che se ne scopa tante?:smile:


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè sarà pure portata...................... ma per farsi tutti quei chilometri deve avere qualcosa che le altre donne non hanno........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti devo vomitare sul monitor? o sul mouse?


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ti devo vomitare sul monitor? o sul mouse?


ti passo il cestino va bene??? .........  :carneval:
ma che avrò detto mai........ uffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> .:girlcry:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...micio il tuo avatar è stratosferico....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...smettila di guardarmi così ca me vergogno...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

Non voglio prendere in giro nuovaV o altro, non metto in dubbio che abbia ,per l'uomo affascinante ,tutte le caratteristiche che ci vogliono per essere "sessuale" (come ha detto lei) ma che si spendano tante pagine per decidere se vale la pena o no di farsi sta scopata (cosa che per altro ha già deciso di fare) tirando in ballo monogamia, poligamia e quant'altro mi pare veramente esagerato.
Ho il sospetto che il suo ragazzo se ne farà una ragione senza suicidarsi.
Ergo, se volevi risposte affermative ora le hai.
Vai in pace e goditi la notte col tipo.:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> era una tipa modesta, ma soprattutto ha dimostrato molta stima nei tuoi riguardi e di chi ti frequenta


Ma mi ha rivoltato come un calzino eh?
Non c'è cellula del mio corpo che lei non abbia scopato...
Preso e letteralmente usato come un giocattolo di piacere...
Andato in apnea...
Neanche tempo di muovermi, di pensare, di riflettere, di dire una parola di esprimere un desiderio...
Per due giorni sono andato in giro come un mona...svuotato di tutto dentro...

Mi ricordo dentro al cuore come un fuoco purificatore che mi ha bruciato...

Mai più rivista...
Ma so dove beccarla se voglio...

Una tipa di pochissime parole...
Ma una che ascolta...

Penso che certe cose capitino una sola volta in vita...
Come dire...ehi conte...ogni mattina esci con la tua barchetta tutta scassata e vai a pescare nel tuo piccolo laghetto...per una volta ti faccio fare wind surf sull'oceano...

E pensare che tutto partì con uno sbotto mio mentre mangiavo qualcosa vicino al duomo di Brescia...dove mi ero recato per suonare...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Appunto, perchè stai con me? *Lo sai* che voglio l'esclusiva.


Ma non stava con me no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> mi pigli in giro? un casino di gente!
> che gli faccia tanto bene è indubbio (graziella e grazie al ca.....), che sia sbagliata pure.
> Il tradito non è pronto a sentirsi dire sconcertanti verità esattamente come il traditore, dammi retta.
> Tutto il resto è contorno inutile e indigesto


Ubriacarsi fa male alla salute...
Ma il vino è molto buono...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Sì lo so ho fatto il classico  non voglio usare termini desueti finché si capisce a cosa mi riferisco ...


Che bello il classico...
La cultura classica rende tutti un po' libertini


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Ma questo non c'entra tanto con il mio discorso... non dicevo che si tradisce con chi ci attizza ma con chi ci sa fare a letto !


Ok ma come fai sapere se uno ci sa fare a letto?
Finchè non ci vai?
A parole tutti siamo Rocco Siffredi...eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè sarà pure portata...................... ma per farsi tutti quei chilometri deve avere qualcosa che le altre donne non hanno........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simy... ehm... ehm... ci sarebbe una controindicazione... cioè... sarebbe problematica la faccenda, eh?


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Simy... ehm... ehm... ci sarebbe una controindicazione... cioè... sarebbe problematica la faccenda, eh?



dici?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> dici?


eh sì, se non ricordo male i principi di Eulero


----------



## Lostris (21 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che bello il classico...
> La cultura classica rende tutti un po' libertini


E chi fa 'ragioneria'???

:thinking:


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> E chi fa 'ragioneria'???
> 
> :thinking:


e io che ho fatto lo scientifico allora cosa dovrei dire?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e io che ho fatto lo scientifico allora cosa dovrei dire?


guardatevi 'un grosso e grasso matrimonio greco' ed è uguale +/-


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guardatevi 'un grosso e grasso matrimonio greco' ed è uguale +/-


l'ho visto!


----------



## Lostris (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guardatevi 'un grosso e grasso matrimonio greco' ed è uguale +/-


Ehm.. in che senso?? Che diventi grassa e grossa?

Però ti sposi....

mmmm...

Non so.. non mi ricordo la trama..


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ehm.. in che senso?? Che diventi grassa e grossa?
> 
> Però ti sposi....
> 
> ...


no, la parola chiave era l'unica che non hai notato


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, la parola chiave era l'unica che non hai notato



greco?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> greco?


 bravissima:smile:


----------



## Lostris (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, la parola chiave era l'unica che non hai notato


  ok... sono sempre stata una schiappa nel cogliere i doppi sensi o le allusioni....


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> ok... sono sempre stata una schiappa nel cogliere i doppi sensi o le allusioni....


comunque devi vedere il film per capire... il titolo non basta... non è un'opera d'arte, ma è carino


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> secondo :bravooo:teeeee, uno che si fa 2000000 chilometri per una scopata,è uno che se ne scopa tante?:smile:


Me te ci credi davvero?
Io no.
Veniva uno dall'inghilterra per la sorella di una mia amica. Salvo poi che teneva altre 3-4 amichette nelle vicinanze...


----------



## Lostris (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> comunque devi vedere il film per capire... il titolo non basta... non è un'opera d'arte, ma è carino


Prendo nota.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Me te ci credi davvero?
> Io no.
> Veniva uno dall'inghilterra per la sorella di una mia amica. Salvo poi che teneva altre 3-4 amichette nelle vicinanze...



Beh, per me uno dalla Spagna è venuto in Italia, in Inghilterra, in Scozia e in Irlanda......


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma è un discorso da calcolatori.
> Ti assicuro che sono le persone più squallide incontrate nella mia vita.
> Tu vuoi seguire quelle orme?


Ma come si può vivere senza calcolare un minimo?


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Incentri tutto sul sesso.
> 
> Perchè lo vuoi tradire? Gli vuoi del male?
> 
> ...


E lui perché non si sforza un pochino (pur essendo bravo a cucinare e fare tante cose) anche in quel campo?


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Ma come si può vivere senza calcolare un minimo?


Non puoi guardare *negli occhi una persona*, e mentre lo fai, ti stai facendo i conti in tasca.
E' disgustoso.

Certo, molti lo fanno, ma per me è come dire nella gerarchia:

1. esseri umani
2. calcolatori


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> E lui perché non si sforza un pochino (pur essendo bravo a cucinare e fare tante cose) anche in quel campo?



Ma ti sei mai chiesta se non sei proprio tu a stimolarlo?
Che magari, invece, è proprio lui, che si sta chiedendo: questa non mi attizza?


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma tu non lo ami!
> Che stai a fà?


Io non voglio impazzire d'amore ... anzi, preferisco un sentimento tranquillo che mi lasci un po' di razionalità ... quindi va benissimo il grande-immenso affetto che provo ... quindi sto a fa che va bene il sentimento che c'è anche se non mi piace definirlo AMORE ...


----------



## elena_ (21 Dicembre 2011)

Questa discussione è uno spasso e interessante e curiosa al tempo stesso.
E pensare che quando ho letto il primo post l'ho trovato così assurdo da credere che fosse stato costruito ad arte ... ma evidentemente la realtà spesso supera ogni possibile immaginazione.

Mi spiace solo che Rabarbaro abbia scritto salutandoci e congedandosi da questo luogo virtuale ... spero fortemente di rileggerlo in un luogo o in un altro.


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Nuova Vi. al catechismo ti hanno insegnato un sacco di stupidaggini.
> 
> ti devi resettare il cervello di quelle robe. e magari leggerti un qualcosa di buono a proposito.
> 
> ...


Sarei felice di leggere qualcosa  sì ti sarei grata se mi passassi qualche indicazione ! farei da sola ma non ho capito in che settore mi devo buttare?


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Io non voglio impazzire d'amore ... anzi, preferisco un sentimento tranquillo che mi lasci un po' di razionalità ... quindi va benissimo il grande-immenso affetto che provo ... quindi sto a fa che va bene il sentimento che c'è anche se non mi piace definirlo AMORE ...


Ma il tuo lui è un manichino? Lui cosa ne pensa? O non ha voce in capitolo?


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> avresti il coraggio di dirgli ":mexican: jionny, guarda che sto per tradirti " ?
> 
> io lo feci. ( non fu virtu' teologale la mia, ma necessità di essere chiara con me stessa )


Il tuo come ha reagito? quale era la vostra situazione? io non glielo dico perché non è pronto a saperlo...


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Attila ha detto:


> Oddio, a questo punto non so piu' chi invidiare di MENO, se il tuo ragazzo o la bomba sessuale
> 
> Assomigli un po' a quei tipetti indecisi che hanno deliziato la mia vita, per questo prendo a cuore la tua storia...  Secondo me se ti specializzi nel tradimento promesso e non mantenuto farai una strage


Tu che parte facevi?


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Il tuo come ha reagito? quale era la vostra situazione?* io non glielo dico perché non è pronto a saperlo...*


E' pure incapace di intendere e volere?


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Il tuo come ha reagito? quale era la vostra situazione? io non glielo dico perché non è pronto a saperlo...




scusa eh...ma non è che ci siano corsi che ti abilitino all'essere_ pronti_ o meno..dovresti essere tu a...fargli capire che qualche problemino c'è e che quindi FORSE, sarebbe il caso che INSIEME, vi prendendeste in considerazione con piu' attenzione....



amiiiii


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> uno che si fa 2000000 chilometri per suonare la tromba, tromba?


E questa è l'altra cosa di cui non mi capacito !!!!!!!!!!!!! capite? per quello chiedevo in un post, quanto può essere profondo il desiderio di un uomo ...... sì lo so la domanda era ironica ma sta di fatto che è bello, discreto, piace molto, ecc ......  tant'è che ... mi ha mandato una sua foto abbracciato a una bonona !!!! ma questo richiede una spiegazione .... siccome lo avevo mollato e ora convivo, voleva farmi vedere che lui non è che ha solo me .... non lo so .................... a questo proposito avevo anche precisato con una battuta di portarsi i profilatt..... e lui chiede perché col ragazzo li usi??? vabbeh io sento un po' di rabbia da parte sua per quello che gli ho fatto .... magari viene per vendicarsi!


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Perchè da quel che scrive m'immagini i discorsi profondi


Eheheh simpatica/o


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Attila ha detto:


> tsk tsk... secondo me anche la bomba, "faccio 10 000 km e ti distruggo" si rivelerà un bluff (ps: che lavoro fa?).  La nostra amica di formazione gesuitica sotto sotto lo sa e diffida


Gestisce un'azienda. Perché un bluff?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> E questa è l'altra cosa di cui non mi capacito !!!!!!!!!!!!! capite? per quello chiedevo in un post, quanto può essere profondo il desiderio di un uomo ...... sì lo so la domanda era ironica ma sta di fatto che è bello, discreto, piace molto, ecc ......  tant'è che ... *mi ha mandato una sua foto abbracciato a una bonona !!!!* ma questo richiede una spiegazione .... siccome lo avevo mollato e ora convivo, voleva farmi vedere che lui non è che ha solo me .... non lo so .................... a questo proposito avevo anche precisato con una battuta di portarsi i profilatt..... e lui chiede perché col ragazzo li usi??? vabbeh io sento un po' di rabbia da parte sua per quello che gli ho fatto .... magari viene per vendicarsi!




io l'avrei mandato a fare in culo sedutastante


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> E questa è l'altra cosa di cui non mi capacito !!!!!!!!!!!!! capite? per quello chiedevo in un post, quanto può essere profondo il desiderio di un uomo ...... sì lo so la domanda era ironica ma sta di fatto che è bello, discreto, piace molto, ecc ......  tant'è che ... mi ha mandato una sua foto abbracciato a una bonona !!!! ma questo richiede una spiegazione .... siccome lo avevo mollato e ora convivo, voleva farmi vedere che lui non è che ha solo me .... non lo so .................... a questo proposito avevo anche precisato con una battuta di portarsi i profilatt..... e lui chiede perché col ragazzo li usi??? vabbeh io sento un po' di rabbia da parte sua per quello che gli ho fatto .... magari viene per vendicarsi!


Ma che cazz...


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Gestisce un'azienda. Perché un bluff?


Quindi non viene per te?


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> La pretesa monogamia?? Cancellare la parola tradimento? Ma hai mai pensato che, piuttosto che rivoluzionare il mondo, dovresti essere tu sincera con te stessa e con i tuoi desideri? Dici di volere e di essere certe cose, invece ti comporti all'opposto.
> Se metti in dubbio questa monogamia perché controlli il tuo ragazzo quando si prende una giornata di ferie a lavoro? Fai finta di nulla e aspetta il giorno dopo per fare su e giù (sempre se non ti sei consolata per conto tuo).
> Ribadisco ancora che secondo me sei pronta a vivere una relazione come la desiderava l'uomo fascinosa...
> Sei arrivata qua avendo solo dei dubbi (dici tu) se vivere o no questa fantomatica notte...ora addirittura metti in dubbio la monogamia (che è una scelta autonoma della coppia)...quindi, ti basta solo una cosa per avere la vita che più ti potrebbe soddisfare!
> perché tentare di convincere a queste scelte un ragazzo che palesemente non cammina in quella direzione, quando hai a disposizione un uomo che è già avviato, mentalmente, verso la promiscuità (in senso buono del termine)?


Sì mi arrabbia con il mio ragazzo perché se non riesce a far godere me che cosa va a combinare altrove??? non basta a una !!!!!!! figuriamoci a due ....... e se spreca le sue energie sessuali col porno allora per me è peggio ..... la prima volta che è capitato ... beh sono stata un po' dura .... gli ho detto di non farmi mai più una cosa del genere e che quando io voglio gli deve tirare sempre! maaaaahhhhhhh spiegata così sembra una cosa squallida.
Sincera con me stessa e i miei desideri: stare con il mio ragazzo e passare la famosa notte...
Che cosa dico di essere o di voler essere? 
Io non cerco di convincere il mio ragazzo ... che non è un burattino ... gli ho lanciato qua e là qualche messaggio ..... gli ho detto che può capitare anche stando in coppia di desiderare qualcun altro e che non ci si deve condannare ..... e lui mi dice no non capita, e io "ma non parlo di ora , che ne sai , fra cinque anni, una collega bellissima " e lui "no per me ci sei solo te " .... vabbeh ma io dico : si sbaglia, oltre che probabilmente sa anche di mentire a se stesso ... ahhh voglio vederlo messo alla prova !!!! perché si può parlare solo quando la tentazione c'è ... spero solo che la saprà soddisfare.


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Scusate ma a me 40 pagine per decidere se farsi o no una scopata sembrano troppe...:unhappy:


Troppe per chi? io discuto volentieri ! poi non so voi...


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> a me sembrano troppi 10.000 km per sco***e con lei


Pure a me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ma non gliene importa niente vuole venire !!! mi dice sempre tu dimmelo e prenoto il volo!!!


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> *gli ho detto di non farmi mai più una cosa del genere e che quando io voglio gli deve tirare sempre! maaaaahhhhhhh spiegata così sembra una cosa squallida.*


Questi uomini


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Attila ha detto:


> Ma il tizio è ricco come Robert Redford in Proposta indecente?


Sì, molto molto molto. Non ho mai visto proposta indecente ma dal titolo deduco che potrebbe interessarmi ...


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè sarà pure portata...................... ma per farsi tutti quei chilometri deve avere qualcosa che le altre donne non hanno........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non credo di avere niente ma lui dice che sono speciale (non posso spiegare qui come e perché)


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Sì, molto molto molto. Non ho mai visto proposta indecente ma dal titolo deduco che potrebbe interessarmi ...


Ne sono certo


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma santa pace!!! Il ragazzo no se la tromba...quello a 10.000 chilometri, che te lo dico a fà...
> Ma è così brutta questa da non trovare un vicino di casa bendisposto?


Il ragazzo tromba ma non sa fare molto ... l'uomo affascinante è molto bravo oltre che ben equipaggiato ... i vicini di casa dici? eheh mi hai fatto ridere comunque.


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> secondo :bravooo:teeeee, uno che si fa 2000000 chilometri per una scopata,è uno che se ne scopa tante?:smile:


Vi dico di sì... gli saltano addosso!!! avete presente quando state al ristorante con qualcuno e le altre gli fanno tutte gli occhioni?


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok ma come fai sapere se uno ci sa fare a letto?
> Finchè non ci vai?
> A parole tutti siamo Rocco Siffredi...eh?


Sì certo bisogna esserci andati a letto ! anche perché essere amanti platonici è un altro conto ...


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Il ragazzo tromba ma non sa fare molto ... l'uomo affascinante è molto bravo oltre che ben equipaggiato ...


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Vi dico di sì... gli saltano addosso!!! avete presente quando state al ristorante con qualcuno e le altre gli fanno tutte gli occhioni?


Quindi avevo ragione: ha amichette sparse per il mondo?
Con Internet non ci vuole molto.


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Me te ci credi davvero?
> Io no.
> Veniva uno dall'inghilterra per la sorella di una mia amica. Salvo poi che teneva altre 3-4 amichette nelle vicinanze...


Qui lui non conosce nessuno, a parte che non parla un accidente della lingua di qua ... lo dovrò andare a prendere all'aeroporto.


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Beh, per me uno dalla Spagna è venuto in Italia, in Inghilterra, in Scozia e in Irlanda......


Ah vedi allora qualche altro pazzo c'è


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non puoi guardare *negli occhi una persona*, e mentre lo fai, ti stai facendo i conti in tasca.
> E' disgustoso.
> 
> Certo, molti lo fanno, ma per me è come dire nella gerarchia:
> ...


E allora mi devo spaccare in due .. quella notte lascerò una metà di me a dormire nel letto col moroso !!!


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Qui lui non conosce nessuno, a parte che non parla un accidente della lingua di qua ... lo dovrò andare a prendere all'aeroporto.



Ma scusami, è logico che a te dirà così, altrimenti dove sta il gioco?
Essere presa all'aeroporto è una comodità: un taxi è fastidioso.
Per la lingua... anche io posso dire e far finta di non sapere l'inglese, ma quando sto solo mi muovo molto bene.
E lo feci anche quando andai in Inghilterra all'inizio da solo e non capivo un'acca di quello che dicevano.


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma ti sei mai chiesta se non sei proprio tu a stimolarlo?
> Che magari, invece, è proprio lui, che si sta chiedendo: questa non mi attizza?


Allora... lui non è che non si ecciti, anzi, ma l'atto amoroso per lui è su e giù capite? e dura 2 ore ... con l'altro , come diceva qualcuno qui in un post , dopo due giorni ancora ti senti tutto ribaltato, in un'altra dimensione con un sorriso a 100 denti.


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Questa discussione è uno spasso e interessante e curiosa al tempo stesso.
> E pensare che quando ho letto il primo post l'ho trovato così assurdo da credere che fosse stato costruito ad arte ... ma evidentemente la realtà spesso supera ogni possibile immaginazione.
> 
> Mi spiace solo che Rabarbaro abbia scritto salutandoci e congedandosi da questo luogo virtuale ... spero fortemente di rileggerlo in un luogo o in un altro.


Adesso sono io a non capire: che c'è di strano nel post iniziale?


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma il tuo lui è un manichino? Lui cosa ne pensa? O non ha voce in capitolo?


Lui dai fatti sembra che ci tenga a me ... non lo so , vi chiedo scusa ma io sono una figlia di divorziati gravi che non crede più nell'amore. Non posso fidarmi di nessuno, se mi hanno abbandonato i miei genitori? io tengo il mio cuore in una bottiglia di vetro e se poi la gente vive con un cuore di carne, non riesco a cogliere cosa prova.


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' pure incapace di intendere e volere?


Non lo so, non so se intende che mi dovrebbe procurare piacere. Se non lo intende adesso lo intendrà, poi vedremo che vorrà!


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> scusa eh...ma non è che ci siano corsi che ti abilitino all'essere_ pronti_ o meno..dovresti essere tu a...fargli capire che qualche problemino c'è e che quindi FORSE, sarebbe il caso che INSIEME, vi prendendeste in considerazione con piu' attenzione....
> 
> amiiiii


Ma come dirvi che io sono aperta con lui? che il piacere deve essere reciproco, gli spiego anche punto per punto ad esempio come mi deve toccare, ma è fatto proprio strano, anche la mano sempre tesissima non ha le dita sciolte !!! quindi mi sembra che i messaggi siano molto chiari, se arrivo a spiegargli come deve fare con la manina!!! ma a parte i messaggi in codice gliel'ho proprio detto !!! minimo dieci minuti dedicati a me !!! ma lui quando gli tira non vede l'ora di metterlo dentro (ma perché tutta sta fretta !!!) e colpi forti e così finché dura...


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Lui dai fatti sembra che ci tenga a me ... non lo so , vi chiedo scusa ma io sono una figlia di divorziati gravi *che non crede più nell'amore*. Non posso fidarmi di nessuno, se mi hanno abbandonato i miei genitori? io tengo il mio cuore in una bottiglia di vetro e se poi la gente vive con un cuore di carne, non riesco a cogliere cosa prova.


Su questo ti capisco.
Ma non fare del male ad una persona, che forse ci crede.
Parlagli: io ho bisogno di questo, tanto.


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> io l'avrei mandato a fare in culo sedutastante


Io gli ho detto mi vuoi fare ingelosire??? poi ho fatto la risata (ahah) e lui non ha aggiunto nulla ... forse si aspettava la mia gelosia (ma non gliela dimostrerò mai e poi perché? sono io quella fidanzata!)


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quindi non viene per te?


No rispondevo ad Attila che chiedeva che lavoro fa. L'azienda non ce l'ha qui. Lui viene lo devo prendere all'aeroporto poi ci prendiamo una camera e poi il giorno dopo lo riaccompagno all'aeroporto .... no vabbeh!!! durante il giorno lo porterò a fare un giro turistico !!!


----------



## Lostris (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Lui dai fatti sembra che ci tenga a me ... non lo so , vi chiedo scusa ma io sono una figlia di *divorziati gravi *che non crede più nell'amore. Non posso fidarmi di nessuno, se mi hanno abbandonato i miei genitori? io tengo il mio cuore in una bottiglia di vetro e se poi la gente vive con un cuore di carne, non riesco a cogliere cosa prova.


Questa me la devi spiegare.
Anch'io sono figlia di divorziati. 
Cerco però l'amore.. quindi forse i miei sono divorziati lievi...


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quindi avevo ragione: ha amichette sparse per il mondo?
> Con Internet non ci vuole molto.


Non so nulla delle sua amichette ! ma che c'entra?


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma scusami, è logico che a te dirà così, altrimenti dove sta il gioco?
> Essere presa all'aeroporto è una comodità: un taxi è fastidioso.
> Per la lingua... anche io posso dire e far finta di non sapere l'inglese, ma quando sto solo mi muovo molto bene.
> E lo feci anche quando andai in Inghilterra all'inizio da solo e non capivo un'acca di quello che dicevano.


Ma perché gioco? stiamo sempre insieme finché lo riporto! no no qui non se la può cavare è impossssibile  appena sbarca minimo venti mendicati gli si attaccano ai pantaloni. Arrivato al primo taxi è giù nudo.


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Ma perché gioco? stiamo sempre insieme finché lo riporto! no no qui non se la può cavare è impossssibile  appena sbarca minimo venti mendicati gli si attaccano ai pantaloni. *Arrivato al primo taxi è giù nudo*.


In pratica hai trovato uno stallone


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Su questo ti capisco.
> Ma non fare del male ad una persona, che forse ci crede.
> Parlagli: io ho bisogno di questo, tanto.


Non farei mai del male al mio ragazzo , per questo sto preparando da ora la notte. Gli ho già parlato, ma forse non gli ho detto "tanto" , cioè non in questa maniera tenera, cioè mi sono diciamo imposta.


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Questa me la devi spiegare.
> Anch'io sono figlia di divorziati.
> Cerco però l'amore.. quindi forse i miei sono divorziati lievi...


Gravi nel senso che uno dei due elementi aveva problemi psicologici e di violenza e l'altro elemento aveva problemi con l'alcol ... uno dei due prima se n'è andato lasciandomi senza latte, con l'elemento alcolizzato , poi tornato per riprendermi di forza ... e via dicendo ....Diciamo che credo che esisterà anche , ma non so se è fatto per me.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Ma come dirvi che io sono aperta con lui? che il piacere deve essere reciproco, gli spiego anche punto per punto ad esempio come mi deve toccare, ma è fatto proprio strano, anche la mano sempre tesissima non ha le dita sciolte !!! quindi mi sembra che i messaggi siano molto chiari, se arrivo a spiegargli come deve fare con la manina!!! ma a parte i messaggi in codice gliel'ho proprio detto !!! minimo dieci minuti dedicati a me !!! ma lui quando gli tira non vede l'ora di metterlo dentro (ma perché tutta sta fretta !!!) e colpi forti e così finché dura...



tutta sta fretta perche'e'invornito o troppo giovane...iche gusto c'e'subito..booooo..altro che 10 minuti..almeno il doppio


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tutta sta fretta perche'e'invornito o troppo giovane...iche gusto c'e'subito..booooo..altro che 10 minuti..almeno il doppio


Infatti... la fretta perchè?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> E chi fa 'ragioneria'???
> 
> :thinking:


Mah sai...poi conta le spinte no?
Cara...vedrai sono alla 52...conto di venire per la 73...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e io che ho fatto lo scientifico allora cosa dovrei dire?


Beh ti salvi con il latino...
Ma i veri depravatoni erano i greci eh?
I satiri...da dove saltano fora?

Il tiaso?
Psaffò?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Ma come si può vivere senza calcolare un minimo?


ma infatti mia cara...
Tu devi solo fare un'attenta valutazione tra costi e benefici.

Come in amore no?
Il rapporto tra sofferenza e piacere è sbilanciato?
Ok ti mollo...


----------



## Eliade (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> *Sì mi arrabbia con il mio ragazzo perché se non riesce a far godere me che cosa va a combinare altrove??? non basta a una !!!!!!! figuriamoci a due ....*... e se spreca le sue energie sessuali col porno allora per me è peggio ..... la prima volta che è capitato ... beh sono stata un po' dura .... gli ho detto di non farmi mai più una cosa del genere e che quando io voglio gli deve tirare sempre! maaaaahhhhhhh spiegata così sembra una cosa squallida.
> Sincera con me stessa e i miei desideri: stare con il mio ragazzo e passare la famosa notte...
> Che cosa dico di essere o di voler essere?
> Io non cerco di convincere il mio ragazzo ... che non è un burattino ... gli ho lanciato qua e là qualche messaggio ..... gli ho detto che può capitare anche stando in coppia di desiderare qualcun altro e che non ci si deve condannare ..... e lui mi dice no non capita, e io "ma non parlo di ora , che ne sai , fra cinque anni, una collega bellissima " e lui "no per me ci sei solo te " .... vabbeh ma io dico : si sbaglia, oltre che probabilmente sa anche di mentire a se stesso ... ahhh voglio vederlo messo alla prova !!!! perché si può parlare solo quando la tentazione c'è ... spero solo che la saprà soddisfare.


*Ma perché tu sei convinta che se non riesce a far godere te....non riuscirebbe a far godere nessuna????? *

E soprattutto, credi davvero che lui non abbia già tentazioni??? 












:rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## tesla (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> E lui perché non si sforza un pochino (pur essendo bravo a cucinare e fare tante cose) anche in quel campo?


perchè probabilmente lo arrapi come un comodino ikea



nuovaVi ha detto:


> che non crede più nell'amore.


:rotfl:



Lostris ha detto:


> Questa me la devi spiegare.
> Anch'io sono figlia di divorziati.
> Cerco però l'amore.. quindi forse i miei sono divorziati lievi...


:rotfl:



nuovaVi ha detto:


> uno dei due prima se n'è andato lasciandomi senza latte


tutto si fa di colpo più chiaro


----------



## Eliade (21 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> perchè probabilmente lo arrapi come un comodino ikea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rotfl: :rotfl: Forse gli hanno dato le istruzione in svedese!


----------



## tesla (21 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: Forse gli hanno dato le istruzione in svedese!


aspelund nuovaVi


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2011)

Cara NuovaVi, la mia prima ragazza quando ci lasciammo mi diede contro per l'aspetto sessuale che non hai idea. Mi fece un poco male la cosa ma con la successiva fu tutto diverso, anche per me, era più facile e bello, ma questo non bastò a non farmi avere un bel paio di corna.
Con le mie storielle successive ho scoperto di essere bravino, ma nonostante tutto con la mia ragazza attuale sono un incapace cronico, forse dovuto al fatto che mi faccio schifo da solo, quindi preferisco evitare.
Per me il tuo ragazzo saprebbe far godere un'altra ragazza senza alcun problema, semplicemente tu sei sbagliata, sei esigente e pretendi senza probabilmente dare quello che lui vorrebbe (sta certa che il menar colpi forti non è il massimo per un uomo).


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In pratica hai trovato uno stallone


No dicevo arriva al taxi nudo perché gli rubano tutto !


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tutta sta fretta perche'e'invornito o troppo giovane...iche gusto c'e'subito..booooo..altro che 10 minuti..almeno il doppio


Infatti spero che con il tempo andrà meglio ... quando capirà che non ci possono anche essere dei tempi morti . Lui si preoccupa subito quando perde vigore, dicendo "no ma così si ammoscia " .... e naturalmente quando questo succede, è subito preoccupato. Però se questo è il suo livello adesso che convive e che non avrà altre esperienze, non credo che nel futuro possa andare tanto meglio ...


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Ma perché tu sei convinta che se non riesce a far godere te....non riuscirebbe a far godere nessuna????? *
> 
> E soprattutto, credi davvero che lui non abbia già tentazioni???
> 
> ...


Ma allora siamo due cretini!!! io non gli attizzo e lui non mi soddisfa... beh! se soltanto giocasse anche lui a carte scoperte allora...


----------



## nuovaVi (21 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara NuovaVi, la mia prima ragazza quando ci lasciammo mi diede contro per l'aspetto sessuale che non hai idea. Mi fece un poco male la cosa ma con la successiva fu tutto diverso, anche per me, era più facile e bello, ma questo non bastò a non farmi avere un bel paio di corna.
> Con le mie storielle successive ho scoperto di essere bravino, ma nonostante tutto con la mia ragazza attuale sono un incapace cronico, forse dovuto al fatto che mi faccio schifo da solo, quindi preferisco evitare.
> Per me il tuo ragazzo saprebbe far godere un'altra ragazza senza alcun problema, semplicemente tu sei sbagliata, sei esigente e pretendi senza probabilmente dare quello che lui vorrebbe (sta certa che il menar colpi forti non è il massimo per un uomo).


Probabilmente hai ragione allora si cercasse un'altra e io pure ... se a noi va bene stare insieme senza essere soddisfatti l'uno dell'altra .. ognuno sotto lo stesso tetto ma il sesso fuori .... mi spiace per quello che ti è successo ... purtroppo nessuno ci insegna a fare sesso ... si è tutti un po' autodidatti e se uno è un po' riservato e non si fa un bel po' di esperienze beh rischia di non andare tanto lontano ....


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Probabilmente hai ragione allora si cercasse un'altra e io pure ... se a noi va bene stare insieme senza essere soddisfatti l'uno dell'altra .. ognuno sotto lo stesso tetto ma il sesso fuori .... mi spiace per quello che ti è successo ... purtroppo nessuno ci insegna a fare sesso ... si è tutti un po' autodidatti e se uno è un po' riservato e non si fa un bel po' di esperienze beh rischia di non andare tanto lontano ....


Sbagliatissimo, senza troppe esperienze io sapevo far impazzire le donne con me...è solo che bisogna avere un minimo di stima di sè stessi, cosa che adesso non ho per nulla.


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

*quintinaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*



quintina ha detto:


> io l'avrei mandato a fare in culo sedutastante


potresti ripetere ove l 'avresti mandato pleeeease:lipstick:


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ne sono certo
> View attachment 4369


----------



## Micia (21 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Vi dico di sì... gli saltano addosso!!! avete presente quando state al ristorante con qualcuno e le altre gli fanno tutte gli occhioni?


non frequento omeni che si guardano attorno per catturare:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:.:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Questa me la devi spiegare.
> Anch'io sono figlia di divorziati.
> Cerco però l'amore.. quindi forse i miei sono divorziati lievi...


Oddio mio a momenti mi soffoco... Lostris...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sbagliatissimo, senza troppe esperienze io sapevo far impazzire le donne con me...è solo che bisogna avere un minimo di stima di sè stessi, cosa che adesso non ho per nulla.


prendine un po' da lot:singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> potresti ripetere ove l 'avresti mandato pleeeease:lipstick:




A FARE IN CULO!


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> A FARE IN CULO!


Semprer a mandare a fare in culo qualcuno???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semprer a mandare a fare in culo qualcuno???



solo chi lo merita!


----------



## NuovaVi (22 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sbagliatissimo, senza troppe esperienze io sapevo far impazzire le donne con me...è solo che bisogna avere un minimo di stima di sè stessi, cosa che adesso non ho per nulla.


Ciao Daniele. Leggendoti mi viene un dubbio ... dici che sapevi fare impazzire le donne, ma la prima ti ha detto che non ci sapevi fare, e la seconda ti ha tradito ... E aggiungi che hai poche esperienze. Il quadro (senza conoscerti) sembra indicare una persona che crede, di saperci fare! comunque riprenditi un po' altrimenti rischi di continuare così con tutte ....


----------



## NuovaVi (22 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> non frequento omeni che si guardano attorno per catturare:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:.:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Non ho capito !!! comunque ribadisco che piace e che, non dirò che cadono tutti ai suoi piedi, ma è ben lontano dall'essere quello sfigato che qualcuno ipotizzava.


----------



## NuovaVi (22 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> solo chi lo merita!


Infatti è stato provocatorio da parte sua mandarmi la foto con quella, ma conferma solo quello che già pensavo, e cioè non è che gli manchino ..... tra l'altro parlando con una persona che conosce entrambi, sia me che lui, questa persona mi ha detto che è assurda la sua proposta, perché "quella" non gli manca ... questa persona mi ha detto che non lo capisce... in effetti io sono curiosa anche di sentire cosa ha da dire, se mi dirà qualcosa quando ci vedremo ... quando stavamo insieme era gelosissimo, se qualcuno si girava a guardarmi, lui usciva fuori con un "gli spacco la faccia" (...) quando l'ho lasciato per andarmene ... era incazzato nero, come? l'uomo affascinante, alto, desiderato, ricco, ecc, rifiutato, mollato. Quindi in parte è probabile che ci tenga tanto a venire per orgoglio, per vedere se riesce a farmi perdere la testa, così per ripicca.... forse verrà per farmi vedere che è quell'uomo forte e bello di sempre, verrà con i suoi vestiti Armani e compagnia bella a chiedermi cosa ho io , con cosa l'ho sostituito !!! verrà con la sua dolcezza, con il suo sguardo che sa di infinito, per mettermi alla prova, per vedere se quella volta sono venuta via senza rimpianto o se leggerà nei miei occhi ancora qualcosa, quel qualcosa che c'era tra di noi. 
E ci sarò anche io, in parte per fargli vedere che vivo senza di lui, che rido, che ho la luce negli occhi di sempre. Gli farò vedere che non l'ho pensato più di tanto, che mi era indifferente, che non l'avevo cercato. Se gli parlerò del mio ragazzo (il mimino indispensabile) verrà a sapere che non sono la tipa che si fa mantenere dal nababbo di turno , ma che ama costruirsi il suo futuro ... che non abbiamo la macchina , perché abbiamo preferito puntare su una casetta. Spero che comprendendo ciò, sarà con me anche con il suo cuore, come un essere umano normale, non come un dio a cui tutto è dovuto perché tutto può dare.... Lui spera secondo me di farmi innamorare, e poi di andarsene  lasciandomi con il cuore spezzato... io spero di farlo innamorare io, lasciandolo andare con il cuore spezzato. Lui vule venire perché poi io senta la sua mancanza. Io voglio che venga perché poi senta la mia. Aiuto


----------



## Lostris (22 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio mio a momenti mi soffoco... Lostris...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (22 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> solo chi lo merita!


----------



## Micia (22 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Non ho capito !!! comunque ribadisco che piace e che, non dirò che cadono tutti ai suoi piedi, ma è ben lontano dall'essere quello sfigato che qualcuno ipotizzava.



come fai a non capire.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ciao Daniele. Leggendoti mi viene un dubbio ... dici che sapevi fare impazzire le donne, ma la prima ti ha detto che non ci sapevi fare, e la seconda ti ha tradito ... E aggiungi che hai poche esperienze. Il quadro (senza conoscerti) sembra indicare una persona che crede, di saperci fare! comunque riprenditi un po' altrimenti rischi di continuare così con tutte ....


Ciao ''collega''...dal mio post di ieri si sono aggiunte 20 pagine,io non posso leggerle...ma questa non mi sfugge..bravissima hai centrato la cosa..Daniele e'becco perche' e'fatto cosi'..rompe troppo.
E vuole giudicare da cornuto cose che non conosce....mahhhhh..dai NuovaVi..a proposito Vi perche'paesana dela Contastro della  malora??
Ok...amante in stand by perche'e Natale...fai cosi'anche tu..consiglio da vecchio diavolo


----------



## NuovaVi (22 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> come fai a non capire.


Mi riferisco alla frase :
non frequento omeni che si guardano attorno per catturare


----------



## elena_ (22 Dicembre 2011)

nuovaVi ha detto:


> Adesso sono io a non capire: che c'è di strano nel post iniziale?


il post iniziale mi sembrava semplicemente una storia incredibile
ma se raccontassi la mia potrebbe fare lo stesso effetto 

io ti capisco NuovaVi e un po' ti invidio perchè sembri molto giovane
e hai la possibilità di scegliiere prima che sia troppo tardi e senza fare troppi danni

che poi tu abbia già scelto e voglia tenere il tuo cuore chiuso al sicuro in una bottiglia
senza precluderti la liberazione di quella notte perché sarà solo una volta
questo è solo affar tuo


----------



## NuovaVi (22 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao ''collega''...dal mio post di ieri si sono aggiunte 20 pagine,io non posso leggerle...ma questa non mi sfugge..bravissima hai centrato la cosa..Daniele e'becco perche' e'fatto cosi'..rompe troppo.
> E vuole giudicare da cornuto cose che non conosce....mahhhhh..dai NuovaVi..a proposito Vi perche'paesana dela Contastro della  malora??
> Ok...amante in stand by perche'e Natale...fai cosi'anche tu..consiglio da vecchio diavolo


Contastro di che? devi considerare che non vivo in Italia ... comunque Vi è l'iniziale del mio nome .. e certo sta anche per nuova Vita, o nuova Vittora, Vicissitudine, nuova Via, Vibrazione ... 
Comunque per la precisione non ho mai iniziato, altro che pausa


----------



## NuovaVi (22 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> il post iniziale mi sembrava semplicemente una storia incredibile
> ma se raccontassi la mia potrebbe fare lo stesso effetto
> 
> io ti capisco NuovaVi e un po' ti invidio perchè sembri molto giovane
> ...


Ciao Elena e grazie per il tuo messaggio ... nel post iniziale io parlavo al presente per sintetizzare, non ci sono molti accenni sulla storia con l'uomo affascinante. Lui diceva di essere innamorato di me ma io non mi sono mai fidata delle persone benestanti... Quindi non ho mai creduto a nulla di quello che mi diceva... ecco perché adesso sono combattuta e mi chiedo se in parte era sincero ... sai il fatto di cercarmi qui ... nonostante chi lo conosce mi dica che continua ad essere quelle che ne fa innamorare tante... ho tanti dubbi, tra questo anche il dubbio che possa venire solo per il suo orgoglio di essere stato rifiutato da una ragazza normale e talmente semplice che usciva con lui senza tacchi e senza l'ombra di un mascara, ombretto .... una ragazza con le unghie corte e senza smalto ... Allora quando a posteriori ci ripenso, mi viene qualche dubbio, chissà magari gli piacevo veramente, o chissà anche se viene magari mi considera solo il giocattolino? cioè è molto difficile capire cosa vogliono queste persone che come regalo ti fanno una macchina ... quella è stata una delle cose che mi ha fatta svegliare: mi voleva comprare? non sono una bambola, comunque se viene avremo modo di chiarirci... o di incasinarci di più...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Dicembre 2011)

ma dove vivi?


----------



## Skizzofern (22 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma dove vivi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


>



che ti ridi, Skizzo?


----------



## Skizzofern (22 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> che ti ridi, Skizzo?


 Pensavo intendessi da che pianeta viene.
:singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Pensavo intendessi da che pianeta viene.
> :singleeye:



hahahaha ma no!!! ha detto che non vive in Italia!!! Volevo proprio sapere dove vive!


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Infatti è stato provocatorio da parte sua mandarmi la foto con quella, ma conferma solo quello che già pensavo, e cioè non è che gli manchino ..... tra l'altro parlando con una persona che conosce entrambi, sia me che lui, questa persona mi ha detto che è assurda la sua proposta, perché "quella" non gli manca ... questa persona mi ha detto che non lo capisce... in effetti io sono curiosa anche di sentire cosa ha da dire, se mi dirà qualcosa quando ci vedremo ... quando stavamo insieme era gelosissimo, se qualcuno si girava a guardarmi, lui usciva fuori con un "gli spacco la faccia" (...) quando l'ho lasciato per andarmene ... *era incazzato nero, come? l'uomo affascinante, alto, desiderato, ricco, ecc, rifiutato, mollato*. Quindi in parte è probabile che ci tenga tanto a venire *per orgoglio, per vedere se riesce a farmi perdere la testa, così per ripicca.... *forse verrà per farmi vedere che è quell'uomo forte e bello di sempre, verrà con i suoi vestiti Armani e compagnia bella a chiedermi cosa ho io , con cosa l'ho sostituito !!! verrà con la sua dolcezza, con il suo sguardo che sa di infinito, per mettermi alla prova, per vedere se quella volta sono venuta via senza rimpianto o se leggerà nei miei occhi ancora qualcosa, quel qualcosa che c'era tra di noi.
> E ci sarò anche io, in parte per fargli vedere che vivo senza di lui, che rido, che ho la luce negli occhi di sempre. *Gli farò vedere che non l'ho pensato più di tanto, che mi era indifferente, che non l'avevo cercato.* Se gli parlerò del mio ragazzo (il mimino indispensabile) verrà a sapere che non sono la tipa che si fa mantenere dal nababbo di turno , ma che ama costruirsi il suo futuro ... che non abbiamo la macchina , perché abbiamo preferito puntare su una casetta. *Spero che comprendendo ciò, sarà con me anche con il suo cuore, come un essere umano normale, non come un dio a cui tutto è dovuto perché tutto può dare.... *Lui spera secondo me di *farmi innamorare, e poi di andarsene lasciandomi con il cuore spezzato... io spero di farlo innamorare io, lasciandolo andare con il cuore spezzato. Lui vule venire perché poi io senta la sua mancanza. Io voglio che venga perché poi senta la mia*. Aiuto


............ma che è una sfida???????????? ...della serie che vinca il migliore????????????


----------



## Tubarao (22 Dicembre 2011)

Limitatevi a venire.......


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

NuovaVi ha detto:


> Ciao Elena e grazie per il tuo messaggio ... nel post iniziale io parlavo al presente per sintetizzare, non ci sono molti accenni sulla storia con l'uomo affascinante. Lui diceva di essere innamorato di me ma io non mi sono mai fidata delle persone benestanti... Quindi non ho mai creduto a nulla di quello che mi diceva... ecco perché adesso sono combattuta e mi chiedo se in parte era sincero ... sai il fatto di cercarmi qui ... nonostante chi lo conosce mi dica che continua ad essere quelle che ne fa innamorare tante... ho tanti dubbi, tra questo anche il dubbio che possa venire solo per il suo orgoglio di essere stato rifiutato da una ragazza normale e talmente semplice che usciva con lui senza tacchi e senza l'ombra di un mascara, ombretto .... una ragazza con le unghie corte e senza smalto ... Allora quando a posteriori ci ripenso, mi viene qualche dubbio, chissà magari gli piacevo veramente, o chissà anche se viene magari mi considera solo il giocattolino? cioè è molto difficile capire cosa vogliono queste persone che come regalo ti fanno una macchina ... quella è stata una delle cose che mi ha fatta svegliare: mi voleva comprare? non sono una bambola, comunque se viene avremo modo di chiarirci... o di incasinarci di più...


Io credo invece che quello che ti interessa di lui è proprio il suo essere benestante. Io che credevo ti preoccupassi perchè era uno scambista, come sono ingenua :mrgreen:


----------



## elena_ (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io credo invece che quello che ti interessa di lui è proprio il suo essere benestante. Io che credevo ti preoccupassi perchè era uno scambista, come sono ingenua :mrgreen:


o forse le interessa perchè anche lei è orgogliosa
sai, il fatto che lui sia disposto a fare tutti quei km può stuzzicare la vanità e l'orgoglio di lei eh?
e comunque mi sembra lucida la ragazza
sa bene quel che vuole e quel che non vuole


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> o forse le interessa perchè anche lei è orgogliosa
> sai, *il fatto che lui sia disposto a fare tutti quei km può stuzzicare la vanità e l'orgoglio di lei eh*?
> e comunque mi sembra lucida la ragazza
> sa bene quel che vuole e quel che non vuole


Mah lucida... Poi può sempre darle buca. E comunque non credo venga solo per lei. Avrà altro da fare in zona e unisce l'utile al dilettevole.


----------



## elena_ (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mah lucida... Poi può sempre darle buca. E comunque non credo venga solo per lei. Avrà altro da fare in zona e unisce l'utile al dilettevole.


lei ha scritto che lui è benestante 
e pare di capire che abbia davvero soldi da buttare

comunque secondo me lui lo farebbe solo per lei
secondo me lui aveva pensato di regalarsi una minivacanza solo con lei per queste feste di fine anno


----------



## elena_ (22 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Limitatevi a venire.......


in che senso?


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Limitatevi a venire.......


ecco, piu' saggio di cosi ...


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Dicembre 2011)

tutta sta menata per una presunta sc...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io credo invece che quello che ti interessa di lui è proprio il suo essere benestante. Io che credevo ti preoccupassi perchè era uno scambista, come sono ingenua :mrgreen:


anche a te era sfuggito l'aspetto sociologico?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Dicembre 2011)

Mi sembra chiaro che tu sai cosa vuoi fare.....
E anche che sai cosa è e non è l'amore per te.....
Ascolta io penso che se anche il tuo ragazzo si comportasse con te a letto come vorresti tu questo non cambierebbe niente in te ...
Il sesso in se non lega le persone e secondo me hai paura di ritrovarti legata a qualcuno che ti faccia soffrire e ti sei creata un mondo tutto tuo dove ti senti al sicuro....
Ma questo mondo molte volte non corrisponde al mondo reale ......
Ma se ci stai bene non lasciare a nessuno la possibilita di distruggerlo....
La notte con il fascinoso no cambiera niente in te se prima non riesci a capire quello che veramente vuoi cambiare..


----------



## Attila (22 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io credo invece che quello che ti interessa di lui è proprio il suo essere benestante. Io che credevo ti preoccupassi perchè era uno scambista, come sono ingenua :mrgreen:


domanda: ma gli "scambisti benestanti" condividono anche i loro capitali?

Ritorniamo cosi' al tema di "proposta indecente".  E se lo scriteriato affascinante proponessa al ragazzo pacioso e concreto un lauto assegno per affittarle la fidanzata che poi puntualmente si innamora di....  (il resto non lo so perché il film mi è sembrato talmente ridicolo che non l'ho visto fino alla fine) ?


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2011)

Attila ha detto:


> domanda: ma gli "scambisti benestanti" condividono anche i loro capitali?
> 
> Ritorniamo cosi' al tema di "proposta indecente". E se lo scriteriato affascinante proponessa al ragazzo pacioso e concreto un lauto assegno per affittarle la fidanzata che poi puntualmente si innamora di.... (il resto non lo so perché il film mi è sembrato talmente ridicolo che non l'ho visto fino alla fine) ?


Io ho paura che davvero ci sia sotto una proposta indecente per la nostra Alice nel paese delle meraviglie. E lei direbbe, beh ma che problema c'è? Poi magari il fidanzato gradisce. Il mondo è strano .


----------



## NuovaVi (23 Dicembre 2011)

Carissimi,
ringrazio voi tutti per il sostegno e la partecipazione alle mie angosce. Vedremo come andrà, se il post non viene chiuso, vi aggiornerò sempre qua, non fosse altro per dare un seguito concreto a tutto il bla bla ... E vedrò di scaricarmi da torrent Proposta indecente  Grazie e buona continuazione.
NuovaVi


----------



## Attila (23 Dicembre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th-5w26U8-w


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Attila ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th-5w26U8-w


Vi fate troppi film in testa comunque...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vi fate troppi film in testa comunque...


Mai capito quel film... ti danno due milioni di dollari(di allora) per passare la notte Con Robert Redford in un paradiso e... ci pensi? Conte... ma cosa c'era da pensare?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mai capito quel film... ti danno due milioni di dollari(di allora) per passare la notte Con Robert Redford in un paradiso e... ci pensi? Conte... ma cosa c'era da pensare?


C'era solo da prendere o lasciare...
Ma a me mia cara...la scena che fa intrippare è questa...lui si gioca la moglie a carte...e la sua pena è che non saprà mai quanto si è divertita la moglie con i suoi amici...
[video=youtube;UNr9IU8UDyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNr9IU8UDyI[/video]


----------



## elena_ (24 Dicembre 2011)

Vi fate troppi film comunque.

E' inutile negare o impoverire l'importanza del sesso.
Per me il SESSO esiste solo con chi si AMA e se così non fosse preferirei stare da sola.


----------



## Micia (24 Dicembre 2011)

*elena*



elena_ ha detto:


> Vi fate troppi film comunque.
> 
> E' inutile negare o impoverire l'importanza del sesso.
> Per me il SESSO esiste solo con chi si AMA e se così non fosse preferirei stare da sola.


considerazione che condivido.

nel rispetto di quelle diverse.


----------



## Micia (24 Dicembre 2011)

angosce ? io non ne ho lette...zaro' inzen:mrgreen:zzibbile


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Vi fate troppi film comunque.
> 
> E' inutile negare o impoverire l'importanza del sesso.
> *Per me il SESSO esiste solo con chi si AMA* e se così non fosse preferirei stare da sola.


Beh dipende, il sesso esiste. Ci sono momenti della vita dove se l'amore non c'è si può fare comunque del buon sesso. Un'altra cosa rispetto al sesso con amore, certo, ma non lo escludo dalla mia vita. Ovviamente da single.  Fare sesso con un'altra persona quando ne ho accanto un'altra è inconcepibile, per me.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Vi fate troppi film comunque.
> 
> E' inutile negare o impoverire l'importanza del sesso.
> Per me il SESSO esiste solo con chi si AMA e se così non fosse preferirei stare da sola.


Per me il SESSO esiste solo con chi LO AMA...
Dissi ad una donna...
Ma dimmi perchè io e te facciamo tutte queste immonde porcate assieme...
E lei a me...Conte perchè abbiamo passione del sesso. Amiamo il sesso.
Da cui il mio affetto particolare...per le NON brave ragazze...

Da cui...
COnte..uffa...fa qualcosa...quella suora mi ha detto che so putana...


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me il SESSO esiste solo con chi LO AMA...
> Dissi ad una donna...
> Ma dimmi perchè io e te facciamo tutte queste immonde porcate assieme...
> E lei a me...Conte perchè abbiamo passione del sesso. Amiamo il sesso.
> ...


Dammi la tua definizione di brava ragazza. Quella che non la dà?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Dammi la tua definizione di brava ragazza. Quella che non la dà?


Non lo so MK...
Sono le donne che mi dicono...ehi tu guarda che non sono mica una tanto brava ragazza eh?
Credi di essere solo tu...qua il porcaccione della situazion? Eh?

Penso che le brave ragazze...siano le moraliste beghine...che giudicano le donne che non vivono secondo certe regole no?
Le bisbetiche...là che credono di insegnare agli altri a vivere...
Quelle che vogliono sempre avere l'ultima parola nelle discussioni
QUelle che vogliono avere sempre ragione su tutto...
Quelle che ti dicono ah se potessi te la darei...credici..tu villico marrano...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Dammi la tua definizione di brava ragazza. Quella che non la dà?


AH ecco:
La brava ragazza è quella che ragiona in termini di darla o non darla questo è il problema.
Non tutte le donne considerano la loro figa, un oggetto da dare o non dare...

Molte lo considerano un cuore da fare felice!


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so MK...
> Sono le donne che mi dicono...ehi tu guarda che non sono mica una tanto brava ragazza eh?
> Credi di essere solo tu...qua il porcaccione della situazion? Eh?
> 
> ...


Sul grassetto mi riconosco, miei terribili difetti :mrgreen:. Sul giudicare sicuramente giudico ma non le donne (o gli uomini) che non vivono secondo certe regole, quelle (e quelli) che dicono di vivere in un modo e poi in realtà fanno altro. Almeno avere il coraggio di dirlo. Anche al partner ufficiale però...


----------



## Micia (24 Dicembre 2011)

*Caprun!*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me il SESSO esiste solo con chi LO AMA...
> Dissi ad una donna...
> Ma dimmi perchè io e te facciamo tutte queste immonde porcate assieme...
> E lei a me...Conte perchè abbiamo passione del sesso. Amiamo il sesso.
> ...




 la mia  sessualità , invece, non puo' prescindere dalla persona che con me la condivide.
e nulla centra con l'essere bravi o cattivi , ste robe lasciale dire ai preti che pur di negare la loro vanno coi cavalli...e ci rimangono secchi:mrgreen: un minore in meno abusato. ( cronaca di due gg- fa .)

se sei una persona disinibita, una persona che ama il proprio corpo e consideri l'atto in se stesso come una delle forme  di comunicazione con l'altro di te piu forti... dove l'intimità totale dei due si fonde in cosa sola, dove la gioia di donare piacere si moltiplica , come nel riceverlo..dove si confonde l io nel tu, e tutto cio' che ci distingue si fonde e si confonde compiendosi in un assoluto piacere dei sensi e non solo...

...ma per poter desiderare  tutto cio, non posso proprio prescindere dall'altro.

tutto cio che è diverso da questo è masturbazione in due.io lo vivo cosi, senno' mi faccio due spaghetti al burro che è li stess'


----------



## Micia (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH ecco:
> La brava ragazza è quella che ragiona in termini di darla o non darla questo è il problema.
> Non tutte le donne considerano la loro figa, un oggetto da dare o non dare...
> 
> Molte lo considerano un cuore da fare felice!



aò, ma sarà un mio diritto considerarmi piu di un pezzo di manzo?


----------



## Micia (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH ecco:
> La brava ragazza è quella che ragiona in termini di darla o non darla questo è il problema.
> Non tutte le donne considerano la loro figa, un oggetto da dare o non dare...
> 
> Molte lo considerano un cuore da fare felice!




casomai, un cuore da farmi felice. e se fa felice me, lo sarà anche il suo.


----------



## MK (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH ecco:
> La brava ragazza è quella che ragiona in termini di darla o non darla questo è il problema.
> Non tutte le donne considerano la loro figa, un oggetto da dare o non dare...
> 
> Molte lo considerano un cuore da fare felice!


Scusa eh Conte, la figa è mia e me la gestisco io . Non è che con tutti funzioni allo stesso modo eh, è qui che non capisci la differenza.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sul grassetto mi riconosco, miei terribili difetti :mrgreen:. Sul giudicare sicuramente giudico ma non le donne (o gli uomini) che non vivono secondo certe regole, quelle (e quelli) che dicono di vivere in un modo e poi in realtà fanno altro. Almeno avere il coraggio di dirlo. Anche al partner ufficiale però...


ma scusa...non è il non coraggio di dirlo...è che amano apparire quello che non sono...no?
Proteggendosi con scuse bislacche...no?
Ma perchè dirlo?
Per dartela vinta?
Dai chissà quante volte ti sei ostinata contro le tue sensazioni no?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa eh Conte, la figa è mia e me la gestisco io . Non è che con tutti funzioni allo stesso modo eh, è qui che non capisci la differenza.


Ma che palle con queste idee, stile anni 70...
Le donne hanno ampiamente mostrato che non è così...eh?
Vedi ci sono ragioni del cazzo che solo la figa capisce...
La figa non mente mai!

Gestirla seva a niente...
Farla ridere questo importa!

Le donne che hanno la figa che ride...
Sono liete e spensierate...


----------



## elena_ (24 Dicembre 2011)

*micio*



miciolidia ha detto:


> se sei una persona disinibita, una persona che ama il proprio corpo e consideri l'atto in se stesso come una delle forme  di comunicazione con l'altro di te piu forti... dove l'intimità totale dei due si fonde in cosa sola, dove la gioia di donare piacere si moltiplica , come nel riceverlo..dove si confonde l io nel tu, e tutto cio' che ci distingue si fonde e si confonde compiendosi in un assoluto piacere dei sensi e non solo...
> 
> ...ma per poter desiderare  tutto cio, non posso proprio prescindere dall'altro.


esatto! 
scoprire con estrema meraviglia quel piacere reciproco che ti lascia ubriaca e stordita per un giorno intero
e ti fa sentire completamente libera e spontanea
tu che fino a poco prima ti sentivi completamente ingessata e inibita

ma io non avrei potuto scoprirlo mai se non avessi trovato la persona giusta

sono piuttosto...ehm..."introversa" in certe cose


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> la mia  sessualità , invece, non puo' prescindere dalla persona che con me la condivide.
> e nulla centra con l'essere bravi o cattivi , ste robe lasciale dire ai preti che pur di negare la loro vanno coi cavalli...e ci rimangono secchi:mrgreen: un minore in meno abusato. ( cronaca di due gg- fa .)
> 
> se sei una persona disinibita, una persona che ama il proprio corpo e consideri l'atto in se stesso come una delle forme  di comunicazione con l'altro di te piu forti... dove l'intimità totale dei due si fonde in cosa sola, dove la gioia di donare piacere si moltiplica , come nel riceverlo..dove si confonde l io nel tu, e tutto cio' che ci distingue si fonde e si confonde compiendosi in un assoluto piacere dei sensi e non solo...
> ...


Bello sto post...uauuuuuuuuuuuu...


----------



## Attila (25 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ...ma per poter desiderare  tutto cio, non posso proprio prescindere dall'altro.


E' giusto.  La discriminante, per quanto mi riguarda, sta proprio nella relazione con l'altra persona. Per questo né uomini né donne sono attratti - in generale - da un partner che gli dicesse "lo faccio con te, ma in questo preciso momento lo farei con chiunque altro".  

Magari sotto sotto capita che sia ugualmente cosi' - che il sesso scaturisca dal bisogno di sesso "a prescindere", cosi' come anche il fare un figlio, o lo sposarsi col primo che ti capita a tiro - ma io sono per conservare almeno qualcuna delle illusioni che dal tempo di Dante e dell'amor cortese ci portiamo appresso.


----------



## Eliade (27 Dicembre 2011)

A me vien da ridere :rotfl::rotfl:
La protagonista ha lasciato la discussione, promettendo di aggiornare, ecc...e nessuno l'ha calcolata! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

